# ! ! ! Critical mass nürnberg ! ! !



## mattes123 (21. April 2009)

CRITICAL MASS jeden letzten Freitag im Monat. Start ist 18 Uhr vor dem Opernhaus in Nürnberg.

Was ist Critical Mass?

In vielen Städten der Welt treffen sich RadfahrerInnen und fahren gemeinsam die gleiche Strecke durch ihre Stadt.
Organisation? Es gibt keine! Critical Mass organisiert sich von selbst. Darum: weitersagen, Flyer machen, kopieren und verteilen.
Stau?

Wir blockieren nicht den Verkehr, wir sind der Verkehr! Autos stehen nicht im Stau, sie sind der Stau!
Wie?

Die Masse fährt langsam und gemütlich, damit sie eine Einheit bleiben kann.
Warum?

Es gibt viele Beweggründe: weniger Lärm, bessere Luft, mehr Lebensqualität und eine fahrradfreundlichere Stadt sind nur einige davon.
Wer ist Critical Mass?

Die Masse lebt von allen, auch von dir!
Wenn eine Gruppe von mindestens 16 RadfahrerInnen (Die kritische Masse) gemeinsam die gleiche Strecke fährt, so dürfen die RadfahrerInnen auf der Spur nebeneinander fahren (vgl. § 27 StVO) und müssen sich nicht mehr an den rechten Fahrbahnrand quetschen.

Also aufgehts!

Nächster Termin: 24.04.2009

Weitere Info´s auf http://www.myspace.com/critical_mass_nuernberg


----------



## MTBermLuS (21. April 2009)

Ich sag mal dabei, vielleicht hilft es was und ich verwerfe meinen Gedanken mit safty jacket und Fullface auf Arbeit zu fahren. 
Rosenheim war schon schlimm in der Stadt, aber Nürnberg schießt den Vogel ab. Zumindest die Autofahrer hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (22. April 2009)

Ich schraub schon mal den Kinderfänger ans Auto


----------



## ulli! (22. April 2009)

aber nur mitm auto anreisen


----------



## Tabibuschua (22. April 2009)

geile Idee :]


----------



## Tabibuschua (24. April 2009)

sorry für den Doppelpost, kann meinen alten nicht mehr editieren:
wer kommt denn nun heute? n Arbeitskollege und ich haben fest vor, um 18 Uhr am Opernhaus zu sein! Schnapp euch eure Drahtesel und los gehts! :]


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (24. April 2009)

Ich werde wohl auch da sein. Problem ist nur, dass ich bis 18 Uhr Uni hab und dann etwas zu spät komme. Ich denke aber, dass es sowieso nicht direkt um 6 los geht...also daher....

Wie lange wird das denn etwa gehen?


----------



## mattes123 (24. April 2009)

kommt auf die route an... wir warten halt noch so 5-10 Minuten...


----------



## Tabibuschua (24. April 2009)

Hi Mattes! wieviel Leuts hast "du" denn schon zusammen`?
ich komme wie gesagt mit nem Kollegen, wären also leider nur 2. ich hoffe das nächste Mal mehr begeistern zu können.

edith: (Fr 19:44)

saugeil war´s ! :] nochmal fetten Respekt an alle  , die den Sack in der Hose und die Zeit gehabt haben zum zu kommen! :] 

war echt schön und ich denke ein guter Start in den Radl-Sommer ! :]


----------



## zuspät (8. Mai 2009)

is des noch aktuell? oder hat sich des irgendwie verlaufen?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (9. Mai 2009)

nächster offizieller Termin ist der 29. MAI


-->   29. MAI   <--


Wobei ich ja nach wie vor dafür bin das öfters als einmal im Monat zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Mai 2009)

wenn man es zu oft macht, dann verliert es ganz schnell den reiz..


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (11. Mai 2009)

und wenn man es zu selten macht hat es vielleicht keine wirkung mehr... ;-)


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2009)

Wirkung?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (11. Mai 2009)

Dass sich vielleicht mal etwas ändert?! Oder macht ihr das nur weil ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt?


----------



## norman68 (11. Mai 2009)

Seit ihr alle keine Autofahrer?


----------



## mattes123 (22. Mai 2009)

Klar fahr ich auto! Doch in der Stadt kann man auf die Kiste meiner Meinung nach wirklich verzichten!

Also: das letzte Mal waren 21 Teilnehmer unterwegs! Nächsten Freitag geht der Spaß in die 3te Runde... 

Wie gehabt 18Uhr vor der Oper

http://www.myspace.com/critical_mass_nuernberg

Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (22. Mai 2009)

hallo, na wielang seit ihr da so unterwegs im schnitt?


----------



## mattes123 (25. Mai 2009)

Ne Stunde? Eineinhalbstunden? Anschließend Biergarten.


----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2009)

sag das doch gleich.


----------



## zuspät (25. Mai 2009)

des is mal ne ansage denk ich werd schaun dass ich da auch mal mit mach, so ne chillige citytour is ne nette sache, denk ich


----------



## zuspät (30. Mai 2009)

ich sag nur: weiter so


----------



## shutupandride (2. Juni 2009)

cars are coffins.


----------



## mistertom52070 (3. Juni 2009)

Die studi vz Gruppe "Neu in Nürnberg" greift Eure Idee am 08.06.09 auf. Gleicher Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit 19.00!

Also vorbeikommen!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Die studi vz Gruppe "Neu in Nürnberg" greift Eure Idee am 08.06.09 auf. Gleicher Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit 19.00!
> 
> Also vorbeikommen!!!



Hallo Leute!!

Irgendjemand dabei heute?? Wir brauchen jeden.....Wetter passt...also vorbeikommen!!!!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (8. Juni 2009)

Watt? StudiVZ...davon hab ich aber noch nichts mitbekommen.

Wieso schliesst IHR euch UNS nicht an?!? Ansonsten wirds ja nie ne große Gruppe wenn ständig jeder sein eigenes Ding dreht! 

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Juni 2009)

weil wir montags immer eine andere Aktion machen und diese Woche eben diese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (8. Juni 2009)

typisch studi vz (user)
alles kopieren und dann auf dicke hose machen..
erwarte kein entgegenkommen, studi vz ist eh cooler *lol*


----------



## zuspät (8. Juni 2009)

he he denke eh es is heut in die hose gegangen


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juni 2009)

Wie ******** seit Ihr denn?

Hier gehts nur um die SACHE und nicht um irgend nen anderen Mist. Aber da zeigt sich wieder die Beschränktheit einiger Leute.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (9. Juni 2009)

Sagt euren StudiVZ Kollegen mal lieber, dass sie zur richtigen Critical Mass kommen sollen. Bin zwar selbst Studi und bei VZ unterwegs, aber wer schon versucht sich abzukapseln und was eigenes zu starten - damit dann auf die Nase fliegt - kann sich ja wenigstens uns anschließen.

Spaß ist garantiert!


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juni 2009)

Ausser mir wusste niemand dass es Euch gibt, von daher hat sich auch niemand abgekapselt.


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2009)

habt ihr's bald?


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juni 2009)

nö


----------



## Priest0r (9. Juni 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Die studi vz Gruppe "Neu in Nürnberg" greift Eure Idee am 08.06.09 auf. Gleicher Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit 19.00!
> 
> Also vorbeikommen!!!
> 
> Ausser mir wusste niemand dass es Euch gibt, von daher hat sich auch niemand abgekapselt.





oO


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2009)

gibts bei den studis denn wenigstens anschliessend auch bier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juni 2009)

mehr als genug, aber das werdet Ihr wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2009)

d.h. ihr kapselt euch also doch ab?


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juni 2009)

das war eine einmalige Aktion


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2009)

biertrinken als einmalige aktion?  

kein wunder, dass bei euch keiner mitmacht.


----------



## ulli! (9. Juni 2009)

Ist das hier Sightseeing per Fahrrad oder Knallharter Protest?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (9. Juni 2009)

einmalige aktion...lol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (9. Juni 2009)

naja ich würd sagen wo sich die masse eben hin bewegt


----------



## shutupandride (15. Juni 2009)

check this out....
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1007496.html


----------



## High-G (16. Juni 2009)

check this out....
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1007496.html 

Eine gute und gelungene Aktion. Ich werde mich auf alle Fälle beim nächsten Nürnberger "Critical Mass" beteiligen!!


----------



## mattes123 (16. Juni 2009)

wieviel leute waren denn nun da? ich bin am 26ten wieder mit am start...


----------



## zuspät (16. Juni 2009)

also bei der letzten cm warens 26 wenn ich richtig gezählt hab. wie die studivz-aktion war weiß ich net.


----------



## shutupandride (16. Juni 2009)

nein, letzte waren mindestens 32, zeitweise evtl auch 2-3 mehr.
hossa!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Juni 2009)

Das müssen mehr werden! 

Wir werden Flyer drucken und in der FH verteilen. Mund-zu-Mund Propaganda ist angesagt!

Evtl. kann ich auch was im Radio bringen lassen, wohne mit dem Star-FM Moderatoren zusammen! ;-)


----------



## orchknurz (17. Juni 2009)

wann ist der nächste termin?
Flyer sind angebracht - könnte sie beim stadler auslegen- bzw. jeder nürnberger radladen sollte da welche bekommen .


----------



## thaper (17. Juni 2009)

Beim Stadler.  naja ich Gesell mich mal dazu. Mund Propaganda funzt ganz gut


----------



## mattes123 (17. Juni 2009)

Bei der Fahrradkiste hängt schon einer. Aber es wär trotzdem noch cool, wenn mehrere Läden mal "plackatiert" würden. Flyer an den Ampelmasten bei den Radwegen/Kreuzungen... ... auf der myspace Seite ist ein Flyer glaub ich zum download.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## High-G (17. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand schon einen Entwurf für die Flyer oder Poster den man evtl. vervielfälltigen könnte??

Wenn ja bitte mal bei mir melden dann verteil ich auch welche!!

Grüße


----------



## mattes123 (17. Juni 2009)

http://www.filedealer.com/freeupload/bd47034df88caaff72bf2fc0da19012e.pdf


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (19. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ok, der Fyler sieht ganz cool aus, aber leider wird dadurch nicht ganz klar WAS die Cm eigentlich ist. Wenn ich so einen Fyler nichtswissend bekommen würde, würde ich denken das wär einfach nur ein Treffen oder ein Fest etc.

Gerade Leute, die davon noch nichts gehört haben muss man halt oft direkt vorn Kopf stoßen...


----------



## mattes123 (19. Juni 2009)

Aber dafür ist der Link zur myspace seite?! Ansonnsten hab ich mir mal den Text von der myspace seite kopiert und mit einem "Radschild-Logo" verziert und ausgedruckt. Normale Word Datei... Wenn du mir deine email adresse schickst, kann ich dir die Datei zukommen lassen.


----------



## thaper (19. Juni 2009)

man könnte diese aktion doch etwas ausweiten und partnerstädte suchen oder?

so ne aktion könnte man doch in stuttgart, münchen (aus gegebenen anlass) usw auch bringen.


----------



## mattes123 (19. Juni 2009)

die CM steigt auch schon in mehreren Städten! Da ist Nbg nicht allein... Leipzig, Dresden, Berlin, Augsburg etc... musst mal nach critical mass googeln...


----------



## thaper (19. Juni 2009)

achso ok.

feines ding.
hab noch gar nix vo meinem verein au sleipzig mitbekommen. aber wäre ein ding für die...


----------



## ulli! (23. Juni 2009)

Falls ihr mal ne Runde über die Burgtreppen plant sagt bescheid.


----------



## mattes123 (24. Juni 2009)

Das letzte Mal waren knappe 30 Leute da. Ich hoff das ding lässt sich wieder toppen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (26. Juni 2009)

In 40 Minuten gehts wieder los. Sattelt die Hühner!!! 18 uhr vorm Opernhaus, egal wer, egal was fürn Bike...alles sind willkommen! Haut rein...


----------



## thaper (26. Juni 2009)

bis gleich.- 
ganz vergessen.


----------



## mattes123 (27. Juni 2009)

37 Leute waren am start! super! die sache wächst mit jedem mal!


----------



## thaper (28. Juni 2009)

Schönes Ding


----------



## mattes123 (15. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Bock, nächste Woche sich zu treffen um in der Stadt auszuschwärmen und Flyer aufzuhängen?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (15. Juli 2009)

Jop, wäre dabei! Meld dich einfach per M...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## High-G (16. Juli 2009)

Ja ich wäre da auch mit von der Partie!! Hab immer ab 16:30 Uhr Zeit!!

Gebt bescheid wenns losgeht!

MFG


----------



## mattes123 (16. Juli 2009)

Treffpunkt zum Flyeraufhängen ist Dienstag 21.07. 18:45 an der Oper!

Bewaffnet euch mit Tesa und Flyern

Danach: Biergarten! 

Sollte das Wetter total ******* sein, verschiebt sich die Aktion auf den nächst besseren Wetter-Tag!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. Juli 2009)

Oh, les grad erst, dass wir die Flyer selbst mitbringen sollen?! Welche denn? Ich hab nicht mal nen Drucker -.-


----------



## mattes123 (21. Juli 2009)

Ich druck einfach maln paar aus, Kevin und Josef bringen auch noch welche mit... Ansonnsten wärn Tesa spitze! ;-)

bis heut Abend


----------



## High-G (21. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch nen Packen vorbereitet!!

Grüße bis heute abend!!


----------



## mattes123 (23. Juli 2009)

Also hier nochmal der von allen - einstimmig - angenommene vorschlag von "high-g": Wenn das Wetter so ******** ist, dass es die CM verhindert (vorallem im Winter) dann wird anschließend weiter in eine gemütliche kneipe gefahren!


----------



## mattes123 (28. Juli 2009)

Freu mich scho sackrisch! Hoffentlich kommen wieder viele Leute!!!


----------



## fuchter (29. Juli 2009)

wann geht des immer los? 17 oder 18 uhr?


----------



## mattes123 (29. Juli 2009)

18 Uhr + 15Min Wartezeit auf Nachzügler. Dann gehts aber los! Diesmal ist wichtig, dass echt viele kommen! Die NürnbergerNachrichten haben einen Vorbericht geschrieben!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (29. Juli 2009)

Und auf Star-FM berichtet der Daniel in der Morning Show kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## High-G (30. Juli 2009)

Wann wird denn das genau gesendet??
Oder besser kannst du das als Mitschnitt besorgen??
Wäre echt cool!!

MFG


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juli 2009)

Puh, wird morgen zwischen 6 und 11 Uhr gesendet, denke ich. Obn Mitschnitt hin haut glaub ich eher nicht. Nehm halt morgen einfach die ganze Morning Show auf


----------



## mattes123 (30. Juli 2009)

um ca 08:30 (+/- paar Min.) findet das interview statt!


----------



## High-G (30. Juli 2009)

mattes123 schrieb:


> um ca 08:30 (+/- paar Min.) findet das interview statt!



Mit dir?? Na dann mal viel Erfolg!!

MFG


----------



## MTBermLuS (31. Juli 2009)

Heute bissle am Thema vorbei, oder täusche ich mich da?



> Wir blockieren nicht den Verkehr, wir sind der Verkehr!


Will kein Spielverderber sein, aber ewig im Kreisverkehr zu bleiben(im Kreis fahren), kein Auto kommt mehr durch usw, ist nicht Sinn der Sache oder?
Einen Fahrbahnstreifen für die Gruppe zu verwenden ist ok, aber die ganze Breite der Straße (2 und mehr Spuren)?. Ich glaube da wurde was missverstanden. Denn das führt zu Verkehrsbehinderungen. Und eben das sollte doch nicht sein, oder?

Aber vielleicht bin ja auch ich der, der´s einfach nicht kapiert hat.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht lag es auch an der Ansage der Rennleitung von wegen auf Radwegen fahren. Wahrscheinlicher aber am Umstand, das diesesmal mehr als doppelt soviele Fahrer am Start waren, also auch mind. die Hälfte zum ersten Mal (Me 2).
Das mit dem Kreisverkehr war doch spassig, hätte allerdings auch nicht länger dauern dürfen.


----------



## zuspät (31. Juli 2009)

fands ganz spassig die ansage von der rennleitung hab ich net ganz verstanden. fands aber ok wie siehs rübergebracht haben.
dass es immer paar gibt die aus der reihe tanzen (ich gehör auch dazu) is klar aber denk so schlimm wars heut net. allerdings find ich es gefährlich, die gruppe so zu strecken, des gibt probleme mit den ampeln etc.

positiv: alle altersgruppen vertreten


----------



## thaper (31. Juli 2009)

schade, hab zwar viel werbung gemacht aber konnte heute selber nicht kommen.

aber scheint ja echt spaßig gewesen zu sein.


man sollte vllt. die aktion klarer definieren.


----------



## zuspät (31. Juli 2009)

naja eigentlich erklärt sich die cm ja von selbst. heut wars iwie träge, bis es mal losging aber sonst ganz gelungen für des dass es eigentlich von "alleine" läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (1. August 2009)

ich glaube dass sich viele neulinge einfach ned getraut haben, bei rot weiter zu fahren. dadurch ist immer wieder der haufen auseinandergerissen.
anosonsten fand ich grad den kreisverkehr spassig, da hätte ich auch 10 min weiterfahren können.
und zum thema verkehr behindern: darum geht es für mich bei der sache eben, zu zeigen dass es auch noch andere verkehrsteilnehmer als autos gibt.


----------



## mattes123 (1. August 2009)

Ich fand den Kreisverkehr auch spassig! Aber wenn die Sache nun noch weiter wächst, gehts eh nicht mehr! Der einzige "Kreisverkehr der dann noch in Frage kommen würde wäre der Plärrer! ;-) ...spass beiseite...

Es gibt eigendlich 2 Grundregeln, die das ganze genau deffinieren:

Alle bleiben auf einer Spur
An Ampeln wird durchgefahren bis die Kolonne durch ist! Auch wenn bis dahin bereits Rot ist. Dafür ist es halt wichtig das alle beisammen sind, damit die Masse nicht auseinander gerissen wird!

auf der Myspace Seite stehen auch Verhaltensregeln

http://www.myspace.com/critical_mass_nuernberg

Übrigens: gestern waren es zwischen 80 und 90 Radler! 
Ansonnsten fand ichs auch cool, dass die Autofahrer dieses Mal eigendlich überhaupt nicht agressiev reagiert haben! Das war das letzte Mal anders! Das war wirklich ein Erfolg!


----------



## zuspät (1. August 2009)

http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1060346&kat=48&man=3

http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=1062036&kat=48&man=3


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (2. August 2009)

Hey,

also wenn wir der Verkehr sind heisst das ja auch gleichzeitig, dass wir mit dazu beitragen, dass es zu Staus oder Blockaden kommt - is ja ganz klar. Is bei Autos ja nichts anderes - völlig natürlich also.
Und selbst für diese Große Masse am Freitag ist ja alles recht gut abgelaufen.
Aber da muss ich Mattes recht geben, dass die Neulinge anscheinend zu ängstlich sind und bei roten Ampeln stehen bleiben - und DAS ist dann wirklich nicht Sinn der Sache.

Ich find die Sache nach wie vor super und werde immer - sofern es mir möglich ist - dabei sein!


----------



## mattes123 (13. August 2009)

So. Wie schauts aus mit dem Flyer verteilen für die nächste Mass? Ich wollte das Thema nur mal anstupsen, kann aber diesmal leider nicht mit dabei sein... (Vernweh zieht mich ins Ausland...)


----------



## shutupandride (14. August 2009)

hey matthes.
habe den zabotrails vorgeschlagen, am 28.8 nach der nächsten cm ein wenig bikepolo zu spielen. treffpunkt 19h wanner / dutzendteich.
hob, mach a mit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (19. August 2009)

...kann bei der nächsten CM leider auch nicht dabei sein - bin bei meinen Eltern. Aber viel Erfolg!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (27. August 2009)

SO!!

Morgen (28.8.) gehts wieder los. CRITICAL MASS ist angesagt! Wie gehabt...

...UM 18 UHR
...VORM OPERNHAUS

Hoffe es können sich wieder ein paar aufraffen. Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, bin aber mega gespannt wie viele es diesmal werden? NOCH mehr oder doch weniger?

See Ya!


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

draufklicken, finden, zuschlagen, melden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...75#post6273675


----------



## zuspät (27. August 2009)

der link geht net


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418463


----------



## mattes123 (2. September 2009)

wieviel Teilnehmer waren denn bei der Masse am 28.08? sorry für dein bike! :-(


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. September 2009)

120


----------



## Lumpi247 (4. September 2009)

...und ich war schon wieder nicht dabei! Das nächste mal organisiere ich die ganze Gang!


----------



## mattes123 (9. September 2009)

Diesen Sonntag findet das Nürnberger Radrennen um die Altstadt - statt... Es werden wieder mit ca. 100.000 Besuchern gerechnet! - Das wäre doch dickes Potential um Flyer an eventuelle zukünfitge Begeisterte CM Teilnehmer zu verteilen!

Unter folgendem Link sind verschiedene Locations, wo es sich lohnen würde Flyer zu verteilen!

http://www.radrennen.de/index.php?navi=1&rid=3

Wer hätte Bock?


----------



## mattes123 (21. September 2009)

Diesen Freitag ists wieder soweit...! Allerdings das letzte Mal bei Tageslicht! Danach heist´s bis Ende März mit Licht fahren! :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (21. September 2009)

ja mann, beleuchtete ventilkappen, knicklichter und neonröhren


----------



## High-G (25. September 2009)

Tach zusammen!!

Wer kommt denn heute alles?
Ich bin heute auch wieder am Start! Freu mich schon!!

bis später


----------



## mattes123 (25. September 2009)

Bin wieder am Start!  Tolles Wetter heute!


----------



## High-G (25. September 2009)

Allerdings!!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. September 2009)

Werde auch wieder dabei sein nachdem ich im August nicht konnte.


----------



## Tabibuschua (25. September 2009)

saugeil wars! :]


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. September 2009)

Vor allem der Kreisverkehr.


----------



## mattes123 (26. September 2009)

Wir sollten aber wirklich drauf schauen, dass wirklich nicht zuoft auf zwei Spuren gefahren wird!! - find ich! Weil das Provoziert schon sehr... Aber echt geil wars wieder!  Das nächste Mal wirds dunkel...


----------



## zuspät (27. September 2009)

fands auch wieder supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (27. September 2009)

wo sind die ganzen Videos und Bilder die geschossen wurden?


----------



## zuspät (27. September 2009)

evtl. werd ich die videos noch hochladen. die vergangenen 2 cm sind ja bereits online siehe link.


----------



## fuchter (27. September 2009)

´n abend,
gibts noch irgendwie n link zum cm flyer nürnberg? oder kann mir den jmd. schicken.... spam(ät)streeten(pünkt)de

many thanx


----------



## fuchter (29. September 2009)

keiner mehr nen flyer vom cM???

am freitag war doch der kerl vom BR mit der kamera da. weiss jmd. wo das läuft oder wo man da mal was sehen kann?

dankeganzlieb


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. September 2009)

Hier gibt es den Flyer zum Download: http://www.myspace.com/critical_mass_nuernberg

Edith sagt: Mist, der Download ist ohne Inhalt, Sorry.


----------



## mattes123 (29. September 2009)

Unter "Meine Fotos" ist auf der myspace seite der Flyer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (29. September 2009)

wo bleiben die ganzen Bilder und Videos?! Da sind doch zig Leuts am knipsen gewesen...


----------



## fuchter (8. Oktober 2009)

hier mal ne CM aus Budapest mit angeblich 20.000 Teilnehmern


----------



## mattes123 (8. Oktober 2009)

Heftige Sache! Daran sollte man sich orientieren! Lasst uns doch schauen, dass wir zum europäischen autofreien Tag 2010 (Ende September) soviel Leute zusammen bekommen wie es nur irgendwie geht! - Dazu muss der CM NBG noch bekannter werden. und zum Abschluss gibts ne (Fahrrad) Party


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem wird nur sein nen passend grossen Kreisverkehr zu finden.


----------



## mattes123 (11. Oktober 2009)

hm... größter kreisverkehr in nbg?... da fällt mir der plärrer ein!


----------



## zuspät (26. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,
am freitag mit licht der der am hellsten bzw. buntesten leuchtet hat gewonnen


----------



## mattes123 (27. Oktober 2009)

Südwild vom Bayerischen Rundfunk berichten diese Woche live vom Aufseßplatz! Da könnten wir doch vor der Mass vorbei fahren und bischen werbung für die Sache machen! 10 Leute sollten zusammen kommen! Wer hat lust? Treffpunkt wäre dann 16:45 am Opernhaus. Danach gehts zur CM - LEUCHTEND!


----------



## zuspät (27. Oktober 2009)

wer oder was ist südwild? also ich wäre dabei muss nur schaun das ich pünktlich raus komm


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. Oktober 2009)

Guck mal da. http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches-fernsehen/suedwild/


----------



## shutupandride (30. Oktober 2009)

na da bin ich mal gespannt ob da irgendein alter arsch kommt (ausser mir volldeppen natürlich) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImExil (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Night-Riders, 
ein paar Bilder der "Critical-Mass-Tour" habe ich hier abgelegt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/66146/sorthoto.title/

Viel Spaß bei der Sichtung. 

Das nächste Mal bin ich sicher wieder dabei und bringe noch ein paar weitere Radler mit.

Wer ein Login bei mySpace hat, kann auch hier noch einen Link setzen lassen:
http://www.myspace.com/critical_mass_nuernberg
Danke Euch.

Gruss, 

Luggi


----------



## bike40 (1. November 2009)

Hallo Night-Riders, 
dem nächst bin ich auch dabei


----------



## mattes123 (1. November 2009)

Weis jemand, wieviel Leute am Freitag genau mit gefahren sind? Bei Südwild konnte ich auf der Seite nichts finden! War jemand da?


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2009)

habs leider net geschaft am freitag zu südwind. also  waren angeblich so um die 85 bis 100leute. wollt eigentlich nen video online stellen aber wird hier zu picselig. dafür is der von september online


----------



## shutupandride (1. November 2009)

mattes123 schrieb:


> Weis jemand, wieviel Leute am Freitag genau mit gefahren sind? Bei Südwild konnte ich auf der Seite nichts finden! War jemand da?



90 warens zum schluß (gg 20h!) hin, zeitweise sicher mehr.
geil wars.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (1. November 2009)

Laut der MySpace-Seite waren es 120. Sind aber nicht alle wieder bis zum Opernhaus zurück.


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2009)

sagt mal was genau ham se eigentlich mit den 2 bmxern gemacht? waren ja doch iwie grob zu denen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (2. November 2009)

Da haben sie zunächst einmal die Ausweise kontrolliert. Und so zugepackt haben sie wohl weil sie befürchtet hatten das die beiden über die Treppen am anderen Ende an der Baustelle des Schauspielhauses abhauen könnten. Kontrolliert haben sie sicher wegen fehlendem Licht.


----------



## shutupandride (18. November 2009)

so, machmers nächste woche.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9daqVXJDMP4&feature=channel"]YouTube- ZOO YORK BOMB DOWN BROADWAY VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (19. November 2009)

mann, erinner mich net an nächstes mal! kann net dabei sein


----------



## atze_md (20. November 2009)

ja, die wurden ziemlich hart angepackt und die polente war ziemlich
sauer.
von wegen, das habt ihr nun davon, weil ihr die armen autofahrer stören müsst.
sind 2 kumpels von mir. die müssen jeder 60  strafe zahlen + 1punkt in Flensburg.
weil es angeblich vorsätzlich war (vorher direkt angesprochen worden). komisch dass ein anderer der aufgehalten wurde nur nen 10er abdrücken musste.

egal, sind nächsten freitag auf jeden fall wieder dabei. diesmal aber mit licht. ich hab ja eh eins.


----------



## mattes123 (22. November 2009)

Moment, die Polizei hat wirklich gesagt, "das habt ihr davon"?! Ey, wahnsinn... und was meinen die mit Vorsätzlich? Ich war das letzte Mal nicht mit dabei und bin auf Freitag gespannt. Also, Lichter ran und ab...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. November 2009)

Naja. die sind vor Abfahrt nochmal zu jeder Gruppe hin und haben extra nochmal darauf hingewiesen, das unbedingt das Licht dran sein soll. Die beiden konnten sie sich wohl merken. Aber war schon (zu) heftig wie sie da zugepackt haben.


----------



## zuspät (22. November 2009)

also was die aktion von den grünen angeht, ohne worte... die hätten sich ruhig ne scheibe von denen abschneiden können, die des letzte mal die rede geschwungen haben.
fand des ziemlich umständlich wie die jede kleine gruppe wegerm licht angelabbert haben...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. November 2009)

War ja heute wieder krass mit der Rennleitung. Die drehen ja langsam durch. Man merkt, das ihnen das Ganze nicht passt.
War aber trotzdem ein schönes Katz- und Mausspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atze_md (27. November 2009)

ja, das wird anscheinend echt von mal zu mal lächerlicher. Der Endstop in der FH war auch ne nette Sache.

Bin auf die nächste CM gespannt. hoffentlich passt das wetter und es kommen wieder viele.


----------



## bike40 (27. November 2009)

jo, war total lustig, 

wenn das wetter mit macht bin auch denn nächsten freitag auf jeden fall wieder dabei,

und wieviel sind ca. mit gefahren hat einer ahnung?


----------



## killacat (28. November 2009)

Die Besetzer der FH haben sich sehr über den Besuch gefreut! Hier ein Bericht über unseren Endstopp: http://nuernberg-brennt.de/?p=571 Darin heißt es, dass 150 dabei waren!

Wer sich in Sachen Besetzung auf dem Laufenden halten will, hier ein Link: http://nuernberg-brennt.de


Mit solidarischen Grüßen, 
killacat


PS: Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal!


----------



## ImExil (28. November 2009)

Hallo Night-Rider, 
aufgrund der Intensiv-Betreuung durch unsere begleitende Freunde bin ich leider nicht so sehr zum Fotografieren gekommen. Der Tross kam doch einige Male ganz schön zum Stocken ;-). 

Ein paar Bilder findet Ihr aber hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/66146/sort:Photo.title/ 

Viel Spaß beim Sichten. 

Im Dezember kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. 
Aber danach sicher gerne wieder. 

Gruß


Luggi


----------



## mattes123 (29. November 2009)

Ich finds mehr als lächerlich, was die polizei abzieht! 5!!! Wagen zur Begleitung... Die haben meiner Meinung nach mehr den Verkehr behindert, als wir das getan hätten. Haben die an der christkindlesmarkt eröffnung nichts anderes zu tun??? Das beste wäre, wenn der OB Maly mal mitfahren würde! Der ist doch der oberste Radverkehrsbeführworter!


----------



## zuspät (29. November 2009)

ich schein ja echt was verpasst zuhaben. seuftz. wielange wart ihr den unterwegs und was für ne runde habt ihr gedreht?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. November 2009)

Mehr gestanden als gefahren jedenfalls.  Der Rennleitung hat einfach keiner das Megaphon weggenommen, so das sie bei jeder roten Ampel die Biker zum Anhalten aufgefordert haben. Am Ende hat die ganze Meute immer Rot oder Grün gerufen, je nachdem wie die Ampeln gerade waren. 
Die Route:
Opernhaus-Pillenreuther Straße-Wölkernstraße-Peterskirche-Regensburger Straße-Marientunnel-Marienstraße-Kreisverkehr-Kornmarkt-Färberstraße-Frauentorgraben-Plärrer-Südliche Fürther Straße-Roonstraße-Himpfelhofstraße-Blechstraße-Fürther Straße-Plärrer-Frauentorgraben-Bahnhof-Gleissbühlstraße-Wörther Wiesenweg-Uni

Und natürlich das gute Essen in der Uni hast du verpasst.


----------



## zuspät (29. November 2009)

joff mal ich bin am 25sten dabei. denk aber die rennleitung wird sich wenns wieder heller wird beruhigen


----------



## S*P*J (30. November 2009)

schade nur, dass die Rennleitung von meinen Steuergeld bezaht wir und nicht von der Krankenkasse. ICh mein wenn sich 150 Leute abends aufs Bike schwingen ist das doch eine Prima Sache...hehe aber cool ich komm das nächste mal auch


----------



## zuspät (30. November 2009)

ich glaub wenn du denen mit dem argument des sports kommst, kommt der spruch mit andere verkehrsteilnehmer behindern usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (30. November 2009)

ist wohl leider wahr....

war echt eine krasse aktion am freitag, mein mitbewohner und ich waren ziemlich erstaunt. leider werden wir das nächste mal nicht mitfahren können, weil beide über weihnachten weg sind...

also viel spaß und erfolg beim nächsten mal, und bitte ausführlich hier berichten!

wäre/ist echt ne super sache....


----------



## zuspät (30. November 2009)

jo mach mer, hey hab ich dir hier net mal nen laufradsatz verkauft? läuft der noch?


----------



## shutupandride (30. November 2009)

mattes123 schrieb:


> Ich finds mehr als lächerlich, was die polizei abzieht! 5!!! Wagen zur Begleitung... Die haben meiner Meinung nach mehr den Verkehr behindert, als wir das getan hätten. Haben die an der christkindlesmarkt eröffnung nichts anderes zu tun??? Das beste wäre, wenn der OB Maly mal mitfahren würde! Der ist doch der oberste Radverkehrsbeführworter!



100 - 150, nennen wir sie mal zärtlich "hanserla", fahren 1x monatlich nachts durch nbg. eigentlich eine sehr unkomplizierte sache. ich jedenfalls war meistens dabei und es gab nie irgendwelche größeren probleme. hin und wieder ein brüllender volldepp, der seine karre als schwanzverlängerung / schwanzersatz (?!) begreift, aber trotzdem die absolute ausnahme.
die aufklärung ab august durch einen trupp (1 auto) kann ich auch noch nachvollziehen, auch die lichtkontrolle  ab oktober.
was ich aber null kapier ist, wenn die polizei, wegen besagter maximal 150 "hanserla", mit 5 (!!!) autos und 10 (!!!) leuten anrückt. gleichzeitig hab ich mich gefragt, wann die polizei wegen ein paar absolut harmloser ar.sch.löcher mit wasserwerfern (ja, ich übertreibe!!!) anrückt, bzw. welches menschenbild so einer aktion zugrunde liegt.
...mit kanonen auf spatzen geschossen???

insgesamt hat die polizei den verkehr 100%ig mehr behindert als wir.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (30. November 2009)

mattes123 schrieb:


> Ich finds mehr als lächerlich, was die polizei abzieht! 5!!! Wagen zur Begleitung...


Ja, lächerlich. Es gibt jeden Morgen im Berufsverkehr einen Stau mit tausenden Autos, blockierten Ampeln, Luftverpestung und allem Pipapo. 150 Radfahrer, ein bisschen Stau, und die Pozilei tickt aus
-- 


> ZEIT:  Welchen Einfluss hat denn die Motorisierung auf unsere Gesellschaft?
> Knoflacher: Einen unglaublichen Einfluss. Das Auto ist wie ein Virus, das sich im Gehirn festsetzt und Verhaltenskodex, Wertesystem und Wahrnehmung total umkehrt. Ein normaler Mensch würde unseren derzeitigen Lebensraum als total verrückt bezeichnen! Wir ziehen uns mehr oder weniger freiwillig in abgedichtete Häuser mit Lärmschutzfenstern zurück, um den Außenraum dem Krach, dem Staub und den Abgasen der Autos zu überlassen. Das ist doch eine völlige Werteumkehr, die uns nicht einmal mehr auffällt.


----------



## mattes123 (6. Dezember 2009)

Freu mich schon auf die critical x mass! Ich würde sagen: Nikolaus Mütze is Pflicht! ;-)


----------



## mattes123 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hey, was haltet ihr vonner spontan cm am freitag - klimagipfeltechnisch...


----------



## zuspät (7. Dezember 2009)

bei mir schlecht, bin bei 2 weihnachtsfeiern am start;(


----------



## mattes123 (8. Dezember 2009)

Auf der myspace seite sind 2 neue Flyer zum ins web posten bzw ausdrucken, kopieren und verteilen!

www.crtclmss-nbg.de.vu


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Dezember 2009)

Wobei ich den ersten der beiden Flyer fragwürdig finde. Die Flasche in der Hand des Bikers schaut doch sehr nach Bier bzw. Alko-Pop aus. Da könnte der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (26. Dezember 2009)

war jemand dort?


----------



## zuspät (26. Dezember 2009)

jo ich, kurz vor 6 am opernhaus, war aber niemand, auch keine grünen
danach zur xy waren dann mit viel glück 16mann. ne kleine runde zum opernhaus evtl. verstärkung abholen dort sind wir mit 13 leuten angekommen am schluss waren wir dann 15 radler. 
war wieder ganz witzig. und wir hatten keinen stress mit der rennleitung


----------



## bike40 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibts vieleicht fotos?

_____
Grüße
bike40


----------



## zuspät (27. Dezember 2009)

is bisschen unscharf
edit wieso lassen die sich net hochladen?


----------



## zuspät (28. Dezember 2009)

so etz aber


----------



## bike40 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo @zuspät,

schöne bilder 
Vielen Dank für deine mühe

______
Gruß
bike40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattes123 (28. Dezember 2009)

ok, im januar wird massen technisch wieder durchgestartet! Wär cool wenn in der hellen Jahreszeit die Teilnehmerzahlen aus dem Vorjahr jeweils getoppt werden! schöne Bilder vom nicht verhinderten harten kern! ;-)


----------



## frontlinepunk (30. Dezember 2009)

@ zuspät: jep, hast mir mal nen laufradsatz verkauft. der läuft auch noch, nur das bike nicht mehr, der rahmen ist gerissen und ich hab mir dann gleich was ganz neues gekauft....

hab sie aber noch!

dann mal her mit den infos!


----------



## zuspät (23. Januar 2010)

ja leutz was los? am freitag wieder alle mit am start?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. Januar 2010)

Werde dabei sein. Am normalen Startplatz oder am alternativen?


----------



## zuspät (24. Januar 2010)

so wie ich des etz verstanden hab ganz normal. opernhaus. haben ja es letztemal nix anderes ausgemacht


----------



## mattes123 (26. Januar 2010)

logo wieder am start!


----------



## bike40 (27. Januar 2010)




----------



## actafool (29. Januar 2010)

Heute


----------



## ImExil (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Night-Rider, 
ein paar Bilder von gestern abend liegen hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/66146/page:4/sort:Photo.title/direction:asc

Wir wurden ja wieder zu unserer Sicherheit bestens begleitet - 6 Ordnungskräfte für 20 Radler. Und das selbst auf dem verschneiten, schlecht geräumten Radweg in der Wöhrder Wiese. Daher bin ich kaum zum Fotografieren gekommen. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal. 


Luggi


----------



## mattes123 (30. Januar 2010)

Die cm gestern war ja wohl an beamten starrsinn wohl kaum mehr zu übertreffen? Das ist nun mehr eine Katz und Mausjagt! Was ist das Problem wenn sich 1 (!!!) Mal im Monat Radfahrer treffen um friedlich für ihr beforzugtes Verkehrsmittel zu werben?

So etwas ist ein Event und somit auch Werbung für die Stadt Nürnberg! - Mensch, in Nbg geht was! Denkt sich der ein oder andere. Aber anscheinend ist Bürgerinitiative nicht gefragt. Die Polizei hat hier Angst, sie könnte an Macht verlieren. Paranoid! Aber naja... Nürnberg steigt ja auf... pfff....

http://www.nuernberg.de/imperia/md/...nte/radverkehrsstrategie_stadtrat_vorlage.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (30. Januar 2010)

ich versteh die sachlage net ganz. wenn die polizei das verbieten will, dann sollten se des halt über die technische schiene machen. kein licht, keine bremsen etc. und gut is
aber nein da werden paar beamte abgestellt um nen haufen radlern hinterher zu eiern. die aktion mit der wörther wiese war ja es beste, mitm bmw übern radweg. ich kam mir vor wie a schwerkrimineller auf der flucht

außerdem liest man im netz ständig was anderes, ja es is ok im verband ohne führer. nein man muss sich anmelden, kommt dann von der polizei. und dann is des immer so a auslegungssache, wenn der verband den verkehr behindert, dann... ja und wer sagt wann der verkehr behindert wird, genau die polizei. des is doch zum:kotz:


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. Februar 2010)

Da es am Freitag wieder los geht, hol ich den Fred mal wieder nach vorne.
Mal schauen was diesesmal abgeht. Vielleicht sollten wir den Start auf 19:30 Uhr verlegen, um 20:00 Uhr ist glaub ich Schichtwechsel. Deshalb waren sie das letzte Mal am Schluss auch plötzlich weg.


----------



## mattes123 (3. März 2010)

Hey! Wieviel Fahrer waren denn letzten Freitag am start? Wie wars denn? Gabs wieder Diskussionen mit der Polizei? Nächsten Monat ists wieder HELL!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## zuspät (3. März 2010)

naja, denk wir waren so ca. 30 mann, wetter war recht mies, regen, wind, kalt. und ja die polizei und ein mann vom ordnungsamt (oder so) waren da und haben das gespräch gesucht. hab leider net alles mitbekommen bin etwas später dazu gekommen


----------



## mattes123 (27. März 2010)

So. Gestern waren wir 18 Leute im kalten Regen... Der anwesende Polizist war sehr sehr nett!!! Hat mich richtig irritiert... Das nächste Mal isses wieder hell, also heissts wieder: Freunden bescheid geben und Flyer aufhängen etc...


----------



## zuspät (28. März 2010)

bleibt zu hoffen, dass es bald mehr biker werden ich werd leider erst wieder im mai dabei sein


----------



## ImExil (29. März 2010)

Hallo Ihr unverwüstliche Rainy-Night-Riders, 
das Wetter am Freitag abend war ja katastrophal (Kälteeinbruch, Gewitter, Dauerregen). 
Umso bewundernswerter, wieviele mit durch den Regen ge-cruised sind. 
Naja, auch zum Fotografieren war das Wetter eher nicht geeignet. 
Daher nur ein paar ganz wenige Bildchen:

Aber das nächste Mal ist das Wetter sicher besser ;-). 

Ganz großes Lob an die Teilnehmer - alles lief extrem geordnet und STVO-konform. 
Und großes Lob auch an die "Staatsmacht" - die es bei einer kurzen Einweisung beließ. 

Gruß


Luggi


----------



## zuspät (26. April 2010)

hallo, 
hoff man sieht sich wieder am freitag


----------



## mattes123 (29. April 2010)

super wetter! da sollten doch einige kommen! bin diesmal leider verhindert... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. April 2010)

Naja, wenn man die Vorhersagen so sieht wird Regenwetter erwartet. Werde aber trotzdem dabei sein.


----------



## zuspät (30. April 2010)

so gruppe ist eröffnet
dann füttert se mal

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/groups/view/61


----------



## ImExil (1. Mai 2010)

Super, Test des Bild-Uploads hat geklappt. 
Dieses Mal hatte ich die Bilder noch hier abgelegt: 
Das nächste Mal dann gerne im neuen Album. 
Wir sollten jedoch die Benamung der Bilder noch festlegen. 
Dann passt auch die Sortierung ;-).

Bis zum nächsten Mal - und das Wetter wird sicher immer besser.
Und ich glaube, das wache Auge des Ordnungsamtes war auch mit uns zufrieden ;-).

Gruß


Luggi


----------



## zuspät (1. Mai 2010)

alter was hat der typ auf dem testbild für ne kranke frisur 

so werd dann mal auch meine pics sortieren und hochladen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube den kenn ich.


----------



## ImExil (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, 
die Bilder von gestern abend habe ich nun hier abgelegt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29151

Meine bisherigen Bilder liegen weiterhin hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/66146/

Happy Biking.


Luggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattes123 (31. Mai 2010)

servus luggi!

also das ist mal ne gelungene Doku! Wann hast du denn bitte all die Bilder gemacht? Hast da eigendlich noch Zeit zum fahren gehabt? :-D

60Teilnehmer bei dem nassen Auftakt... nicht schlecht!

Und noch was: Das nächste mal regnets NICHT! 8=§


----------



## actafool (24. Juni 2010)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGEN !!


Wetter soll ja sogar mal passen


----------



## mattes123 (24. Juni 2010)

Wär ja echt klasse, wenn wieder mal über 100 Leute zusammen kommen würden! Hoffentlich machen die Leute gscheid Werbung dafür!


----------



## ImExil (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
dieses Mal wird ein Kollege von mir in den Ruhestand verabschiedet. 
Ich konnte aber noch erreichen, dass der Abschluss im Wanner stattfindet. 
Also, falls möglich, bitte wieder am Wanner (Gutmann Dutzendteich) vorbeiradeln. 
Falls möglich, hänge ich mich dann dran. 

Gruß


Luggi


----------



## mattes123 (26. Juni 2010)

War jemand da? Bei dem heftigen Gewitter bin ich mal zuhause geblieben. Was für ein Pech! Den ganzen Tag strahlender Sonnenschein und punktlich um 18Uhr gehen die Schleußen, aber mal heftig auf... :-(


----------



## zuspät (26. Juni 2010)

na logo
sind erst um 18:45 los. aber war trotzdem ganz lustig luggi ham mer a besucht. denk mal wir waren so 30-40 leute. und die grünen sind auch nur ganz kurz mitgefahren bilder kommen noch.
werd etz mal mei radl reparieren, hatte ja auch einen kurzen ausfall


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. Juni 2010)

Hattest auf jeden Fall nen sehr hohen Wiedererkennugswert.


----------



## zuspät (27. Juni 2010)

so pics sind online 
bike is repariert.
etz muss nur noch freitag werden


----------



## ImExil (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, 
vielen Dank für den Kurzbesuch beim Wanner. 
Trotz des Gewitterregens war es ja ein toller Trupp. 
So konnte ich auch ein paar Bildchen machen.

Diese sind nun hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/29151

Bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Luggi


----------



## ImExil (11. September 2010)

Hallo Biker, 
leider konnte ich nur ein Teil der Tour mitfahren - Familienbesuch. 
Aber ein paar Bilder liegen dennoch hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/29151

Frühere Bilder liegen außerdem noch hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/66146/66146/page:1/sort:views/direction:desc

Im September bin ich in Urlaub und kann daher nicht mitradeln. 
Aber im Oktober sollte es wieder klappen. 

Gruß


Luggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenRockwell (11. September 2010)

polizei cm


----------



## zuspät (11. September 2010)

was war den die letzten male? ich konnt ja net immer teilnehmen.


----------



## kenRockwell (12. September 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> was war den die letzten male? ich konnt ja net immer teilnehmen.


nicht viel,aber man darf nicht ohne bremse teilnehmen.seit wann is das ne veranstaltung?ich darf mich doch auf ner öffentlichen strasse bewegen wie ich wil(im angemessenen zustand)


----------



## andikue (12. September 2010)

wann ist die nächste cm? 24.09.2010???


----------



## zuspät (12. September 2010)

ja, 18uhr opernhaus.


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2010)

werde mir den Termin notieren. Bin ja jetzt auch NBGler


----------



## andikue (13. September 2010)

bin dabei am 24.09.10 - sogar mit frau - die brauchte ich nicht mal überreden - sie sagte einfach: Fahr da bloß nicht allein mit - da weill ich auch hin!!!


----------



## andikue (16. September 2010)

schönes video zur Critical Mass 25.09.2009 in Nürnberg
wurde aber bestimmt schon gepostet


Hab ne Frage dazu... welches lied spielt im hintergrund???
Kennt das jemand?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8651353"]Critical Mass in NÃ¼rnberg - 25.09.2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## zuspät (16. September 2010)

link zu dem video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (16. September 2010)

Ich kann leider wieder nicht. Bin weiter südlich an diesem Wochenende.


----------



## andikue (17. September 2010)

keiner ne idee zu dem song????!!!???

hab schon die iphone musikerkennung laufen lassen - leider kein treffer


----------



## Milan0 (19. September 2010)

meine Freundin und ich sind auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## Ketchyp (20. September 2010)

andikue schrieb:


> keiner ne idee zu dem song????!!!???
> 
> hab schon die iphone musikerkennung laufen lassen - leider kein treffer



Ich hab in Google einfach mal die Lyrics reingeworfen und das kam raus:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Dg3LrhmIY"]YouTube        - Pornophonique - Sad Robot (High Quality)[/nomedia]


----------



## andikue (21. September 2010)

das Wetter für Freitag soll ja schön werden...
freu mich schon!!!


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2010)

steht der Termin auch noch wenn es regnet?

soll ja gegen Abend heute regnen, mir wäre es egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronDust (24. September 2010)

nächsten Monat bin ich dabei. Heute hab ich nen Platten nach 2,5 km bekommen und werd den Balkon mit Grillen einweihen.


----------



## andikue (24. September 2010)

auf gehts - niederschlagsradar zeigt erst ab 21 Uhr Regen in NÜrnberg
also lets go critical mass


----------



## Milan0 (24. September 2010)

ja war ganz geil, nur das ich nicht gern die ganze Zeit über rote Ampeln fahren will


----------



## shutupandride (25. September 2010)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ja war ganz geil, nur das ich nicht gern die ganze Zeit über rote Ampeln fahren will


na darum gehts doch


----------



## andikue (25. September 2010)

laut stvo bilden die Radfahrer einen Verband - wenn der erste Radfahrer des Verbands grün hat, dürfen alle anderen im Verband auch noch fahren. Für den gesamten Verband gilt noch die grüne Ampel. - auch wennn die bei dir mittlerweile rot ist.

dritter Absatz (alles rund um den Verband im Sinne der StVO)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verband_(Straßenverkehr)

es befreit sogar von der Radwegbenutzungspflicht wenn man über 16 Radfahrer ist und somit einen geschlossenen Verband bildet


----------



## Milan0 (25. September 2010)

na wenn das so ist. Wusste ich so noch nicht.

Das nächste Mal fahre ich auch bis zum Schluss mit 

Gibt es eigentlich Bilder vom Freitag im Netz?


----------



## zuspät (25. September 2010)

die paar jungen hupfer die vorne weg bisala provoziert haben und die parkhaus-aktion waren zum:kotz:
der parkhausaufseher war etwas angepisst...

was den verband angeht, das ist auch mit ein streitpunkt, nicht nur die teilnehmerzahl ist entscheident sondern auch die ganzen unterpunkte (ist der verband beleuchtet, von außen sichtbar das es sich um einen verband handelt, etc.)

wir sollten es nächstemal wieder alle mit licht aufkreuzen (ja ich hatte meins auch net dabei)

aber schön wars trotzdem.

fotos sind leider sehr wenig geworden werd se morgen hier hochladen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/29151

hier ein surftipp:

checkt mal:

www.crcm.de
www.cmfam.de
www.cmmü.de
www.cmnbg.de
www.cmb.de


----------



## killacat (25. September 2010)

Klasse war's, wenn auch viel zu klein, die Aktion! Schade, dass nicht mehr mitfahren. Parkhaus sollte man öfter machen!


----------



## zuspät (25. September 2010)

nee, definitiv nicht! hat m.m. nix mit dem eigentlichen sinn der cm.


----------



## Imilian (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin, 

hier der Typ mit dem Musikwürfel, wollte nur mal vermelden das ich hier ebenfalls mehr oder weniger aktiv bin  .

Muss zugeben das die Gnome beim letzten mal wirklich... naja ... waren.
Hätte sie teilweise doch gerne aus der Gruppe verwiesen, wollten ja wirklich nur provozieren  

Zudem die "Route" nja haben ja dann noch rechtzeitig eingegriffen (oder?^^ )

Das Parkhaus war im  nachhinein echt ne nicht soo gute idee
da ja die CM im grunde nur dadurch besteht, 
dass wir uns dennoch "Sozial" verhalten und nicht wie ein Haufen wilder .

Fands das Letzte mal dennoch sehr geil, also die CM für sich und ihre Atmosphäre 

Falls Musikwünsche für die nächste CM bestehen, immer raus damit^^
Kann aber nichts Garantieren 

jutn abend noch 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (1. Oktober 2010)

zustimm, musik naja fand die muke im kreisverkehr gut ansonsten nix zu metal-lastiges, m.m.


----------



## andikue (3. Oktober 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> zustimm, musik naja fand die muke im kreisverkehr gut ansonsten nix zu metal-lastiges, m.m.



welches Lied war das denn im Kreisverkehr???
Haste da nen Youtube-Link???


----------



## Imilian (3. Oktober 2010)

Das war der Synapsenkitzler  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPV2pUiIEKg"]YouTube        - Synapsenkitzler - Frazy (Festivalhymne Fusion, Highfield, WFF, Stemwede, Spirit FTS, SMS)[/nomedia]


----------



## andikue (28. Oktober 2010)

critical Mass morgen nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## ecbguerilla (28. Oktober 2010)

Um wieviel uhr geht des morgen los, war noch nie dabei?!


----------



## zuspät (28. Oktober 2010)

18uhr opernhaus

mal schaun ob ichs auch schaff, bin beruflich unterwegs...


----------



## IronDust (28. Oktober 2010)

scheiß Zeit  
da hab ich immer Kickboxen. Wie lang gehtn das immer? Kann man dazustoßen?


----------



## zuspät (28. Oktober 2010)

start is meist zwischen halb und dreiviertel 7
dazustossen? klar kannst machen, nur weiß man vorher net wos hin geht


----------



## Milan0 (29. Oktober 2010)

ich bin da schon in Südtirol, sonst wäre ich wieder mit dabei. Vielleicht nächsten Monat wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Endlich........mal wieder.....


----------



## ImExil (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Biker,
war mal wieder sehr interessant und amüsant am Freitag. 
Und wir sind ja ziemlich weit gekommen - und das ohne große Zwischenfälle. 
Ein paar Bilder liegen hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/29151

Frühere Bilder liegen weiterhin hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/66146/661...direction:desc

Nun muss ich die Fotoausstattung langsam wieder auf Winter umstellen ;-). 

Lieben Gruß und bis zum nächsten Mal


Luggi


----------



## andikue (1. November 2010)

wieviele Teilnehmer warens am letzten Freitag -


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (1. November 2010)

Ich schätze mal grob so 90 - 100. Waren jedenfalls mehr als die letzten Male.


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2010)

denk so 70. hab net gezählt. dachte auch dass es weniger sind. 
gings nach der parkhausaktion weiter? hab da abgebrochen...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (1. November 2010)

Nein, nach dem Parkhaus ging es rauf zum Startpunkt. Die beiden Mädels in der Kabine haben lächelnd zurückgewunken beim Rausfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecbguerilla (1. November 2010)

Meinst du die Mädels in dem Frauentorgraben?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. November 2010)

Die auch.


----------



## andikue (25. November 2010)

cm morgen nicht vergessen - auch wenns kalt ist - macht nicht auf Weichei, sondern haut richtig rein!!!


----------



## andikue (27. November 2010)

schade - waren gestern nicht allzuviele Teilnehmer - kanns aber schlecht schätzen...


----------



## ImExil (28. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
wir waren ziemlich genau 16 Radler. 
Bilder habe ich gestern auch noch ein paar weniger online gestellt. Link siehe oben. 

Ende Dezember bin ich nicht dabei - Urlaub im Schwarzwald. 

Bis 2011


Luggi


----------



## zuspät (12. Dezember 2010)

so muss das!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Dezember 2010)

Wie schaut es morgen aus? Es ist ja Silvester und ich glaube kaum, das viele kommen werden. Die Strassenverhältnisse sind auch nicht gerade prickelnd. Müssten uns halt auf die Hauptstrassen verlegen, die Nebenstrassen sind doch etwas zu heftig.


----------



## zuspät (30. Dezember 2010)

ich kann leider nicht kommen wünsch hier allen nen guten rutsch und viel spass beim biken


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde auch nicht können. Mit meiner Verkältung ist Biken im Moment tabu. Könnte fast als Hund durchgehen mit meiner Husterei.


----------



## Imilian (23. Februar 2011)

So, ziehe den Thread hier 2 Tage vor der CM mal wieder aus der Versenkung .

Soll zwar am Freitag nicht allzu warm werden, dafür aber sonnig. 
Also wer ist noch so dabei? 
Ausreden wie ne Erkältung zählen nicht, ernähre mich grad selber nur noch von Tee .

Schönen Tach noch

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (24. Februar 2011)

möglich das ich wieder mit vorbei schaue, kann es aber noch nicht versprechen


----------



## mattes123 (24. Februar 2011)

Bin mit wieder mit von der Partie!  Hoffentlich kommen paar Leute zusammen?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. Februar 2011)

Werde auch wieder dabei sein. Im Januar war es ja sehr überschaubar.  Wenn ich da an letztes Jahr denke, mit Verfolgungsjagd usw..


----------



## Imilian (25. Februar 2011)

Schön das ein paar kommen 
Drehe noch durch... Meine eigentlich nicht nennenswerte erkältung hat sich in den letzten tagen zu ner hässlichen grippe entwickelt  
WILL kommen... Bin aber einfach kaputt 

Sorry und viel fun wünscht Max


----------



## zuspät (26. Februar 2011)

hey hey und wie wars? ich habs arbeitstechnisch nimmer hin bekommen;(


----------



## mattes123 (26. Februar 2011)

wir waren so ca 50-60 Leute. Alles mit dabei: Kreisverkehr, Parkhaus etc... :-D


----------



## Milan0 (28. Februar 2011)

ich hatte leider auch keine Zeit. Gibt es Bilder?


----------



## mattes123 (28. Februar 2011)

luggi hat welche gemacht... und mogli sogar sequenzen für einen kleinen film gedreht! *hört, hört*  Ich denk, demnächst werden die bestimmt online kommen...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Februar 2011)

Es war ja auch noch ein zweiter Fahrer mit Kamera und Zusatzblitz dabei.
Übrigens gestern war wieder Bombenstimmung in der Südstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2011)

ich musste zum Glück nicht schon wieder aus der Wohnung, war aber ganz knapp 

Ende März nehme ich mir fest vor, bei der CM wieder mitzumachen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. März 2011)

Freitag ist es wieder soweit und das Wetter wird auch passen.


----------



## mattes123 (25. März 2011)

jo jo jo... bin heute abend am start!


----------



## Imilian (26. März 2011)

War mal wieder echt gut gestern, auch die Route durch die Fussgängerzone, 
sehr feine Idee, da diese ja ab 18:30 befahrbar ist .
Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## andikue (26. März 2011)

wieviele Teilnehmer?
so PI mal Daumen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. März 2011)

Dürften so 60 bis 70 Leutz gewesen sein. War auf jeden Fall wieder gut. Auch die immernoch verwunderten Passanten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImExil (27. März 2011)

Hallo Biker, 
für all die, die es noch nicht entdeckt haben - ein paar Bilder von gestern sind wieder hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/29151/29151/29151/page:9/sorthoto.title/direction:asc

Im nächsten Monat fehlen wir leider - aber danach sind wir wieder dabei. 

Lieben Gruß


Luggi


----------



## Milan0 (28. März 2011)

ich hatte leider keine Zeit...


----------



## multiMonochrom (4. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Biker,

ich will die Gelegenheit nutzen, und darauf hinweisen, dass es nun auch in Bamberg eine Critical Mass geben wird.
Am 29.04. geht es um 18 Uhr am Bahnhof los und ab dann regelmäßig jeden letzten Freitag im Monat.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar von euch vorbei schauen ;-)

P.S.: es gibt auch eine Facebook Seite


----------



## mattes123 (5. April 2011)

Coole Sache! 

Mach am besten nen eigenen Thread auf! Bei Gelegenheit fahr ich mal hoch. Bin immer froh, wenn ichs schaffe, an der Nürnberger CM teinzunehmen...

greets


----------



## mattes123 (26. April 2011)

Apropos 29.04. ... wie schauts denn eigendlich aus? Ich kann noch nicht 100% sagen, ob ichs bis 18Uhr zur Oper schaffe... hab in der Oberpfalz zu tun...


----------



## Imilian (26. April 2011)

Bin dabei! Wieder mit Cube und Transporter


----------



## zuspät (26. April 2011)

ich bin diesesmal nicht dabei


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2011)

sollte es nicht in Strömen regnen bin ich heute dabei


----------



## Imilian (29. April 2011)

Bin mir relativ sicher das wir Heute im trockenen radeln werden 

man sieht sich um 1800 am Opernhaus


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2011)

schaut wieder wesentlich besser aus!

Bis Dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (29. April 2011)

und wie wars?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. April 2011)

Klasse war's wieder. Und trocken. Ca. 2 Std. unterwegs gewesen mit 2 x Kreisverkehr. Dürften wieder so 70 - 80 Biker gewesen sein.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Mai 2011)

Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder vom Freitag?


----------



## ulli! (4. Mai 2011)

ihr wart 2mal im kreisverkehr?


----------



## Imilian (4. Mai 2011)

Bilder vom Freitag wären schon fein. Ja, waren jedoch in 2 verschiedenen Kreiseln  war ne wirklich sehr geile CM !


----------



## C-Webb (21. Mai 2011)

servus,

wann ist denn die nächste CM?

Grüße


----------



## Imilian (21. Mai 2011)

Moin, schau mal in den Kalender ;-) , jeden letzten Freitag im Monat.
D.h. nächste woche Freitag ist wieder CM *freu*


----------



## Imilian (26. Mai 2011)

Mwahaha morgen ist wieder CM! 
Wer wird denn hier aus dem Forum anwesend sein?
Werden wieder nen Kasten Saft mitnehmen, diesmal aber ordentlichen .

man sieht sich morgen um 1800 am Opernhaus!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Ich, ich.
Und diesmal nicht wieder auf den Gehweg blumsen lassen, den Saft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (26. Mai 2011)

werd auch schaun dass ichs schaff


----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Ich werd aber vermutlich nicht bis zum Ende mitfahren können... dabei bin ich aber!


----------



## Imilian (27. Mai 2011)

Schön das sich ein paar melden, hoffe das heute Abend gut was zusammengeht. 

P.s. Für den Saftverlust ist mein Kollege verantwortlich, kümmere mich immer noch um musikalische Untermalung ^^

Man sieht sich um 1800 am Opernhaus


----------



## Eschenbiker (27. Mai 2011)

Also Leute... teilweise kommts mir vor, als würde die CM etwas aus der Bahn geraten! 

- Es kann nicht angehen, dass Teilnehmer, die von Autofahrern angemacht werden, sich provozieren lassen und es auf eine handfeste Eskalation ankommen lassen!

- Desweiteren ist die musikalische "Untermalung" etwas daneben! Ich höre selber harte Musik, dennoch wird sie von vielen Passanten als aggresiv empfunden. Somit geht der friedliche Charakter der Veranstaltung verloren. 

-Ebenso (vereinzelte) linke Parolen gehören nicht hierher!!! Ich seh mich zwar selbst in besagtem Lager, dennoch bin ich der Meinung, das die CM nicht von einer politischen Gesinnung instrumentalisiert werden darf! -> es geht ums Radfahren!

Mich würde es freuen, wenn eine weitreichende Diskusion dazu stattfindet, wie die CM ablaufen soll! Gerade weil es keinen Veranstallter gibt, liegt es an jedem Einzelnen, wie die CM sich nach aussen darstellt!


----------



## Imilian (28. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend, 

muss selber zugeben das ich über die stattgefundene Eskalation erschrocken war, 
hatte nicht mit derartigem gerechnet und hoffe
das dies nicht wieder vorkommen wird , war wirklich vollkommen 
unnötig...

Was die musikalische Untermalung betrifft... ich versuche stetig verschiedenstes
unter einen Hut zu bringen, so auch heute wieder. 
Wenn sich jemand von der mir gespielten Musik "Genervt" fühlt, so solle 
er das doch bitte sagen... spiele auch einfach das, was mir persönlich 
gefällt und habe bisher entweder Lob oder positive Kritik ala "am besten noch lauter" erhalten.

Ein wenig ratm und co. haben noch niemandem geschadet,
falls das mit "Harter" Musik gemeint wird. 

Wäre ebenfalls an der Meinung anderer interessiert 
und würde mich über weitere Posts freuen

Mfg Max


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Mai 2011)

ratm is schon ok... teilweise sind aber in anderen songs zu viel growls drin, bzw die gitarren etwas zu "hart"... wie gesagt, das ist meine subjektieve einschätzung... das soll diskutiert werden. 

Betreffend dem provozieren lassen: Sollten wir die Leute evtl vor der CM auf gewisse Verhaltensregel hinweisen? Denn wenn sich jemand provozieren hat lassen, isses ja eigendlich schon zu spät... die Leute sollen einfach ganz cool bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (28. Mai 2011)

fands super dass sich immer paar radler in die kreuzungen stellten bis wir alles durch waren, des machts m.m. um einiges sicherer.

man hätte allerdings die ein oder andere situation verhindern können, das anpöbeln von autofahrern und dann die völlig unnötige aktion am plärrer hätten echt nicht sein müssen. 
außerdem find ich die aktion mit dem parkhaus auch total zweckfrei.
desweiteren gilt immernoch: EINE SPUR ZU BENUTZEN!!!

wenn des die nächsten male net besser wird, brauch mer uns nicht wundern wenn die exekutive wieder am start is und das mit recht!

@DJ: evtl. mal bisschen schlager oder was zum mitsingen (net unbedingt sauflieder, fand die kleine gesangseinlage ganz spassig)


----------



## ImExil (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo Radler, 
gerade habe ich ein paar Bilder hier abgelegt: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/29151
Leider ist der Speicher am Ende. 
Nur habe ich gerade keine Zeit, mich tiefer damit zu beschäftigen. 
Gibt es vielleicht ein Speicher-Kontingent, das man kaufen kann? 
Ansonsten müssen wir halt löschen oder ein weiteres Album anlegen. 

Muss nun los - eine Tour vorbereiten. 
Wer Lust und Zeit hat, heute 15 Uhr: 
http://www.trommelwirbel.de/events.html

Auch eine spassige Tour. 

Luggi


----------



## Imilian (25. Juni 2011)

Moin

war doch gestern eine insgesamt eher sehr abgefahrene CM...
das ist im positiven wie auch negativen sinne gemeint. 

Das verhalten der Polizei gestern war meiner meinung nach teilweise
echt grenzwertig... so aber auch das einiger Mitfahrer.
Man sollte vielleicht das ein oder andere Parkhaus meiden... 
siehe Flughafen, denke dadurch wurde der Schnittlauch erst hinzugerufen.

Ansonsten ist ein freilaufender Hund zwischen etwa 60 Radfahrern einfach nur unverantwortlich... 

Aber gut, schluss mit dem gequängel , fand die CM trotz aller Umstände echt nicht schlecht. 
Glaube wir sind noch nie so lange unterwegs gewesen, waren wohl etwa 3 std. !
Auch der Kreisel auf dem Hauptmarkt war einfach nur gut.

Schätze jedoch das wir uns für das nächste mal wieder auf am
Opernhaus wartende grüne Autos freuen werden dürfen 

En schönen tag noch

Max


----------



## Halabaloozah (25. Juni 2011)

Hey,

was kam eig. raus am Flughafen als wir alle zurückkommen sollten, wir sind nämlich weitergefahren, Frauchen wollte nicht mehr (Gedächtnisvermerk fürs nächste mal...)?

Greetz


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. Juni 2011)

Hi,
der Mitfahrer mit dem Hund hat die Gruppe verlassen und die Polizei ist ihm hinterher. Der BMW-Fahrer, der ihn am Flughafenkreisel angefahren hatte, hat Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung erstattet. Seine Gegenanzeige wollten die Polizisten dann nicht aufnehmen was zu einigen Diskussionen führte.

Gruss


----------



## zuspät (25. Juni 2011)

hmm, iwie scheint es doch immer mehr auszuarten...
nicht gut.


----------



## Halabaloozah (25. Juni 2011)

Naja, aber es war bis auf den besagten Hundeführer keiner dabei der irgendwie aggressiv war o.ä. - fand ich zumindest. Und ein schwarzes Schaf gibts doch immer...


----------



## zuspät (25. Juni 2011)

ja, ein schwarzes schaf wär ja ok. ich war auch net dabei, kann nur von den letzten malen berichten und da warens paar mehr schwarze schafe, die die autofahrer provoziert haben.
sich auf der strasse anschreien und handgreiflich werden? 
unnötig sich und andere verkehrsteilnehmer in gefahr bringen?
und die aktion mit den parkhaus versteh ich bis etz net.

dachte der sinn einer cm ist es auf die radfahrer aufmerksam zu machen...
wenn man dann in nem parkhaus unterwegs is, wo zwar autos sind aber eben nicht die fahrer dazu (die sitzen im flieger oder in der oper oder sind grad sonst wo ). welchen sinn machen dann die aktionen? 

sorry ich möchte echt nicht der spielverderber sein, aber etz ham mers grad so a bisala geschaft dass die grünen uns fahren lassen. des sollten wir net durch irgendwelche albernheiten aufs spiel setzten.
hier der zusammenschnitt vom mai:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13842


----------



## Imilian (25. Juni 2011)

Jup, wenn einige Streit mit Autofahrern oder anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern
suchen dann sollten sie das doch bitte allein und nicht während der CM tun. 

Zu den Parkhausaktionen stehe ich eigentlich neutral, kommt auch immer 
auf das Parkhaus an .

Kann dir aber insgesamt nur zustimmen, das war doch (leider) das erste 
mal das wir dieses Jahr wieder "Aufpasser" dabei hatten oder?

Finde da sollte man sich dann schon ein wenig Gedanken machen...

Schönes Video übrigens, da sieht man mal wie viele doch 
mittlerweile regelmäßig mitfahren .


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. Juni 2011)

Dieses Mal gab es eigentlich nur die Aktion mit dem BMW-Fahrer welche auch sicherlich durch die Anzeige desselben die Rennleitung aktivierte. Die Parkhausaktion am Flughafen hatte damit jedenfalls nichts zu tun, die Polizei war ja schon bei der Einfahrt ins Parkhaus vor Ort und hat sich auch nicht negativ darüber geäußert. Die Beamten wussten gar nicht was wir hier eigentlich veranstalten, waren aber nach einer Erläuterung recht nett und haben die anfängliche Drohung von allen die Personalien aufzunehmen auch gelassen.
Insgesamt sollten wir uns aber wieder auf den eigentlichen Sinn der Übung beschränken und da gehören keine Parkhäuser dazu und auch nicht die Benutzung einer zweiten Spur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halabaloozah (26. Juni 2011)

Evtl. sollte man bei so Kreisverkehractions auch nicht unbedingt die "schwarzen Schafe" vorne stehen lassen, wo das Konfliktpotenzial ja am höchsten ist. Mit nem neutralen zum "absichern" sollte das doch gehen. Nachdem besagter sich ja schon am Anfang provokant in die Spur gestellt hat. Parkhausactions find ich ok, jeder wie er mag, da stört man auch nicht wirklich...

Am besten war die Mercedes-Hupe...!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Juni 2011)

Gut, nur an dem Kreisverkehr wäre es eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen zu sichern wenn alle auf einer Spur geblieben wären. Dann hätten die Autofahrer auf der äusseren Spur vorbeifahren können. Und das er sich vorher schonmal provokant gegeben hat habe ich zumindest nicht mitbekommen. War allerdings meist auch ganz vorne unterwegs.


----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich ists wichtig, dass die "schwarzen Schafe" auf ihr Fehlverhalten hingewiesen werden! Da braucht Courage von jedem Teilnehmer. Wenn es zwischen einem Radler und nem Autofahrer stunk gibt, den Radler einfach zu seite nehmen und deeskalierend wirken. Wieviel Teilnehmer waren denn ca. dabei?


----------



## Halabaloozah (26. Juni 2011)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> Wieviel Teilnehmer waren denn ca. dabei?


 
Würd mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Juni 2011)

Also brim Losfahren waren es ca. 80 Biker. Es haben sich aber unterwegs mind. 10 angeschlossen. Die Polizei am Flughafen hat 90 - 100 geschätzt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Juli 2011)

ImExil schrieb:


> ...Gibt es vielleicht ein Speicher-Kontingent, das man kaufen kann?
> Ansonsten müssen wir halt löschen oder ein weiteres Album anlegen...



Hey Luggi,

Teilweise sind deine Bilder in einer recht großen Größe im Album, was zum Teil gut 500kb Speicherplatz einnimmt...
Wenn du die Bilder stärker komprimieren würdest, meinetwegen auf 800x600 Pixel,
würden die Bilder durchschnittlich nur 150kb beanspruchen, wären aber von der Quali wie auch von der Größe abslut ok.

Es gibt so ein Tool kostenlos zum herunterladen, nennt sich Powertoys Image Resizer, es integriert sich direkt in die Shell von Windows.
Damit kann man ein ganzes Album an Bildern Markieren und mit rechtem Mausklick sofort verkleinern, dazu brauchts keinen Informatiker  

Du würdest dadurch gut 3x soviele Bilder in dein Album bekommen! 


Im Übrigen würde ich mich auch mal saugern anschließen, das Bahnticket incl. Fahrradkarte wäre es mir wert...
Ausserdem könnte ich sicher noch 3-4 Leute mobilisieren, die direkt in N wohnen und sicher noch nie dabei waren...


----------



## Eschenbiker (12. Juli 2011)

Na logo! Einfach anschließen! Neue Teilnehmer sind IMMER gern gesehen!  Das Ding lebt ja ausschließlich von Mund zu Mund propaganda...


----------



## ImExil (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
vielen Dank für die Hinweise. 
All zu klein möchte ich die Bilder jedoch nicht berechnen. Außerdem ist das Löschen und Neueinspielen ziemlich mühsam. Gerne würde ich etwas Speicherplatz finanzieren. 

Aber, ein paar Bilder vom letzten Mal habe ich nun hier abgelegt: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928/217928/page:1/sorthoto.views/direction:desc

Ich hoffe, das nächste Mal komme ich wieder ein bißchen mehr zum Fotografieren ;-). 

Also, bis Ende Juli 2011. 

Gruß


Luggi


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2011)

Heute Abend geht ist es wieder soweit!

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich nicht auf das Cube Forumstreffen in Füssen kann, bin ich heute doch dabei.
Bin jedoch gespannt ob wir nach den Vorkommnissen beim letzten Mal die Rennleitung wieder am Start haben.


----------



## Imilian (29. Juli 2011)

dito, in vollster vorfreude, wir werden heute mit unserer neuesten Kreation vorfahren, bzw. meine kollegen, werde weiterhin den Transporter bedienen^^.


----------



## ImExil (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mitradler, 
gerade habe ich ein paar Bilder auf den Server geladen: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928/217928/page:1/sorthoto.views/direction:desc
Viel Spaß und bis August 2011


Luggi


----------



## Imilian (30. Juli 2011)

Moin, 

war ne schön entspannte Cm gestern  .
Keine Grünen, auch als wir schon unterwegs waren, find ich super 
Leider hat sich unsere "neueste Kreation" schon auf der Herfahrt aufgelöst, 
aber hey, in einem Monat sind wir soweit.^^

schönes we noch 

max


----------



## Milan0 (3. August 2011)

Ja war lustig. Mussten leider um 8 schon wieder abhauen, hatten noch nen Termin...

Ende August sind wir dann wieder dabei.

@Paparazzoschöne Fotos


----------



## nodge (24. August 2011)

Wie siehts denn diesen Monat aus? Freitag 18 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. August 2011)

Dabei


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (25. August 2011)

leider im Urlaub ..   aber im September wieder : )


----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2011)

Diesen Freitag ist es wieder soweit!


----------



## Imilian (28. September 2011)

Ajo, werden natürlich auch wieder anwesend sein. Bei mir macht sich schon wieder heftigste vorfreude breit . 

Btw. Licht nicht vergessen, wird langsam wieder recht schnell dunkel.


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (28. September 2011)

Bin diesen Freitag auch wieder am Start


----------



## Milan0 (30. September 2011)

So Wetter ist Bombe! Bin mit paar Kumpels und Bier am Start


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. September 2011)

Werde auch wieder dabei sein. Heuer ham wir wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wo kann man die Bilder der letzten CM anschauen?


----------



## Imilian (4. Oktober 2011)

Jutn Abend, 

super Wetter letzten Freitag, war wohl die letzte derart angenehm Temperierte CM . 

Waren ja anfangs ein wenig planlos unterwegs... glücklicherweise hat sich
der Streckenverlauf dann im weiteren verlauf konkretisiert. 

Ach ja, hat jemand eine ahnung wer der Lockenköpfige Herr mit dem 
grünen Hardtail-Mtb incl. farblich passender Sonnenbrille war?
Der Typ hat sich allein direkt neben mir 2 mal hingelegt, 
einmal ist er nem Kumpel mit gefühlten 30 ins Hinterrad gerauscht, 
das andere mal hat er einfach völlig die Kontrolle über seine Kiste verloren... 
ansonsten ist er total Ferngesteuert mitten durch die CM geschürt und
hat wohl so noch den ein oder anderen Beinaheunfall verursacht .

Fahre selber auch gerne mal (zu) schnell, aber nicht in einer Gruppe 
von 80 Leuten und mit augenscheinlichen 6 Bier im Blut . 

Nur meine Meinung, hoffe es fühlt sich niemand angegriffen... 

mfg 

Max


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2011)

Und wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imilian (5. Oktober 2011)

Gute Frage, Imexil hat doch bestimmt ein paar geschossen ?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Nur ist sein Fotoalbum längst voll und er musste die letzten Male schon ein Album eines anderen Users, welches ihm dieser zur Verfügung stellte, nutzen.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Oktober 2011)

Würde ihm ja meins zur Verfügung stellen, oder auf Abload.de oder so hochladen


----------



## ImExil (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mitradler, 
nun endlich hatte ich Zeit, ein paar Bilder hochzuladen. 
Ihr findet die aktuellen Bilder hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928/217928/page:1/sorthoto.views/direction:desc

Links zu älteren Bildern sind weiter oben im Thread, 
ein Teil davon ist hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/66146

Bis zum nächsten Mal. 
Und dann warm anziehen. 

Gruß


Im Exil


----------



## Tackleberry86 (16. Oktober 2011)

HI is ja na se super Sache die ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. Wohne jetzt seit 2 Wochen in NBG und wäre gerne bei der CM dabei. Liege ich richtig das die nächste Tour am 28.10. startet ? Und steht das Opernhaus um 18 Uhr als Treffpunkt noch fest?


----------



## zuspät (16. Oktober 2011)

richtig!


----------



## Imilian (16. Oktober 2011)

Super Bilder, vielen dank an ImExil  . 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste CM, in 2 Wochen gehts wieder los! 

bis denne 

max


----------



## Milan0 (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Bilder. Sind wieder richtig gute dabei 

Ab jetzt wird es kalt werden!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Am Freitag ist es wieder soweit und das Wetter wird auch wieder passen. Dunkel wird auch schon sein also macht viele bunte Lichtlein an die Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin meine Krippe auskuriert habe...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. Oktober 2011)

Gib es halt Kräutertee statt Hopfenblütensaft.


----------



## Milan0 (28. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin wieder einigermaßen fit. Hopfenblütensaft ist auch dabei


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Oktober 2011)

Geil war's wieder und ohne Zwischenfälle. Dürfte die längste CM bisher gewesen sein. Sogar das Steinbühler Tunnel ohne Sturz, da ohne MilanO.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja bin vorher vorsichtshalber nach Hause 

Musste da ja leider schon abbrechen. War aber eine coole Runde.


----------



## der_erce (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht denn die Runde generell aus? Glaub das nächste mal, wenns wetter noch passt, fahr ich mal mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (31. Oktober 2011)

es gibt keine runde generell. treffpunkt 18uhr opernhaus, bei dunkelheit mit licht!
tempo seeeehr gemütlich, fahrzeit ca. 1-3std. mehr gibts da net zu sagen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Oktober 2011)

Was'n los wo warst du die letzten beiden Male? Bist das nächste Mal wieder dabei?


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2011)

hi du, vorgenommen hab ichs mir jedesmal, nur is ständig was dazwischen gekommen. aber hab mir scho vorgenommen des jahr nochmal mit zuradeln


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. November 2011)

Auf ein Neues am Freitag. Wetter soll ja wieder Bombe werden. A schöner Nightride durch die Stadt.


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Ist aufjedenfall vorgemerkt. 

Vielleicht komme ich mal wieder mit dem Schwarzen. 



> A schöner Nightride durch die Stadt.



Soll ich ein helles Licht mitbringen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. November 2011)

Au ja, dann bring ich auch eins mit.


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2011)

Habe heute noch einen vollen "Terminkalender" nach der Arbeit. Versuche alles bis 18:00 fertig zu kriegen. 

Das ganz helle Licht bleibt aber daheim 

Heute geht ja der Christkindlesmarkt los, da wird Nürnberg richtig schön voll sein


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (26. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, 
bin leider auf dem Sprung. 
Ein paar Bilder liegen hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928/217928/217928/page:1/sort:created/direction:asc

Bis demnächst und Tschüss


Luggi


----------



## Milan0 (28. November 2011)

War lustig aber leider sehr kurz.


----------



## Eschenbiker (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich fands passend! Sonnst wärs mir zu kalt geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Dezember 2011)

Nicht vergessen, Freitag ist es wieder soweit.


----------



## Imilian (27. Dezember 2011)

Ajo, hoffen wir auf brauchbares Wetter .


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. Dezember 2011)

Laut Wetterbericht schaut es nicht nach brauchbarem Wetter aus. Spikes werden wir aber dennoch nicht brauchen.


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (27. Dezember 2011)

Es soll wohl regnen aber solange wir keine Sinnflut zu erwarten haben ist es ja halb so wild ; ) .


----------



## Milan0 (28. Dezember 2011)

Mal das Wetter abwarten. Halte mir den Abend aber mal frei...


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (29. Dezember 2011)

werde morgen auch mal nen gpx Track von unserer Tour machen und Hochladen damit man mal sieht wo wir überall rumcruisen  .


----------



## mtbwue (30. Dezember 2011)

Dr.Rahmenbruch schrieb:


> werde morgen auch mal nen gpx Track von unserer Tour machen und Hochladen damit man mal sieht wo wir überall rumcruisen  .


 
da ich nue hier bin würde mich der Track auch interessieren, um mal zu sehen wo man was schönes fahren kann.
Wo stellst du denn den Track rein?
Viel Spaß beim fahren.

Grüße


----------



## Eschenbiker (30. Dezember 2011)

Naja, wir fahren eigendlich alle Haupt und Einbahnstraßen der Stadt ab  Inkl. Parkhäuser und Kreisel... Nichts ist unmöglich.


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (30. Dezember 2011)

mtbwue schrieb:


> Wo stellst du denn den Track rein?
> 
> Grüße



bis ich was besseres  gefunden habe lade ich die zip Datei hoch und gebe euch den Link dazu: 

http://www.wegeundpunkte.de/touren_erstellen.php?zoom=6&lat=51.69979984974196&lon=8.7890625&brd=1 


auf der Seite scrollt ihr runter und schmeißt die ausgepackte zip Datei (dann eine gpx Datei)  in das Fenster Gpx Dateien importieren. Gps- Tour anzeigen. Voilà habt ihr den Track.

Hier als Test habe ich einfach mal unseren Treffpunkt eingekreiselt  
Bitte um Rückmeldung ob alles so klappt.

Ach ja, das ist nur eine Übergangslösung bis ich was besseres gefunden habe  also bis heute Abend!




So hier den Track von heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Dezember 2011)

So, bin auch wieder zu Hause vom Klinikum Süd. Biken ist für ne Weile gestorben.  Rechter Arm in einer Gipsschiene. Da Ellbogenköpfchen ist gebrochen. Nächste Woche gibt es noch ein CT und dann wird entschieden ob operiert werden muss (nach dem Reden des Arztes relativ sicher). Am Knie glücklicherweise (Schwellung war so gross wie ein Tennisball) nur eine starke Prellung, ebenso an den Rippen.
Werde dann wohl erst im Februar wieder mitfahren können.

Keep on riding.


----------



## zuspät (31. Dezember 2011)

oha gute besserung und nen guten rutsch. was is ner passiert?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Dezember 2011)

Wir waren in der Stadt nähe Hauptmarkt unterwegs. Da musste Milano einem Fussgänger, der einen unerwarteten Ausfallschritt in seine Richtung machte, nach links ausweichen, ich musste gleichzeitig etwas nach rechts, da ist er mir von rechts hinten ans Rad gefahren. Dann ging alles sehr schnell und ich ging über den Lenker.


----------



## Milan0 (31. Dezember 2011)

Klingt nicht gut! 

Das ging wirklich alles so schnell. 
Sorry nochmal und gute Besserung.


----------



## zuspät (31. Dezember 2011)

uih nicht gut, hoff du bist bald wieder auf dem bike hoff ihr hattet trotzdem euren spass


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch. Hoffe das der Spalt nicht grösser wird und ich um eine OP herumkomme. Bin jetzt erstmal als einarmiger Bandit unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (31. Dezember 2011)

hauptsache du kannst heut nacht die sektgläser heben


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Dezember 2011)

Mit Links.  Und nur mit Links.


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (1. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche die auch eine gute Genesung aber von diesem Zwischenfall abgesehen fand ich die CM war schon fast familiär mit Weihnachtsfeiercharakter  so auf dem Parkdeck mit Sternspeier und Glüchwein .


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (1. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Das Tippen geht schon wieder im Zweifingeradlersuchsystem nur mit der Maus klappt das noch nicht so wegen der Gipsschiene.  Das Knie leuchtet in den verschiedensten Blautönen. Ansonsten war es eine schöne CM, das Wetter hat wider erwarten auch mitgespielt.

Edith sagt: Keine OP nötig. Noch eine Woche Gipsschiene dann kann ich langsam wieder das Belasten anfangen. Hoffe in 3 - 4 Wochen wieder fahren zu können.


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (21. Januar 2012)

Nächsten Freitag ist es wieder so weit .. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie es jetzt ist wird das eine matschige Angelegenheit . Wer letztes mal da war weiß bescheid, dass der Plan war das jeder bisschen Glühwein o.Ä mitbringt. Bis Freitag


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. Januar 2012)

Leider ohne mich. Werde zwar, hoffentlich, am Donnerstag meine Gipsschiene los. Dann geht es aber erstmal mit Reha weiter.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2012)

Schade. Aber sonst passt alles bei dir?

Ich werde dabei sein. Evtl bring ich noch jemanden mit


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. Januar 2012)

Ansonsten passt alles. Bin ja doch wieder nicht operiert worden (wegen erhöhter Infektionsgefahr). Deshalb immernoch die Gipsschale. Nun habe ich eine 50-prozentige Chance das es ohne Probleme verheilt, ansonsten muss ich halt später doch noch unters Messer. Ich schau eventuell trotzdem mal vorbei.


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (27. Januar 2012)

Schee wars heute. Hier der GPX Track von heute  ( einmal zum Download oder als Link müsst ihr unter Track Datenbank und dann halt Critical Mass + Datum und Voilà ) *http://www.atlsoft.de/gpx/index.php...baa1472e2db3a6&[email protected]&confirm=true* 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Eschenbiker (27. Januar 2012)

Hm.... bin krank :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (9. Februar 2012)

Warum haben wir eigendlich noch keinen Kostüm Ride gemacht? Wie kommunizieren andere CMs das?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22415874"]Fantasia on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## As_Wicked (9. Februar 2012)

Hab da mal gehört, dass es sowas neues gibt wo Leute was ausmachen und sich das dann rasend schnell verbreitet. Feisbuck oder so ;-)


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (9. Februar 2012)

Wir können ja die CM im Februar kostümiert zelebrieren, ich wär dabei


----------



## Eschenbiker (9. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub richtig lustig isses erst, wenn im Sommer da sau viele kostümiert rum fahren... Wir könnten sowas ja evtl. planen und den Leuten bescheid geben?!


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (9. Februar 2012)

auch wieder war , vielleicht im Sommer sinnvoller.. Immoment bekommen wir ja mit biegen und brechen die 16 Leute zusammen ..


----------



## As_Wicked (9. Februar 2012)

Wird wohl schon im Frühling gehen. Letztes mal war ja auch echt Sauwetter.


----------



## Milan0 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich verkleide mich nächstes mal max mit einer Sturmhaube


----------



## zuspät (10. Februar 2012)

und sonst nix 

ich denk mal des müsste man ne cm vorher absprechen. iwie hab ich des gefühl übers netz lässt sich des net so gut vorab planen. gibt einfach zuviele plattformen (myspace, facebook, studievz, ibc, usw.)


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2012)

ich denk fast IBC lesen die meisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. Februar 2012)

Bist wohl das nächste mal mit dabei?

Absprechen machen wir dann auf der nächsten cm...


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2012)

ich? Wenns nicht grad -Mittwoch abend/Sonntag früh- ist bin ich eigentlich fast überall dabei ^^


----------



## Eschenbiker (13. Februar 2012)

Ich denk, im IBC Forum sind nur die Mountainbiker unterwegs... die anderen Radler lesens wohl weniger... Man sollte wenn wir so nen Kostümride mal planen wirklich direkt auf der CM organisieren und die Leute direkt darauf ansprechen


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich? Wenns nicht grad -Mittwoch abend/Sonntag früh- ist bin ich eigentlich fast überall dabei ^^



Wenn der letzte Freitag im Monat auf ein Mittwoch oder Sonntag fällt sage ich dir Bescheid 

Nächste CM einfach absprechen das wir die März CM verkleidet fahren. Da sollte es auch wärmer sein (hoffe ich)


----------



## Eschenbiker (13. Februar 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nächste CM einfach absprechen das wir die März CM verkleidet fahren. Da sollte es auch wärmer sein (hoffe ich)



Verdammter Optimist!... ;-) Ich würde das wirklich erst ab Mai/ Juni machen!


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (13. Februar 2012)

Es soll auch warme Kostüme geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2012)

Kommt ganz darauf an, als was man sich verkleiden will


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2012)

Ach fahrt ich nachts so selten dann? Oder hab ich was verpeilt?


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2012)

Hier geht es nicht um MTB fahren


----------



## Imilian (13. Februar 2012)

Moin, 

super Idee mit dem Kostümride, bin in jedem Fall dabei, bloss wäre es wohl
 wirklich sinnvoller das ganze mal ab Mai einzuplanen, da dann wohl auch 
mehr dabei wären, also sich kostümierende .

Btw. wenn das wetter in 11 Tagen nicht allzu schlecht ist wird fullrange Musik gehört .


----------



## Eschenbiker (13. Februar 2012)

Dr.Rahmenbruch schrieb:


> Es soll auch warme Kostüme geben



Ich hab eigendlich nicht mal kalte Kostüme! - Bin eigendlich Faschings-Muffel! Aber aufm Rad macht alles mehr spass


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2012)

Critical Mass.. okay. Wiki? > Alles Klar! Wie 
Transportiert ihr die Pflastersteine? 

...ich hab aber kein Kostüm


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ja glatt Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter dieses mal


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. Februar 2012)

Werde es wohl auch versuchen wieder mitzufahren. Hab zwar noch Probleme beim Aufstützen am Lenker, mal schauen wie lange es geht.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Februar 2012)

Schön zu hören, das es bei dir wieder besser geht!

Wettermäßig soll es ja jetzt doch regnen...


----------



## S P (23. Februar 2012)

Ich werd mal vorbei rollen. Liegt ja auf dem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich werde auch aufkreuzen.

Diesmal mit genug Hopfenblütensaft


----------



## S P (23. Februar 2012)

Das klingt doch noch einem Plan.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bring dir paar mit. Spezielle Wünsche?
Bierhänger ist noch nicht im Einsatz...


----------



## S P (24. Februar 2012)

Ich lass mich da überraschen. Hauptsache es wird trocken heute Abend.


----------



## Imilian (24. Februar 2012)

Moin, 

sind ebenfalls wieder mit nem Kistchen Hopfentee dabei  . 

bis heute abend

Max


----------



## killacat (24. Februar 2012)

dito... bis gleich!


----------



## Eschenbiker (25. Februar 2012)

na, war doch ganz gemütlich... Nächstes Mal müsste es wieder hell sein, oder? Lasst uns mal wieder mehr Werbung machen! Fands komisch, dass nur ca 20 Leut gestern dabei waren...


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (4. März 2012)

so mit einiger Verspätung ist auch der Track vom 24.2.12 auf 

http://www.atlsoft.de/gpx/index.php...baa1472e2db3a6&[email protected]&confirm=true

Anzusehen


----------



## Eschenbiker (5. März 2012)

Schaut mal: Ich finde, da sollten wir das nächste mal bei der CM oder danach vorbei schauen!!!

http://www.nordbayern.de/service-freizeit/essen-und-trinken/cafe-eingang-rad-kaffee-1.1826091


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (5. März 2012)

Gute idee aber danach oder währendessen wird wohl nichts 
Öffnungszeiten
                                                                                                                Mo. bis Sa. 10.00 -  18.00 Uhr


----------



## Eschenbiker (5. März 2012)

Schad :-( Hab eigndlich gehofft, dort auch das ein oder andere Bier schlürfen zu können...


----------



## As_Wicked (6. März 2012)

Kein Bier, nur Kaffee und Softdrinks. Das ist eine Espressobar. Er hat für Alkohol keine Schankerlaubnis. Dafür gibt's sehr schöne Räder.


----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2012)

Was ist mit Verkleidung das nächste mal?


----------



## Eschenbiker (7. März 2012)

Also ich bin nach wie vor dafür, dass wir damit bis Sommer warten! Da können wir bischen "Werbung" dafür machen... Dass eben mehr Leute mit machen.


----------



## zuspät (7. März 2012)

seh ich genauso. wenn warm dann kostüme und in dem cafe schau ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (8. März 2012)

Wenn's warm ist sind auch mehr Kostümvarianten möglich. Ein Indianer im Wintermantel kommt nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## vincentgrey (25. März 2012)

MoinMoin,

ist am 30. wieder CM? 
Wäre auch gerne mal mit dabei.
Man findet ja zuerst diese Myspace-Seite, die aber seit nem Jahr nicht aktualisiert wurde. Sollte man das nicht mal machen? Ich dachte nämlich, das gibts gar nicht mehr.

Facebook-Gruppe wäre auch gut, oder nicht?
BIsschen mehr Werbung => mehr Masse


----------



## Milan0 (25. März 2012)

Ist jeden letzten Freitag im Monat. 

je wärmer desto mehr Leute. Dafür braucht man nicht das Fratzenbuch


----------



## Eschenbiker (25. März 2012)

Die Facebook Gruppe gibts bereits...


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (26. März 2012)

Ich fürchte, dass wenn die Facebook Gruppe zu populär wird wir es mit einigen Leuten zu tun haben werden die nur denken : Geil! Saufen Autofahrer anpöblen und Randale machen.. Das könnte ein ein wenig schlechtes Licht auf uns werfen ..


----------



## rebirth (26. März 2012)

gell das steht nicht auf dem programm?


----------



## Eschenbiker (26. März 2012)

Man muss das ja nur richtig kommunizieren. Zuerst lief das ja über die My-space Seite. Ist ja nicht so, dass ausschließlich IBC Mitglieder an der CM teilnehmen... Solang viele Teilnehmer dabei sind, die sich normal verhalten, ists mir egal, über welche Foren/ Plattformen etc... Werbung gemacht wird.


----------



## vincentgrey (26. März 2012)

Dr.Rahmenbruch schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, dass wenn die Facebook Gruppe zu populär wird wir es mit einigen Leuten zu tun haben werden die nur denken : Geil! Saufen Autofahrer anpöblen und Randale machen.. Das könnte ein ein wenig schlechtes Licht auf uns werfen ..



denkst du wirklich, dass CM so eine große anziehungskraft auf hooligans hat? 

ich bezweifle es stark


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2012)

Heute Abend ist es weder soweit.

Hoffen wir mal das es trocken bleibt...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. März 2012)

Und nicht gar zu windig. Bis später dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (31. März 2012)

Und? Wieviel warns?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. März 2012)

Dürften so ca. 50 Teilnehmer gewesen sein. Waren auch wieder einige neue Teilnehmer dabei und neue Konstruktionen. Der Musiktransporter wurde einem Update unterzogen und das Postrad wurde durch ein Hochrad (wilde Konstruktion - Klapprad auf Rennrad geschweisst) ersetzt.


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (31. März 2012)

Hallo Biker, 
habe gerade ein paar Bilder hier abgelegt: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928 

Dann könnt´ Ihr auch die neuen Konstruktionen ansehen. 
An eine TÜV-Abnahme glaube ich nicht ;-). 

Bis nächsten Monat. Dann hoffentlich etwas wärmer. 

Lieben Gruß 


Luggi


----------



## Eschenbiker (1. April 2012)

Das Hochrad is der Hammer! :-D Wir hatten doch schon mal ein Rosa Hochrad dabei... Warum kommtn der nimmer? :-(


----------



## Imilian (1. April 2012)

Jutn Abend, 

klasse Stimmung, super Fotos und den Wetterverhältnissen 
entsprechend doch viele Teilnehmer, einfach eine äusserst geile CM! 

Waren ausserdem sehr viele neue Gesichter dabei, was imho immer ein 
gutes Zeichen ist. 

Freue mich schon jetzt riesig auf´s nächste mal^^

mfg 

Max

p.s. Ein paar mehr Gänge und eine halbwegs humane Sitzposition bringen das Transportrad 
         doch ein wenig leichter das Parkhaus hinauf


----------



## Milan0 (2. April 2012)

War super. Das nächste Mal muss aber der Biervorrat aufgestockt werden. Wurde doch äußerst knapp zum Ende hin


----------



## Dr.Rahmenbruch (2. April 2012)

So hier wieder mal den Track von unserer Strecke

http://www.atlsoft.de/gpx/index.php...baa1472e2db3a6&[email protected]&confirm=true

schee wars und liebe Grüße


----------



## kolados (6. April 2012)

nächstes mal bin ich am star !


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (22. April 2012)

Die Facebookseite -> Critical mass in Nürnberg steht nimmer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolados (23. April 2012)

Diemo.Nbg schrieb:


> Die Facebookseite -> Critical mass in Nürnberg steht nimmer, oder?


ich schwör bist du der schwabe?


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (23. April 2012)

kolados schrieb:


> ich schwör bist du der schwabe?



Ja, aber woran hast du denn das erkannt?


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (23. April 2012)

Hallo Mitradler, 
am Freitag ist es endlich wieder soweit. 
Und, ich bringe mindestens 3 MitradlerInnen mit. 
Also an alle: persönliche Ansprache in Eurem Umfeld - damit die kritische Masse mal wieder größer wird. 

Und an die GPS-Nutzer: 
Am Dienstag abend findet ein Vortrag mit GPS-Fachbuchautor Uli Benker statt. 
Weitere Infos hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574490 

Wer möchte, kann auch nur ein Gutmann-Bierchen oder ähnliches trinken. 

Bis demnächst, 


Luggi


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. April 2012)

Und das Wetter spielt auch noch mit. Endlich wieder in kurz radeln, super.


----------



## zuspät (24. April 2012)

hey wie gehts deim beim? wieder fit? meno ich will a mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei. Versuche noch paar Freunde zu überreden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. April 2012)

Meinem Ellbogen geht es den Umständen entsprechend. Es wird noch eine Weile dauern bis ich die volle Beweglichkeit wieder habe. Ich soll jetzt aber schon wieder ruppigere Strecken fahren können. Werde es wohl am WE mal testen.


----------



## zuspät (26. April 2012)

ah verdammt, dachte es war es bein. wünsch dir auf jedenfall noch gute genesung


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (27. April 2012)

hoffentlich is heute einiges los


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (28. April 2012)

Diemo.Nbg schrieb:


> hoffentlich is heute einiges los



War es! Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Herr da die Bilder gemacht hat? Ich brauch mal n neues Bild aufm Radl


----------



## andikue (28. April 2012)

wieviele teilnehmer waren es?


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (28. April 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen 100+ max. 150/180 oder so, bin aber nich sooo gut im schätzen..


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2012)

Nadja ich hätte eher auf 80+ geschätzt 

War aber sehr lustig. Haben die Steaks vom geil geschmeckt?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. April 2012)

Ja, dürften so 80 bis 100 gewesen sein. Wie die Steaks vom Grill waren kann ich nicht sagen. Vom Fahrrad ist aber keiner gefallen. 

@Diemo.Nbg Er ist auch User in diesem Forum, zur Zeit nennt er sich NLand Paparazzo. Er wird denke ich demnächst die Bilder wieder ins Fotoalbum hochladen und einen Link posten.


----------



## Imilian (29. April 2012)

Moin, 

war von dieser Critical Mass, kurz gesagt, einfach nur begeistert .

Habe wirklich nicht mit einem derartigen Andrang gerechnet, würde 
eher in Richtung 100-150 Teilnehmer schätzen, ihr müsst bedenken
das wir die Komplette Cm durch problemlos 2 Spuren füllen konnten .

Ansonsten gabs eigentlich auch keine Schwarzen Schafe o.ä.

Ach ja, das Grillrad hat seinen Dienst ausserordentlich gut erfüllt, die 
Steaks waren Klasse  . 

Freue mich auch schon auf die Fotos, hoffe die wird unser Nland 
Paparazzo die Tage uppen. Gibt es eigentlich sonst irgentein Bild-
oder Videomaterial von der CM, hab noch jemanden mit Helmcam 
gesehen...

ansonsten, man sieht sich am 25.05 

bis denne

Max


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (30. April 2012)

Hallo Ihr verrückten Extrem-Radler, 
war das Wochenende zumeist unterwegs. 
Ich versuche, heute abend noch ein paar Bilder hier abzulegen: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928 

Die Helmkamera war auch von mir. 
Doch bisher habe ich kaum Erfahrung damit. Daher habe ich die Kamera einem Mitradler aufgesetzt. Es besteht aber noch Optimierungsbedarf. Außerdem waren die 8 GByte nach der halben Tour voll ;-). Das nächste Mal sind wir sicher besser im Umgang damit und bis dahin kann ich vielleicht auch mein Video-Schnittprogramm bedienen ;-). 

Zur Teilnehmerzahl: 
kurz vor dem Start habe ich 95 Teilnehmer gezählt. Es dürften aber noch ein paar dazugekommen sein. Aber was ist eigentlich mit dem Hochrad von dieser Tour passiert? Nach kurzer Strecke war er schon nicht mehr gesehen. 

Lieben Gruß


Luggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imilian (30. April 2012)

Beim Hochrad hat sich leider die selbstgebastelte Kettenspann- und 
führungseinrichtung verabschiedet^^, der Kollege ist dann aufs Plüsch-
rad umgestiegen.

P.s. Klasse bilder


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (24. Mai 2012)

Und morgen ist es dann malwieder soweit !


----------



## Mysterion (26. Mai 2012)

Und schee wars mal wieder  
Ein hoch auf unsere nette "Rennleitung" das wir am Ende doch noch als (randalierende) Veranstaltung deklariert wurden XD

Hier mal nen paar Bilder... nächstes mal gibts noch bessere 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49530


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (26. Mai 2012)

Sind doch paar echt lustige Bilder dabei, aber was is da mit deiner Cam los? Manchmal is die Qualität echt komisch ) Naja das warten beginnt auf die Bilder vom Herrn Paparazzo ^^


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (28. Mai 2012)

Hi Mitradler, 
bin gerade im Schwarzwald. 
Die Bilder kommen heute und morgen nach und nach. 
Aufgrund der intensiven Betreuung bin ich mal wieder nicht so sehr zum Fotografieren gekommen. Das nächste Mal wieder. 

Falls jemand Zeit hat und sich mit Video-Bearbeitung auskennt - hierfür kann ich auch Gigabyte-weise Rohdaten bereitstellen ;-). 

Und für unsere begabten Fahrrad-Konstrukteure: 
Wir radeln ja öfters durch Gostenhof - da wäre ein mobiler Döner-Grill sicher der ganz große Renner. Vielleicht erschließen wir uns damit ganz neue Interessenten. 
Gerne übernehme ich die Finanzierung ;-). 

Bis zum nächsten Mal. 


Luggi


----------



## tigerenteyo (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass jemand ein Video geschnitten hat, mit Musik etc und bei Facebook gepostet hat. Falls derjenige es liest: Könntest du das auch bei Youtube hochladen für die Leute, die kein Facebook haben. 
Gruß


----------



## zuspät (29. Mai 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21314/h

nix youtube, hier


----------



## tigerenteyo (29. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (30. Mai 2012)

So, nun bin ich wieder in Franken. 
Und damit sind auch die Bilder online: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928 

Viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal. 


Luggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imilian (22. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

in einer Woche ist es wieder soweit, die Vorfreude ist wie immer groß .

Ganz nebenbei will ich darauf aufmerksam machen das die nächste CM eine
sogenannte "Kostüm-CM" wird, d.h. wer nicht verkleidet kommt ist doof .

bis denne

Max


----------



## zuspät (22. Juni 2012)

so siehts aus


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. Juni 2012)

Mal schaun ob ich teilnehmen kann oder immer noch krankgeschrieben sein werde.


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (23. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## der_erce (23. Juni 2012)

Imilian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in einer Woche ist es wieder soweit, die Vorfreude ist wie immer groß .
> 
> ...



Ich verkleide mich als Autofahrer!


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juni 2012)

Imilian schrieb:


> ...Ganz nebenbei will ich darauf aufmerksam machen das die nächste CM eine
> sogenannte "Kostüm-CM" wird, d.h. wer nicht verkleidet kommt ist doof .
> 
> bis denne
> ...



Schade, da ich heute Abend leider keine Zeit habe vorbei zu kommen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffe das es nicht die letzte Köstum-CM sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. Juni 2012)

Kann, wie befürchtet, auch nicht teilnehmen. Hoffe es werden viele verkleidete Teilnehmer dabei sein und entsprechend viele Bilder gepostet. Viel Spass euch und ärgeret die armen Autofahrer nicht so arg...


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, 
ein paar Bilder habe ich bereits abgelegt. 
Schaut mal hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928

Die nächsten Tage werden noch ein paar Bildchen folgen. 

Wer weiß, welche Presse gestern beim Start dabei war? 
Wir sollten die Presse auf dieses Forum verweisen. Bildmaterial für einen Pressebericht haben wir ja inzwischen genug ;-). 

Und dem Aspiranten mit dem "vermuteten Bänderriss": Alles Gute und prächtige Genesung, damit wir beim nächsten Mal wieder mit Dir rechnen können. 

Für alle Neuteilnehmer - hier noch die Links zu den "uralten" Bilder: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/66146

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/29151 

Übrigens, es war gestern einfach nur genial. 
Und das ohne "staatliche Begleitung". 

Gruß


Luggi


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (1. Juli 2012)

So, nun ist auch der Rest der Bilder online: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928 

Wahrscheinlich kann ich im Juli 2012 nicht teilnehmen. Urlaub. 

Man sieht sich dann im August wieder. 

Macht es gut. 

Bis demnächst, 


Luggi


----------



## Mysterion (3. Juli 2012)

Huhu, hab mal die Bilder zu nem Video gepackt... have fun

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/22074


War wieder echt super, auch wenns verdammt heiß war... hoffe wir sehn uns alle dann am 27. wieder


----------



## As_Wicked (13. Juli 2012)

Hat sonst noch jemand die Strecke beim letztem Mal genervt? Ich fand's richtig ätzend.
Wieso fahren wir eigentlich immer irgendwohin, wo man durch Fußgängerzonen, Fußgängerschleichwege, tote Wohnsiedlungen, verkehrsberuhigte Bereiche, Parkplätze oder Shopping Malls muss? Bei der CM geht es doch darum, das Fahrradfahrer auch als Verkehrsteilnehmer wahrgenommen werden. Idealerweise würde man sich doch dann Bereiche suchen, in denen auch tatsächlich Verkehr ist. Das ewige Rumstehen an der Tanke und dann immer die "Pause" auf dem Parkhaus finde ich auch total schwachsinnig. Wir sollten viel mehr fahren, Leute! Nur mal ein paar Beispiele: Fürther Straße, Ring, Altstadtring, Pirckheimersrtaße, Landgrabenstraße, Münchner Straße, Bayreuther Straße, Allersberger Straße, Frankenstraße. Da sollten wir fahren.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre trotzdem immer gerne mit. Bei Sonnenschein, Regen und Schnee. Es macht nur immer weniger Spaß. Wenn man sich auf der CM unterhalten will, geht das doch super auch im Fahren. Da muss man nicht ne Stunde lang rumstehen.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2012)

Diesen Freitag ist es wieder soweit. 

Wieder verkleidet?


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand die Strecke beim letztem Mal genervt? Ich fand's richtig ätzend.
> Wieso fahren wir eigentlich immer irgendwohin, wo man durch Fußgängerzonen, Fußgängerschleichwege, tote Wohnsiedlungen, verkehrsberuhigte Bereiche, Parkplätze oder Shopping Malls muss? Bei der CM geht es doch darum, das Fahrradfahrer auch als Verkehrsteilnehmer wahrgenommen werden. Idealerweise würde man sich doch dann Bereiche suchen, in denen auch tatsächlich Verkehr ist. Das ewige Rumstehen an der Tanke und dann immer die "Pause" auf dem Parkhaus finde ich auch total schwachsinnig. Wir sollten viel mehr fahren, Leute! Nur mal ein paar Beispiele: Fürther Straße, Ring, Altstadtring, Pirckheimersrtaße, Landgrabenstraße, Münchner Straße, Bayreuther Straße, Allersberger Straße, Frankenstraße. Da sollten wir fahren.
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre trotzdem immer gerne mit. Bei Sonnenschein, Regen und Schnee. Es macht nur immer weniger Spaß. Wenn man sich auf der CM unterhalten will, geht das doch super auch im Fahren. Da muss man nicht ne Stunde lang rumstehen.



Ich sehe das genauso und kann das nur bestätigen! Da sollte man sich ggf. mal nochmal überlegen was der Sinn dahinter ist!


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2012)

Fahrt vor und bestimmt die Route


----------



## As_Wicked (25. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Fahrt vor und bestimmt die Route


Ok, mach ich. Und ich bin gegen das Verkleiden. Wirkt für Außenstehende wie ein Faschingsumzug und ziemlich lächerlich. Eher so, als ob ein riesiger Junggesellenabschied Bier trinkend mit Fahrrädern durch die Stadt fährt. Das Ziel, ein positives Image für Radfahrer zu kreieren und ein besseres Miteinander im Straßenverkehr zu erreichen, wäre damit dann ja auch verfehlt. Allerdings sind es mittlerweile so viele, dass sich sowieso immer jemand daneben benimmt und man über dieses Forum lange nicht alle erreicht.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juli 2012)

Das positive Image für Radfahrer ist vorbei, sobald wir das Territorium der Autofahrer, die Straße, betreten.
Erst recht wenn du damit ihre schnellwohinkomm Stadtautobahnen blockierst. Da kannst du noch so viele alle-sind-glücklich-und-freundlich-zu-und-miteinander-Gefühle versprühen, in der Ego Welt der Autofahrer wirst da nicht auf Toleranz und Akzeptanz stoßen.

Von daher kann ich dabei auch ein Bierchen trinken und mich verkleiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## As_Wicked (25. Juli 2012)

Und genau diese Denkweise bringt uns nicht weiter. Autos sind keine Gegner und die Straße ist nicht ihr Territorium sondern ein gemeinsam genutzter Stadtraum. Sobald Du Dich dort aber verkleidest und bei der Fahrt Bier trinkst, bist Du als gleichberechtigter Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen und disqualifizierst Dich selbst. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand bei der CM Bier trinkt. Es passiert ja deswegen auch nichts. Gibt aber kein gutes Bild ab, wenn 200 Radfahrer mit ner Bierflasche in der Hand die Straße "blockieren". Von der Imageseite her gesehen wäre es da besser, gar keine CM zu machen.


----------



## zuspät (25. Juli 2012)

seh ich genauso. klar is es lustig verkleidet zu fahren oder mit wilden konstruktionen durch die stadt zu radeln. allerdings find ich so aktionen wie durch ne fussgänger passage fahren oder parkhäuser "besetzten" nicht so toll, den kreisverkehr sollt mer m.m. auch net zu lang blockieren, is ja alles iwie am sinn der cm vorbei gedacht...


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> .
> ..Wir sollten viel mehr fahren, Leute! Nur mal ein paar Beispiele: Fürther Straße, Ring, Altstadtring, Pirckheimersrtaße, Landgrabenstraße, Münchner Straße, Bayreuther Straße, Allersberger Straße, Frankenstraße. Da sollten wir fahren.
> ...





As_Wicked schrieb:


> Das Ziel, ein positives Image für Radfahrer zu kreieren und ein besseres Miteinander im Straßenverkehr zu erreichen



Wenn du mir erklären kannst wie diese beiden Sätze zusammen passen, bin ich auf deiner Seite 

Für mich geht es bei der CM um die Aufmerksamkeit die wir auf die Radfahrer lenken. Ob positiv oder negativ ist erstmal egal, wir zeigen damit das wir auch da sind und nicht Wenige Einzelne sind.


----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2012)

Bringt aber im Parkhaus oben auf dem Sonnendeck nichts, genauso wie das gefühlte 200x rotieren im KReisverkehr. Die Sinnhaftigkeit ist meiner Meinung nach gleich 0!

Die Hochfrequentiertenbereiche der Stadt wie schon oben angesprochen klingt jedenfalls sinnvoller als im Kreisverkehr den Hass der Leute auf sich ziehen.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus Wiki (natürlich nciht repräsentativ) :



> Critical mass (Kritische Masse) ist eine international verwendete Aktionsform, bei der sich mehrere nicht motorisierte Verkehrsteilnehmer scheinbar zufällig und unorganisiert treffen, um mit gemeinsamen und unhierarchischen Protestfahrten durch Innenstädte mit ihrer bloßen Menge und ihrem konzentrierten Auftreten auf ihre Belange und Rechte gegenüber dem motorisierten Individualverkehr aufmerksam zu machen.



Was sind denn die Belange und Rechte auf die wir aufmerksam machen wollen, wenn wir im Kreisverkehr die Leute behindern oder ein Parkhaus besetzen?

Nur mal so zum nachdenken.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Juli 2012)

Die Aufmerksamkeit beim Kreisverkehr wird die größte überhaupt sein. Von daher finde ich das richtig gut! Das wir nicht durch die Fussgängerzone und/oder Einkaufspassagen fahren sollten ist völlig richtig, finde ich auch idiotisch!

Das Parkhaus ist ein angenehmer Zwischenstopp für ein kurzes Gespräch und Bier. Danach kann es gerne wieder auf viel befahrene Straßen gehen


----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2012)

Tja, wie man sieht teilt man nicht immer die gleiche Meinung.


----------



## rebirth (26. Juli 2012)

ab auf die autobahn! das kommt dann sogar in den medien


----------



## As_Wicked (26. Juli 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir erklären kannst wie diese beiden Sätze zusammen passen, bin ich auf deiner Seite
> 
> Für mich geht es bei der CM um die Aufmerksamkeit die wir auf die Radfahrer lenken. Ob positiv oder negativ ist erstmal egal, wir zeigen damit das wir auch da sind und nicht Wenige Einzelne sind.



Ich wüßte nicht, weshalb sich das widersprechen soll? Wenn es Dir nur um Aufmerksamkeit geht, stell Dich doch nackt mit Deinem Fahrrad auf den Plärrer! Oder befolge den Rat von rebirth! Meiner Meinung nach hat die CM den Sinn, den Autofahrern und Fußgängern dieser Stadt zu zeigen, dass auch Radfahrer den Straßenraum benutzen, und dass das nicht nur eine Hand voll sind. Und ganz essentiell dabei ist, dass sie merken, dass die vielen Radfahrer die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht nerven oder gefährden wollen, sondern einfach nur sicher von A nach B kommen wollen und dabei von Ihrem Recht gebrauch machen, die Straßen zu benutzen. Nur so kann man darauf hoffen, dass Autofahrer und Fußgänger in Zukunft mehr auf ihre Umgebung achten. Wenn mir als Autofahrer oder zu Fuß ein Typ mit Wikingerhelm und Bierflasche im Flaschenhalter auf dem Fahrrad entgegen kommt, denke ich mir nicht, "oh, dass ist aber bestimmt ein netter Fahrradfahrer, der nur auch den öffentlichen Raum mitbenutzen will und mich dabei nicht gefährdet" sondern "Mann, was ist das denn für ein besoffener Volldepp?!? Der fährt mich bestimmt gleich um. Scheiß Fahrradfahrer!" Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor wie das bei 200 von denen erst ist. Ob man positiv oder negativ Aufmerksamkeit erregt, ist nämlich absolut nicht egal. Dass es Fahrradfahrer gibt, haben die meisten Leute schon mitgekriegt. Nur denken sie eben auch, dass die sich sowieso nie an Verkehrsregeln halten und Rowdies sind, sie 2 cm an einem vorbei fahren oder bei rot über die Kreuzung schießen, so dass alle bremsen müssen. Es geht darum, zu zeigen, dass das nicht so ist. Und selbst wenn man allein aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl die Straße zwangsläufig blockiert und dadurch Autofahrer nervt, heißt das nicht, dass man auch noch das Rowdyklischee bedienen muss. Dann bewirkt man vielleicht beim einen oder anderen, dass er sich vor dem Rechtsabbiegen mal umschaut. Alles andere führt nur dazu, dass Autofahrer schon aggressiv werden, wenn sie einen Radfahrer nur sehen und möglichst weit rechts rüber ziehen, dass der ja nicht vorbei kommt.


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich habe es bereits von beiden Seiten erleben dürfen, als Mitfahrer mit dem Bike sowie als Autofahrer (mit den Bikes am Dach).  
Ich weiss nicht ob es so gut ist auf den stark frequentierten Strassen Freitags zu fahren. Zu dem normalen Feierabendverkehr kommen noch die Einkaufsbummler dazu.
Denke wir ziehen damit nur Unverständis und Ärger auf uns.

Davon abgesehn ist es auch Gefährlich, wer will schon in der Masse stürzen weil er einem Auto ausweichen muss, ich selbst fahr auch in der Stadt mit Klicks und da setzt man mal nicht eben so einen Fuss ab.

Soll nicht heissen das wir alle grossen Strassen meiden müssen, aber es müssen ja nicht die Strassen sein wo am Freitag der meiste Verkehr ist. 
Der Mix macht es 

Auf eine Friedliches Miteinanderradeln heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## As_Wicked (27. Juli 2012)

Den Autos ausweichen muss man nur, wenn man "ungesittet" fährt. Wenn alle schön geradeaus fahren und nicht ständig kreuz und quer und zurück und vor, fällt auch niemand um. Habe ich bisher übrigens auch noch nie erlebt. Ich fahre auch immer mit Klickies und das ist absolut kein Problem. Vielleicht übst Du einfach nochmal ein Bisschen auf dem Parkplatz...


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Juli 2012)

Oder einer ne Flasche verliert und ne Vollbremsung macht und der mit Klicks hinten auffährt. Ich hoffe es ist nichts passiert... 
Ansonsten wie immer einfach nur schön!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. Juli 2012)

Dachte es war eine Kamera die da verloren wurde. Ansonsten war es doch heute wieder ganz ok. Insgesamt ca. 13 Km gefahren und keine Einkaufspassagen oder ähnliches dabei. Nur haben die Jungs und Mädels von der Rennleitung den Verkehr heute mehr behindert als wir es je hätten tun können.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juli 2012)

Da sagst allerdings was!

War eine schöne CM. Bis zum nächsten letzten Freitag


----------



## As_Wicked (27. Juli 2012)

War wieder der gleiche Mist wie beim letzten Mal.  Ging übrigens nicht nur mir so, sondern vielen anderen "Stammgästen" auch. Ich habe auch ein paar Neue mitgebracht und die fanden es nicht besonders gut. Glaube nicht, dass die wieder mitfahren werden. Einer macht gerade ein Praktikum hier und ist aus Athen. Er meinte, dort fahren sie "in der Stadt". Das sagt wohl alles. Wenn man durchs Villenviertel von Zabo fährt um dort am Kreisverkehr einen Liniebus und drei Servicewagen der Rennleitung zu blockieren hat das mit CM nichts mehr zu tun. Für ne lockere Radtour mit Plausch und anschließender Abkühlung kann man viel schöner in die Fränkische rausfahren und sich nach dem Biergarten in einen Fluss schmeißen. Da muss man sich dann auch nicht mit diesen elenden Autofahrern rumärgern...
Vorausfahren bringt nichts, wenn der Andreas (jeder kennt ihn) nach Zabo will. Alle neuen denken, er veranstaltet die CM und ihm gefällt's anscheinend, als Führer des Erlebnisausflugs mit "Highlightstationen für Groß und Klein" gesehen zu werden. Da kommt man nicht dagegen an. Beratungsresistent ist er auch.

Ich bin dafür die CM auf Stadtteile innerhalb des Rings zu begrenzen und die Fußgängerzonen wegzulassen. Und vor allem, das mal beim nächsten Mal vor Abfahrt zu diskutieren. PA hätten wir ja dafür.

Aber Daumen hoch für den Kühlschrank und das hochstrampeln aufs Parkdeck!


----------



## Imilian (28. Juli 2012)

Moin, 

gleich mal vorneweg, ich fands großartig  *punkt*

Es ist nicht zu übersehen das die CM ein wenig gewachsen ist, damit einher
geht jedoch auch das wir mehr gegenseitig auf uns aufpassen müssen, 
d.h. wie schon gesagt nicht qreuz und quer fahren, keine Vollbremsungen 
mitten in der Gruppe... solche Aktionen sind bei der Enge die teilweise 
herrscht einfach nur doof . 

Zur Route... gegen den kleinen Stop auf dem Parkhaus ist meiner Meinung nach
nichts einzuwenden, spreche mich jedoch auch dafür aus das ganze mehr
in die (Innen)Stadt zu verlegen, der Zabokreisverkehr ist zwar ganz 
lustig, aber verliert das ganze nicht auch irgentwann seinen Reiz bei 
zwei Kreisverkehren pro CM...? 

Wie auch immer, mit dem Lastenrad ist es für mich eher schwierig an der
Routenplanung mitzuwirken, und ja, Zabo ist eigentlich sinnfrei, da die 
Straßen so gut wie "Tot" sind, da können wir auch wieder zum Flughafen
raus fahren .

Trotz "allem" , eine wirklich geile CM, freue mich schon jetzt wieder 
aufs nächste mal, wenn das Wetter entsprechend ausfällt werden wir 
natürlich auch wieder mit dem Kühlschrank zugegen sein.

Abschlussgedanken meinerseits:

Respekt an den Gipsfussfahrer .
Der Brunnen war wieder ein exzellenter Stop .
Weniger Kritisieren, mehr Fahrradfahren .

bis dann 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Juli 2012)

Also so eng muss man das, glaube ich, nicht sehen. Kreisverkehre zu fahren war so ziemlich von Anfang an dabei und ist bereits Kult. Der Kreisverkehr in Zabo ist wegen der Busslinien wirklich nicht ideal, aber leider haben wir ja nicht allzuviel Auswahl. Es wäre da noch am Flughafen einer, aber der ist zu weit ausserhalb und weg vom Schuss. Der an der Sparkasse am Schluss ist halt bei so vielen Fahrern fast schon zu klein.
Fussgängerzonen, Einkaufspassagen und ähnliches müssen wirklich nicht sein. Mit Fussgängern haben wir ja auf der Strasse kaum Probleme (nur auf Radwegen abseits der Strasse).
Zum Thema Rennleitung: Die haben wir sicher nicht blockiert, sondern diese eher die anderen Autofahrer (waren ja ständig auf der Gegenfahrbahn unterwegs).


----------



## As_Wicked (28. Juli 2012)

Ist Euch nicht aufgefallen, dass bei den Kreisverkehren ein großer Teil nur am Rand gestanden hat und gewartet hat, bis es vorbei war? Wie auch immer, hab nichts gegen Kreisverkehre, nur dagegen deshalb aufs Land zu fahren und dabei auch noch öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zu sabotieren. Übrigens ist auch der Plärrer ein Kreisverkehr. Bei so vielen Teilnehmern könnte man den mal versuchen ein paar Runden rund zu machen.
Diese Eventstationen sind ja in Teilen ganz witzig und machen das ganze abwechslungsreicher, sollten aber nicht der Hauptteil der CM sein, so dass man nur von einem zum nächsten fährt. Egal wo sie sind und durch wieviele Wohngebiete und Fußgängerpassagen man wie weit vorher durch muss. Vor allem für Leute die zum ersten Mal dabei sind oder nicht so häufig  mitfahren sind das ja immer die erinnerungswürdigen Teile. Trotzdem ist der Teil auf der Straße zwischen solchen Punkten gesellschaftspolitisch gesehen und im Sinne der CM der wichtigere.
Mein Vorschlag steht. Ich erarbeite gern eine urbane Route für's nächste Mal. So 15-20 km?
Zum Thema Rennleitung: Es ist rein gar nichts dagegen einzuwenden, die zu blockieren, wenn es dazu kommen sollte. Das ist sogar begrüßenswert.   Es spricht aber auch gar nichts dagegen, in Straßen abzubiegen, die sie für uns nicht vorgesehen haben. Mir kam das gestern so vor, als hätten sie großen Anteil an der Routenplanung gehabt. Sowas darf nicht sein. Am Ende lotsen sie uns sowieso nur wieder dort hin, wo wir am allerwenigsten stören und dann schnell wieder zurück zum Opernhaus. Das mit dem blockieren am Kreisverkehr hatte ich nur geschrieben um darauf hinzuweisen, dass außer uns, den Grünen und zwei Bussen der VAG in der Zaboer Einöde kein Mensch war.


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

Stell doch mal ganz grob deine routenvorschläge ein.


----------



## As_Wicked (28. Juli 2012)

So ganz spontan z.B. Opernhaus, Bahnhof, Kreisverkehr, Heilig-Geist-Spital, Rathaus, Laufer Tor, Rathenauplatz, Rennweg, Pirckheimer Straße, Bucherstraße, Westring, Fürther Straße, Plärrer, Steinbühler Tunnel, Landgrabenstraße/ Wölckernstraße, Pillenreuther Straße, Frankenstraße, Münchner Straße, Regensburger Straße, meinetwegen das blöde Parkhaus, Wöhrder Talübergang, Bauvereinstraße, Sulzbacher Straße, Maxtorgraben, Altstadtring, Plärrer, Opernhaus. Keine Ahnung wie lang das jetzt ist. Ich checks mal mit Google Earth und die letzte Schleife um die Altstadt kann man ja zur Not streichen.


----------



## As_Wicked (28. Juli 2012)

Ohne die letzte Schleife über die Sulzbacher und den Altstadtring komme ich auf genau 20 km. Also wenn man nach dem Parkhaus direkt zum Opernhaus fährt. Da können sich dann auch die, die keinen Bock auf Parkhaus und rumstehen haben, abseilen und lieber noch ein Bisschen fahren. Weniger rumstehen, mehr fahren! Mit sind's 23,3 km. Finde ich auch noch ok. Das strengt ja nicht an, wenn man so gemütlich fährt.


----------



## der_erce (28. Juli 2012)

Klingt doch mal nach ner soliden Route. Mal was anderes? Haben gestern die Grünen uns in die Route von der Sulzbacher weg gedrängt? Oder war das von "uns gewollt" ?


----------



## As_Wicked (28. Juli 2012)

Von mir jedenfalls nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das war vom Andreas so gewollt. Weiter geradeaus gäb's ja aber auch nichts. Vielleicht an der Bismarckstraße nach Norden und über die Bayreuther vom Nord-Ost-Bahnhof zurück? Von Zabo aus haben sie aber den Weg reinwärts bestimmt. Mann hätte schön auch links auf den Ring fahren können und dann über die Münchner-Regensburger rein. Da haben sie aber die Straße zu gemacht, dass man durch Gleishamer musste. Wollten aber vielleicht auch manche so fahren, keine Ahnung.


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal mit dem vorrausfahrern reden!? 
Der rest wird/sollte ja hinterherfahren, oder?


----------



## As_Wicked (28. Juli 2012)

Alles schon versucht. Wie gesagt, beratungsresistent. Hab mit ihm vorher und wärend der Fahrt gesprochen. Da kommt immer nur, "finde ich nicht". Bei Euch musste ich mir ja auch schon die Finger Wund schreiben, um Euch zu überzeugen. Und wenn der Tourguide ne große Klappe hat, kann man da schlecht gegenhalten, wenn man nicht so ein Geltungsbedürfnis hat.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Bei den Spektakelhighlights der CM läuft man immer Gefahr, dass darüber berichtet wird und am Ende steht in der Zeitung nicht:

_"Es war wieder soweit. Jeden letzten Freitag in Monat treffen sich Fahrradbegeisterte jeden Alters um 18.00 Uhr am Opernplatz um gemeinsam durch die Straßen zu radeln und für mehr Rücksicht auf Fahrradfahrer im Straßenverkehr zu demonstrieren. Gestern haben sich sage und schreibe 200 von ihnen eingefunden. Sie wurden dabei von Streifenwagen der Polizei eskortiert, die dafür sorgten, dass es nicht zu Unfällen mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern kam und der Verkehr weiterhin ungestört fließen konnte."_

Also eine durchweg positive Meldung, die vielleicht auch noch Werbung für uns macht und zeigt, dass alles safe abläuft und sogar die Staatsmacht damit d'accord ist.

Sondern da könnte stehen:

_"Gestern fielen ca. 200 Radfahrer über die temporäre Brunneninstalation auf dem Klarissenplatz her. Eine willkommene Erfrischung in diesen heißen Sommertagen. Bla bla..."
_ 
Ist natürlich alles nur Spekulation. Nur ein Gedanke.


----------



## Stressi25 (28. Juli 2012)

Tolle Route, über die Pirckheimer sollten drüber nachgedacht werden. 
Sind doch immerhin ein paar Bikes mit schmallen Reifen dabei die in der Masse sich schwer tun nicht in die Gleise zu geraten.
Dann gab es gestern paar Leute die ins Treppenhaus gepinkelt haben im Parkhaus. 
Das ist einfach nur ekelig! Vll sollte man sowas mal vor Abfahrt ansprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## As_Wicked (28. Juli 2012)

Guter Punkt. Gleise gibt es auf der Landgrabenstraße auch und da sind wir ja auch schon oft gefahren. War bisher nie ein Problem, weil da alle viel mehr aufpassen und keinen Quatsch machen.
Das mit dem Treppenhaus ist nätürlich unter aller Kanone, aber bei so vielen Teilnehmern gibt es immer ein paar, die sich daneben benehmen. Da wird man kaum was dagegen machen können. Vielleicht gibt es ja zusätzlich zum Kühlschrankrad auch mal ein Campingklobike?


----------



## der_erce (28. Juli 2012)

In der Sulzbacher gibst auch Gleise, und bei einem der Mitfahrer musste ich oft genug darüber nachdenken ob es IHM überhaupt klar war, wenn er mit seinem Asphaltbeleidiger in die Rinne rutscht, was dann los wäre...


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (28. Juli 2012)

Insgesamt hats mir ganz gut gefallen, aber das mit den Kreisverkehren muss nicht sein...btw wo und wann gibts das/die Video/s zu sehen?


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

also gibt es EINEN "veranstalter"? Was spricht denn dagegen das die leute jemand anders hinterherfahren?


----------



## As_Wicked (28. Juli 2012)

Der "Veranstalter" der lauter "Da lang!" schreit als ich "Dort lang!" schreien will. Man will sich ja wegen sowas nicht streiten. Aber wenn Du das nächste Mal mit "Dort lang!" schreist, hilft's vielleicht.


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2012)

vielleicht sollten einfach 10-15 leute die sich kennen vorrausfahren.. dann kanner schreien wasser will


----------



## zuspät (28. Juli 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/46540098"]Critical Mass 27.7.12 Parkhaus Chill on Vimeo[/ame]

bringt die stimmung gut rüber find ich


----------



## shutupandride (29. Juli 2012)

oh gott, das ist ja mittlerweile alles hoch durchorganisiert.
bierkutsche, feste, jedes mal zu befahrende "highlights", öffentliches begleitpersonal, das einem den "richtigen weg" zeigt.
hört sich irgendwie richtig öde an, sorry.
und der missionarische gedanke der fahrraddemo:
woran soll das aus dem tross heraus erkennbar sein, dass es um irgendeinen "höheren" zweck geht?! ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendein passant, autofahrer, ... erkennen kann (außer er weiß es schon vorher, dass sich am letzten fr um 18.00h in größeren städten irgendwelche spinner zu so einer fahrt treffen).
egal, mir ging der spaß (und darum ging es mir vor allem, wenn nicht sogar ausschließlich) ab dann verloren, als das begleitpersonal irgendwelche anweisungen gab ("an der roten ampel alle anhalten") und sich alle teilnehmer auch noch daran gehalten haben, 
dann wurd´s lächerlich und nicht mehr teilnehmenswert.
schade eigentlich.


----------



## morboo (29. Juli 2012)

geht mir ähnlich.
Gibt es nun genauere Vorschriften oder Verhaltensregeln?
Helmpflicht, kein Bierchen beim Fahren, Musik könnte evtl. auch jmd. stören und StVg regelkonforme Bikes um sich nicht des Rowdytums schuldig zu machen?
Bislang treffen sich hier Alltags-Radfahrer, Radsportler, die Bunten, Sympatisanten um auf Ihre Rechte und Belange aufm... das soll schön und spassig(!) sein und wiederspricht dem Sinn einer CM nicht. Falls jemand unangenehm auffällt, kann/sollte man dies demjenigen direkt mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Juli 2012)

Das es inzwischen ein paar "Highlights" gibt, die immer wieder angefahren werden, stimmt schon. Jedoch hat die Rennleitung die Route am Freitag nicht bestimmt, zumindest nicht direkt. An roten Ampeln wurde auch nicht gehalten wenn die ersten bereits drüber waren. Im Moment werden halt auch die verschiedensten Eigenbauten gefahren (Grill, diesesmal noch ein Kühlschrank, die Musikanlage ja schon länger). Was ist daran verkehrt? Wir sollten nur mehr dort fahren, wo wir auch als (Strassen-Verkehr wahrgenommen werden: innerhalb des Stadtgürtels bleiben. Wobei einige Abstecher in ruhigere Bereiche durchaus gemacht wurden um etwas mit der Rennleitung zu spielen (die übrigens auch nicht so aktiv eingewirkt hat wie bei einigen älteren CM).


----------



## As_Wicked (1. August 2012)

Die von der Rennleitung lachen sich doch ins Fäustchen, wenn wir aus den innestadtnahen Bereichen raus bleiben. Sie waren nicht so offensiv wie bei anderen CMs, aber haben definitiv aktiv die Route mitbestimmt. Soweit ich weiß, war von Zabo aus der Ring und die Münchner Straße geplant, bis sich die grünen quer in die Kreuzung gestellt haben und alle (aus Angst, festgenommen zu werden oder was auch immer) geradeaus nach Gleishammer gefahren sind. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die uns die Route vorgeben.

Im Moment ist es so, dass nur die Highlights angefahren werden. Die CM drumrum ist völlig nebensächlich. Man will ja den lieben Kleinen was bieten... Als ob Radfahren keinen Spaß machen würde.

Mein Routenvorschlag steht oben. Ich fahre das nächste Mal voraus und wenn sich genug anschließen haben wir vielleicht alle wieder ein schöne CM, von der Nürnberg auch was mitbekommt. Und für alle, die die Highlights unbedingt haben wollen, da kommen wir auch vorbei.


----------



## ventizm (1. August 2012)

klingt vernünftig. lasst euch nicht von der rennleitung, wie ihr die so schön nennt, ´ne route vorgeb und schon gleich gar nicht von irgendwelchen pseudoführern, die offensichtlich entgegen den wünschen der teilnehmer handeln. wie schon einer gesagt hat. fahren 15 leute vorne weg, dann kann er brüllen was er will.


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Die von der Rennleitung lachen sich doch ins Fäustchen, wenn wir aus den innestadtnahen Bereichen raus bleiben. Sie waren nicht so offensiv wie bei anderen CMs, aber haben definitiv aktiv die Route mitbestimmt. Soweit ich weiß, war von Zabo aus der Ring und die Münchner Straße geplant, bis sich die grünen quer in die Kreuzung gestellt haben und alle (aus Angst, festgenommen zu werden oder was auch immer) geradeaus nach Gleishammer gefahren sind. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die uns die Route vorgeben.
> 
> Im Moment ist es so, dass nur die Highlights angefahren werden. Die CM drumrum ist völlig nebensächlich. Man will ja den lieben Kleinen was bieten... Als ob Radfahren keinen Spaß machen würde.
> 
> Mein Routenvorschlag steht oben. Ich fahre das nächste Mal voraus und wenn sich genug anschließen haben wir vielleicht alle wieder ein schöne CM, von der Nürnberg auch was mitbekommt. Und für alle, die die Highlights unbedingt haben wollen, da kommen wir auch vorbei.



Wenn wir dich ausmachen können, werden wir auch unterstützen können. Wäre ein Handout über Route, Ideologie, Verhaltensregeln, Rechte und Pflichten usw mal ein weiteres Brainstorming wert? Nur mal so als Denkanstoss in die Runde?


----------



## Milan0 (1. August 2012)

Eine vorgegebene Route wäre dann aber nahe an einer "geplanten" Veranstaltung und damit nicht mehr "zufällig" 



> Wenn wir dich ausmachen können, werden wir auch unterstützen können



+1


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Na ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass man sich bei den vorhergegangenen CM´s auch im Vorfeld Gedanken zu Routen gemacht hat, vielleicht nich öffentlich, aber komplett planlos waren die sicher auch nicht  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## As_Wicked (3. August 2012)

Eine geplante Veranstaltung ist es nur, wenn es einen Veranstalter gibt. Die CM ist nur eine Versammlung. Und dass man sich über eine Route einig werden muss ist ja auch klar. Es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass alle zufällig genau die gleiche Route abfahren.

Die Gedanken zur Route haben sich wohl darauf beschränkt, dass unser Anführer die gleichen Highlights und im Großen und Ganzen die selbe Route wie auch die letzten Male abfahren wollte und sich überlegt hat, wie man dabei mit so wenig Verkehr wie möglich in Berührung kommt.
Ihr erkennt mich an einem meiner Räder. Weiß noch nciht, mit welchem ich fahren werde: http://www.pedalroom.com/member/Weezerwise

VIELEN DANK SCHON MAL FÜR DIE ANGEKÜNDIGTE UNTERSTÜTZUNG!
http://www.pedalroom.com/member/Weezerwise


----------



## der_erce (3. August 2012)

Das Kocmo is mal Porno!


----------



## As_Wicked (3. August 2012)

Danke, mittlerweile ist auch eine passende Titangabel dran. Das bin ich aber schon bei einigen CMs gefahren. Ich glaube das nächste mal darf das BMX mal wieder raus.


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2012)

Wieso finde ich den Thread nur durch Suchfunktion? Gibts Bilder vom letzen CM? Ich fand diesmal die Streckenführung ganz ok. Innenstadt war mutig, zumal es bei gutem Wetter sicher in die Hose gegangen wäre.


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (3. September 2012)

Geht mir genauso Ich find den Thread auch nur über die Sufu. Bilder wurden bestimmt gemacht vom NlandPaparazzo, den hab ich gesehen  Ich war zwar diesesmal nicht dabei, aber stand genau auf dem Hauptmarkt als ihr mich umfahren habt


----------



## As_Wicked (3. September 2012)

Im Vergleich zu den letzten Malen deutlich besser. Innenstadt fand ich blöd. Das muss nicht sein. Nur weil wir nach 18.00 uhr da durch dürfen, müssen wir ja nicht.


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2012)

Grad mal was gekuckt, weil es beim letzten mal ein paar "Problemchen" gab.

aus Wikipedia "Mehr als 15 Radfahrer, die eine erkennbar zusammengehörige Gruppe bilden, können nach § 27 StVO einen geschlossenen Verband bilden. Dieser Verband gilt wie ein einzelnes Fahrzeug, kann z. B. in einem Zug über eine Kreuzung mit Ampel fahren, auch wenn die Ampel zwischenzeitlich auf Rot umschaltet. Dies wurde durch ein Urteil des Landgerichts Verden 1989 bestätigt. [3]"

Auch ganz nett die Verhaltensregeln usw.

http://th-h.de/blog/archives/1588-Geschlossene-Verbaende-im-Strassenverkehr.html

und hier offiziell :

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvo/__27.html


----------



## As_Wicked (3. September 2012)

Das mit den Ampeln gilt aber nur, wenn man den Konvoi auch entsprechend kennzeichnet, und soweit ich weiß, auch vorher anmeldet.


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2012)

Auf die Schnelle find ich nix und der Gesetzestext sagt nix dazu. Sicherlich irgendwo anders versteckt. Schön aber auch mal hier von CM-Hamburg ein paar Hinweise. 

http://www.criticalmass-hamburg.de/verkehrsregeln/

Edit: Die Kennzeichnung gilt nur für motorisierte Verkehrsteilnehmer, nicht für Radfahrer. Das einzige was irritierend ist, dass man als Radverband dann eigentlich nur zu zweit nebeneinander fahren darf, und nicht im chaotischen Pulk, wie wir es machen. Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich will mich hier nur mit anderen interessierten schlau machen, was wir dürfen, was wir müssen, und was wir nicht müssen und nicht dürfen. Soll keine disserei sein!


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2012)

Gibt es hier eigentlich keine Neuigkeiten mehr?

Ich konnte leider die letzten CMs nicht mitfahren und bin bei der nächsten auch schon wieder verhindert, aber Bilder und Storys über die CM würden mich schon noch sehr interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (16. November 2012)

Schon länger nix mehr los hier.


----------



## As_Wicked (16. November 2012)

Die elitäre Facebookgruppe scheint dem IBC den Rang abgelaufen zu haben... Bin da aber auch nicht drin.


----------



## peter_lustig22 (20. November 2012)

Ist am 30.11.12 wieder was los?
Bin a ohne FB


----------



## peter_lustig22 (20. November 2012)

Ist am 30.11.12 wieder was los?
Bin a ohne FB


----------



## Imilian (20. November 2012)

Moin, 

Logo ist was los, es ist immer was los , würde Facebook übrigens in diesem Zusammenhang
als äusserst praktisch bezeichnen, haben imho doch ordentlich zulauf bekommen die letzten Monate 
und ich wage zu behaupten das die Facebook Gruppe einen Teil dazu beigetragen hat. 

Bis zum 30ten

Max


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (20. November 2012)

Wie kommt man denn in die Facebook-Gruppe?


----------



## Dorsdn (21. November 2012)

Diemo.Nbg schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn in die Facebook-Gruppe?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ist die Antwort geheim oder schwer?


----------



## peter_lustig22 (21. November 2012)

Wann ist dort Treffpunkt?


----------



## Diemo.Nbg (21. November 2012)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ist die Antwort geheim oder schwer?



Hab schon nachgeforscht im Fratzenbuch und bisher nix gefunden 
 @_peter_lustig22_ Immer den letzten Freitag ab 18 Uhr is treffen am Opernhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (21. November 2012)

äh einfach beitreten und einer der admins lässt euch rein


----------



## Dorsdn (21. November 2012)

zuspät schrieb:


> äh einfach beitreten und einer der admins lässt euch rein



Hat geklappt - Danke.


----------



## Cevin89 (24. November 2012)

Wie heißt na die Facebookgruppe?


----------



## der_erce (24. November 2012)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Wie heißt na die Facebookgruppe?



Die Nürnberger Critical Mass Gruppe heißt Hans.


----------



## Cevin89 (25. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Nürnberger Critical Mass Gruppe heißt Hans.



Danke für diesen sehr hilfreichen Beitrag


----------



## der_erce (25. November 2012)

Bei den wirklich hilfsbedürftigen Fragen helf ich gern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cevin89 (25. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei den wirklich hilfsbedürftigen Fragen helf ich gern...


----------



## Stressi25 (30. November 2012)

Heute bei jedem Wetter auch wenn es Schnee hat? Christkindlmarkt wird übrigens auch heute eröffnet


----------



## As_Wicked (30. November 2012)

Immer bei jedem Wetter! Und nicht vergessen. Mindestens 14 Personen ergeben eine kritische Masse.

Ich nutze Facebook nicht und kenne die Gruppenseite demzufolge auch nicht. Wird da auch mal irgendwo gut sichtbar dargestellt, worum es bei der CM eigentlich geht? Oder steht da mehr sowas wie "Jeden letzten Freitag im Monat treffen sich Fahrradfahrer um 18.00 Uhr vor dem Opernhaus, um zu einer gemeinsamen Sauftour durch Nürnberg aufzubrechen". So kam mir nämlich der Zulauf die letzten Monate vor... Kann mal jemand einen Screenshot posten?


----------



## Stressi25 (30. November 2012)

*puh* da ich vom iPhone aus schreibe nach ich es kurz.  Die Gruppe besteht aus 20 Teilnehmern und die letzte Angezeigte Veranstaltung ist vom 24.Juni, der letzte Eintrag ist vom 23.Juni . Würde die Seite eher als Tot bezeichnen. Finde man sollte diese Gruppe bei Facebook aktiv halten da man doch mehr erreicht. Darstellung was die CM ist fehlt leider. 
Will aber es jetzt nicht schlecht machen. Eine gute Idee das die Gruppe eröffnet wurde, nur muss man jetzt es überarbeiten und dranbleiben. 
Denke nicht das der Zulauf der Sauflustigen von dieser Seite/Gruppe kommt.
Ich selbst wurde damals Nähe Plärrer von einem Biker mit Bierpulle drauf angesprochen. Und Nein ich trinke nicht beim Biken  stürzen angetrunken mit Klicks macht aua!


----------



## der_erce (30. November 2012)

Ich glaube es gibt da ne andere Gruppe mit Ã¼ber 400 Mitgliedern. Die ist recht aktiv und dort wird viel gepostet. Aktueller Screenshot. In der Info keine Spur von Regeln. Irgendwo kann man ne PDF dort downloaden und dort steht das hier drin:



> !!Verhaltensregeln bei jeder Critical Mass!!
> 1. Die Gruppe fÃ¤hrt auf EINER Spur.
> 2. Die Gruppe bleibt kompakt und beisammen um durch den motorisierten Verkehr nicht
> zerrissen zu werden.
> ...



WeiÃ nicht wie akurat das ist und wie oft sich die Leute diese PDF runterladen. Meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler, der leicht zu korrigieren ist.





Edit: Oh und es geht wohl auch auf den Chriskindlsmarkt.... WeiÃ nicht ob das so toll ist.


----------



## shutupandride (30. November 2012)

bei der eröffnung des grinzkistlasmarkz mit gefühlten 8mrd teilnehmern mit der cm vorbeizuschauen ist so deppert, dass es schon wieder cool ist


----------



## ventizm (30. November 2012)

fjeden


----------



## Stressi25 (30. November 2012)

./sign für *maldranvorbeifahren* natürlich die frage wie weit abgesperrt ist aber da wo die Taxis stehen sollten man fahren können.


----------



## As_Wicked (30. November 2012)

Eine Viertelseite weiter oben steht worum es geht und Ihr findet, es sei  eine gute Idee, auf den Christkindlesmarkt zu fahren. Gibt es da nicht  so einen Smiley, der sich die Hand gegen die Stirn schlägt?

Danke Erce. Sowas habe ich erwartet. Und ich glaube schon, dass die FB-Gruppe Einfluss aufs Publikum hat und ihren Teil dazu beiträgt, dass das ganze mehr Spazierfahrt als Demo ist. Wozu braucht es denn überhaupt so eine Seite? Alles was da drin stehen muss, ist der Zeitpunkt und Ort und worum es geht. Worum es geht, steht ja schon mal nicht da und wann und wo weiß sowieso jeder, der Mitglied ist. Es wäre viel wichtiger, diejenigen auch ideologisch zu erreichen, die nur beiläufig von der CM erfahren haben und mal mitfahren wollen.

Ich denke immer noch, dass es sinnvoll wäre, an der Oper vor dem Losfahren nochmal über die PA, die ja sowieso immer dabei ist, die paar Regeln oben durchzusagen.


----------



## peter_lustig22 (30. November 2012)

Wird doch gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (30. November 2012)

Ich denke dass da viel Schaulaufen (fahren) dabei ist. Ideologisch ist da nicht viel, zumindest macht es den Eindruck.


----------



## peter_lustig22 (1. Dezember 2012)

War trotzdem geil. Danke für Musik und den ca 100Leut


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Dezember 2012)

Jup, war Klasse. Schade die Pause zum Glühweintrinken am Christkindlmarkt die Gruppe zerrissen hat. 
Witzig war der Versuch vom Partybus im Kreisverkehr.
Ich wurde übrigens am Christkindlmarkt und auch unterwegs an Ampeln oft gefragt was wir da machen. 
Vielleicht sollte man mal über Aufklärung Flyer nachdenken !??


----------



## peter_lustig22 (1. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre mal ein guter Vorschlag. Aber wer nimmt es in die Hand und wer finanziert es?


----------



## der_erce (1. Dezember 2012)

Wer hat die Aufkleber gemacht?


----------



## sabo.andreas (1. Dezember 2012)

Da die CM keinen Verantwortlichen oder Organisator hat, kann doch jeder selbst was drucken. Kleine Visitenkarten find ich ganz nett, die kann man sich an den Kühlschrank clippsen oder in die Geldbörse stecken oder gleich wegschmeißen, der Müll ist dann nicht so groß


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Dezember 2012)

Visitenkarte sind ne tolle IdeeI. ch kenn paar Drucker und Grafiker  
Bitte um Vorschläge was drauf soll wenn gewünscht.


----------



## sabo.andreas (1. Dezember 2012)

Bei z.B.  http://www.vistaprint.de/vp/welcomeback.aspx?GP=12/1/2012+12:07:44+PM&GPS=2651162881&GNF=1

kostet es nur Versand. Was draufstehen soll? Naja... Was Wo Wann und ansonnsten kurz worum es geht. Interpretiert ja jeder selbst. So unterschiedlich wie die Regenbogenfarben  

https://www.facebook.com/groups/394211450601332/

yeah! Ich fand die Polizei gestern sehr entspannt, wenn auch nicht gerade höflich  Aber wir sind in Franken  bast also alles!!


----------



## xyz500 (1. Dezember 2012)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einer schönen Internetseite dazu, wo News und Fotos und sowas hochgeladen werden kann?
dann sind auch die ohne facebook informiert..

hab mich mal heute nachmittag für ne stunde dahintergeklemmt und hab mal was aufgesetzt, wie findet ihr das bis jetzt, was fehlt?:

http://critical-mass-nuernberg.de.to/

Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabo.andreas (1. Dezember 2012)

CRITICAL MASS
in Nürnberg
18 UHR AM OPERNHAUS
jeden letzten Freitag im Monat
Wir treffen uns, um gemeinsam
 Fahrrad zu fahren.
Für eine fahrradfreundlichere
und  lebenswertere Stadt.
auf facebook unter
Critical Mass Nürnberg Opernhaus

... so stands mal auf ner Karte die ich mal gesehen hab.


----------



## sabo.andreas (1. Dezember 2012)

xyz500 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einer schönen Internetseite dazu, wo News und Fotos und sowas hochgeladen werden kann?
> dann sind auch die ohne facebook informiert..
> 
> hab mich mal heute nachmittag für ne stunde dahintergeklemmt und hab mal was aufgesetzt, wie findet ihr das bis jetzt, was fehlt?:
> ...



Gute Idee! Die Farben finde ich aber zu aggressiv. Zuviel SCHWARZ VERSTRAHLTES GELB und ALARM ROT. Mir würden eher Farben wie pflanzen Grün, himmlisch Blau, zartlächelnd Braun und verständnissvolles Rot gefallen.   FeierFarbe geht auch! Peace!


----------



## As_Wicked (1. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gute idee. Inhaltlich sehr gut. Aber: Augenkrebs! Bitte die Farben dämpfen. Man will das ja lesen können. Grün wirkt dann gleich wieder so öko. Wie wäre es denn mit einer schlichten weißen Seite mit schwarzer Schrift in z.B. Helvetica? Man muss ja nicht immer gleich brüllen, wenn man was zusagen hat. Oder einfach ein paar schöne Fotos von vergangenen CMs als Hintergrund in s/w und dazu weiße Schrift. Die Willkommensseite finde ich überflüssig. Statt dessen lieber gleich zu "Was ist CM".

Das war diese Karte mit dem Auge, oder? War aber noch ohne FB-Link. Fand ich auch gut.

Andreas, Du bist doch sicher einer der Admins in der Facebook-Gruppe. Da ließe sich doch sicher auch sowas ganz vorne integrieren, dass jeder gleich weiß, um was es geht. Was ist CM, StVO, Verhaltensregeln. Ne simple Fahrradtour mit Einkehren auf halber Strecke ist es nämlich definitiv nicht.


----------



## xyz500 (1. Dezember 2012)

okay danke für die Kritik, werd euch spätestens morgen abend ne überarbeitete Fassung präsentieren können


----------



## As_Wicked (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke übrigens, dass Du Dir die arbeit machst.


----------



## Stressi25 (1. Dezember 2012)

/sign klasse Idee und *like* für die Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabo.andreas (1. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Sehr gute idee. Inhaltlich sehr gut. Aber: Augenkrebs! Bitte die Farben dämpfen. Man will das ja lesen können. Grün wirkt dann gleich wieder so öko. Wie wäre es denn mit einer schlichten weißen Seite mit schwarzer Schrift in z.B. Helvetica? Man muss ja nicht immer gleich brüllen, wenn man was zusagen hat. Oder einfach ein paar schöne Fotos von vergangenen CMs als Hintergrund in s/w und dazu weiße Schrift. Die Willkommensseite finde ich überflüssig. Statt dessen lieber gleich zu "Was ist CM".
> 
> Das war diese Karte mit dem Auge, oder? War aber noch ohne FB-Link. Fand ich auch gut.
> 
> Andreas, Du bist doch sicher einer der Admins in der Facebook-Gruppe. Da ließe sich doch sicher auch sowas ganz vorne integrieren, dass jeder gleich weiß, um was es geht. Was ist CM, StVO, Verhaltensregeln. Ne simple Fahrradtour mit Einkehren auf halber Strecke ist es nämlich definitiv nicht.



Geh mal zur FB Gruppe und schrei mal ganz laut hierhierhier! Dann ernenne ich dich auch zum Admi und du schaust mal was sich da so machen läßt. Ich hab nämlich der Eindruck an der Seite kann man gar nicht so viel ändern. Die https://www.facebook.com/criticalmasshamburg Seite gefällt mir richtig gut...


----------



## As_Wicked (1. Dezember 2012)

Nutze kein Facebook. Aber da gibt es doch sicher irgendeine gut sichtbare Möglichkeit, zu beschreiben, wobei es bei der Gruppe geht.


----------



## sabo.andreas (2. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Nutze kein Facebook. Aber da gibt es doch sicher irgendeine gut sichtbare Möglichkeit, zu beschreiben, wobei es bei der Gruppe geht.



Wenn man aber auf der FB-CM Seite oben auf "info" drückt dann erscheint da schon was... Hab jetzt mal was anderes probiert.


----------



## xyz500 (2. Dezember 2012)

so ich hab das ganze nochmal über den haufen geworfen, neues Ergebnis könnt ihr euch jetzt anschauen 

http://critical-mass-nuernberg.de.to/

Zum Intro (also die schwarze Seite mit der kleinen Grafik in der Mitte) - ja oder nein? 

Farben besser? 

PS: Fotos kommen noch, dadurch wird die Seite noch ansehnlicher


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Dezember 2012)

Treff- und Zeitpunkt müsste noch irgendwo groß drauf. Vielleicht ja auf die Introseite auch. Dann hätte sie auch eine Daseinsberechtigung. Grafisch finde ich die nämlich sehr gut. Ist das Logo von Dir?
Sonst deutlich besser. Von den Farben bin ich immer noch kein Fan, aber man kann es jetzt zumindest ohne schmerzende Augen lesen.  Das mit den Fotos als Hintergrund geht nicht?
Und inhaltlich genau richtig. Der Demogedanke kommt richtig gut rüber. Bei den Hamburgern stand da irgendwas von wegen CMs wären in erster Linie eine Feier. So ein Quatsch.
Wofür ist der Kontakt? Wen kontaktiert man da? Ist irgendwie auch ein bisschen kritisch, da es ja eigentlich keinen Veranstalter gibt.


----------



## xyz500 (2. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, das war ja auf der willkommensseite, die hab ich noch nicht wieder freigegeben 
Das Logo ist das Profilbild von der offiziellen CM Nürnberg Seite auf MySpace, die aber schon lange nicht mehr geupdated wird 
In Sachen Farben hab ich den Dreh irgendwie noch nicht so raus, ich Versuch die nächsten Tage das ganze noch zu verbessern, das mit dem Hintergrundbild geht leider nicht, da ich mich heute spontan für nen "Website-Baukasten" entschieden hab, da ist das leider ein vorgefertigtes Design.. Die Entscheidung hab ich gefällt weil dadurch mehrere Leute die Seite bearbeiten können, auch jemand ohne programmierkenntnisse 
Danke für dein Feedback 
Bei der Sache mit dem Kontakt hast du recht, das is eigentlich der Kontakt zum Website-Admin, aber damit mach ich mich ja indirekt schon zu einem Veranstalter.. => ich nehm das heute Abend raus


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Dezember 2012)

Ist die Frage, ob Du schon zum Veranstalter wirst, nur weil Du darüber informierst. Ich denke, das geht schon in Ordnung, so lange man sich darüber bewusst ist, alles schön allgemein hält und nicht einlädt oder sowas wie "kommt alle schön fleißig" schreibt.


----------



## sabo.andreas (2. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Bei den Hamburgern stand da irgendwas von wegen CMs wären in erster Linie eine Feier. So ein Quatsch.



Immer langsam was Quatsch ist... Jeder hat seine eigenen Beweggründe an der CM teilzunehmen. Und: Es IST eine Feier! Die Leutchen sind gut drauf, es läuft Musik, es wird getrunken, gelacht und auch ein bischen auf dem Rad geschunkelt... Das die ganze Geschichte auch einen ernsten Hintergrund hat und wir ein Zeichen setzen wollen, ist allen klar. Es ist aber immer schön wenn man Spaß und Ernst verbinden kann. Ohne diesen "Party"-Hintergrund / Motto und Blödsinn machen würden nicht so viele teilnehmen! Zumindest meine Einschätzung!


----------



## sabo.andreas (2. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob Du schon zum Veranstalter wirst, nur weil Du darüber informierst. Ich denke, das geht schon in Ordnung, so lange man sich darüber bewusst ist, alles schön allgemein hält und nicht einlädt oder sowas wie "kommt alle schön fleißig" schreibt.



Ich denk nicht, dass man gleich zum Veranstalter wird, nur weil man irgendwo schreibt "Rock im Park ist klasse, kommt alle zuhauf!!"

Ich klär das mal mit  einem Rechtsanwalt. Info folgt!


----------



## sabo.andreas (2. Dezember 2012)

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## As_Wicked (2. Dezember 2012)

In erster Linie ist und bleibt die CM eine Demo. Weshalb jeder einzelne  daran teilnimmt, soll ihm überlassen bleiben. Es aber als Feier ins  Internet zu stellen, finde ich unproduktiv. Das zieht schnell auch  falsches Publikum an. Wenn die Leute dabei gut gelaunt sind, umso  besser, weil das ein positives Bild vermittelt. Musik, Grill, Tallbikes,  usw. ist alles super, weil niemand jemandem böse sein kann, der einfach  nur Spaß hat und niemanden stört oder gefährdet. Wenn aber nur viele  mitfahren, so lange dabei gesoffen, durch Shopping-Center und  Fußgängerzonen gefahren, öffentlicher Nahverkehr blockiert, gegen  offizielle Fahrtrichtungen gefahren wird und Parkhäuser besetzt werden,  ist das vielleicht auch gar nicht so wünschenswert, dass so viele  mitmachen. Das vermittelt nämlich ein völlig falsches Bild von  Radfahrern und bestätigt nur beliebte und gängige Vorurteile von rücksichtslosen  "Kampfradlern". Was hat die CM denn z.B. am Christkindlesmarkt verloren?  Da gibt es keinen Verkehr, sondern danach nur gefrustete Fußgänger. Und bei 1,5 h und 10 km wird wohl kaum jemand wirklich einen Zwischenstopp brauchen. Nur weil das die einzigen 10 km sind, die manche im Monat fahren, braucht es da keine besonderen "Attraktionen". Ich  glaube nicht, dass man die CM-Teilnehmer mit sowas "bespaßen" muss, nur  dass sie mitmachen. Das sind zwar die Sachen, die in Erinnernung  bleiben. Das sind aber auch die Sachen, die in Berichterstattungen  genannt werden. Bei 1.-Mai-Demos wird auch immer nur über die  Pflastersteinschlachten und brennenden Autos berichtet. Aufmerksamkeit  ist gut, aber will man solche Aufmerksamkeit? Bild-Schlagzeile: Massensturz bei Critical Mass Veranstaltung wegen alkoholisiertem Kampfradler!
Wir verfolgen doch mit den CMs ein Ziel. Nämlich mehr Akzeptanz und Rücksicht für Radfahrer im öffentlichen Raum. Idealerweise sollte es sie doch dann so bald wie möglich gar nicht mehr geben müssen. Die CMs werden aber immer mehr zum Selbstzweck, wenn das "in erster Linie Feiern" wie die Love Parade sind. Ich fände es zwar schade, wenn es keine CM mehr gäbe, aber wenn man nur Spaß will, kann man auch ne Radtour machen. Da ist man dann ein Individuum und allein für das verantwortlich, was man tut. EIN Radfahrer, nich DIE Radfahrer.


----------



## sabo.andreas (2. Dezember 2012)

In erster Linie darf man seine persönlich Meinung den anderen nicht überstülpen wollen, sondern jedem seine Beweggründe lassen, die den einen oder anderen zur Teilnahme an der CM bewegt. Und wenn Spaß und Party die Beweggründe sind, dann ist das OK!
Die CM ist de facto definitiv KEINE Demo! Da bist du falsch informiert. 
Eine Demo ist nach Gesetzeslage daran zu erkennen, dass man für oder gegen etwas demonstriert und das auch nach außen hinn zeigt. Mit z.B Flaggen, Lautsprecher oder Parolen ausrufen. Dann bräuchten wir auch eine Genehmigung, die der Veranstalter einholen müßte. Das wir natürlich einen wichtigen Grund für unser Treffen haben und tatsächlich für was gutes einstehen ist ja, finde ich sehr offensichtlich, wenn über 100 biker durch die Stadt rollen, da klären wir doch jeden Interessierten gerne auf ;-) 
Der Besuch auf dem Christkindmarkt gestern, finde ich geht auch in Ordnung, da wir uns nur auf Straßen bewegt haben auf denen Taxis, Busse und PolizeiAutos unterwegs waren. Das es bei solcher flaschmob Veranstalltung wie CM auch ein paar Chaoten gibt die, wie von dir Erwähnt "öffentlicher Nahverkehr blockiert, gegen offizielle Fahrtrichtungen" unterwegs sind, kann man wohl nicht ausschließen. Gutheißen tun es hoffentlich die wenigsten. Wichtig ist es, dass jeder der solche "Gesetzesbrecher" ertappt kurz zurecht weißt. 
Aber bitte ohne erhobenen Zeigefinger und mit einem Augenzwinkern. Ich versuche es zumindest. Will ja niemand als Spielverderber oder Spießer da stehen, doch ein paar Regeln gibt es auch bei der CM zu beachten.
Der CM etwas Würze mit z.B. ausrufen eines Mottos wie in Wien das Nacktradeln oder jetzt bei uns Halloween oder das vorschlagen von immer wieder neuen Routen finde ich sehr wichtig, sonnst wirds langweilig. Also für mich finde ich das immer wieder schön, wenn sich die Situation etwas ändert ;-) 
Wär ja langweilig wenn die CM nicht immer wieder ein paar Highlights hätte... finde ich echt klasse was sich so die Jungs/Mädels einfallen lassen: Kühlschrank, Grill, doppell-tall-bike, Beleuchtungen, Verkleidungen!
Abwechslung tut immer gut, egal in welcher Form, so lange es der Sache förderlich ist! Das kann sich jeder gern einbringen.


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Dezember 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=demonstration

Dass wir uns die Versammlungsfreiheit in Deutschland zu nutze machen, diese Demo nicht anmelden zu müssen, heißt nicht, dass es keine ist. Auch ohne Banner und Parolen. Es gibt z.B. auch Schweigemärsche oder Lichterketten ohne Banner und Parolen, die sehr wohl Demos sind. Außerdem erzählst du den Leuten, die Dich fragen, was wir da machen, ja wohl hoffentlich nicht, dass wir das machen, um zu feiern.

Genau ums Überstülpen geht es mir mit meiner Kritik an dem Feier-Satz auf der Hamburger Seite. Nur weil das der Ersteller so sieht, muss das ja nicht unbedingt auch so sein. Und in Form einer FB-Seite, die für Laien den Anschein hat, etwas Offizielles zu sein, ist diese Meinung fehl am Platz.

Ich will mit meiner Teilnahme an der CM niemanden erziehen. Ich will aber auch nicht mitverantwortlich gemacht werden, wenn sich andere daneben benehmen, die gelesen haben, dass das eine Fahrradparty ist und getrost in der Anonymität der Masse mal auf dem Rad die Sau rauslassen wollen ohne zu überlegen, welche Außenwirkung das bei mehreren hundert Radfahrern hat. 

Ach ja, Taxis, Busse und Polizeiautos sind das geringste Problem für Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal definieren, was Spaß und Party auf der CM genau ist und nicht ist... Mir macht Radfahren verdammt viel Spaß, mehr als die meisten Partys. Blöd Rumstehen auf Parkhäusern z.B. weniger.


----------



## sabo.andreas (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub, dass sich "unsere" CM sich nicht viel von den anderen CMs Europa bzw. Weltweit unterscheidet und dass jeder seine eigene persönliche definition von Spaß und Party, auch auf der CM, hat. 
Das werden wir nicht ändern können um dann "die perfecte Definition" für die CM ausrufen zu können. Was manche als "blöd rumstehen" begreifen ist für andere geselig sein und was mancher als "doofes Parkhausbesetzen" sieht ist für andere ein außergewöhlicher Ort des Treffens. Ich persönlich war noch nie alleine mit dem Rad in einem Parkhaus ;-) Also immer locker bleiben. Wir fahren ja in erster Linie Rad und wenn wir mal was ungewöhnliches machen oder eine kurze Rast einlegen das sollte das doch für niemand der Teilnehmer ein Problem darstellen. Außerdem, wenn es die meißten nicht gut finden würden, dann würde eine Rast im z.B. Parkhaus nicht statt finden. 
Das Taxis, Busse und Polizeiautos kein Problem im Straßenverkehr sind, ist doch klar. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass wir uns auf Straßen bewegt haben und nicht direkt im Fußgängerbereich. 
Also: Tief durchatmen, wir ziehen doch alle am einem (ähnlichem) Strang!


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich wurde öfters während der CM gefragt was wir da machen, und in der kurzen Zeit hab ich meisst gesagt, dass dies eine Fahrraddemo ist. Ich denke dass sich ein gewisser Fun-Faktor natürlich nicht vermeiden lässt. Ist auch gut so. Wir sind ja nicht auf nem Trauermarsch. Allerdings finde ich die Störung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer auch subobtimal. An die 1Spur-Regel wird sich nie gehalten und das hat nun mal großes Konfliktpotenzial. Ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass viele den Grund oder ggf auch die Geschichte des CM nicht nennen können, da viele durch Mundpropaganda dazugekommen sind, ohne sich vielleicht mal schlau zu machen. Ich für meinen Teil wurde auch eingeladen, hab mich aber dann kurz informiert was das sein soll,  und ich fand es spannend, weil ich Radln sehr sehr mag und es vielleicht ein Beitrag sein kann den ich dazu leiste.
Die "Veranstalter" scheinen jedenfalls in gewisser Weise vielleicht etwas eingefahren in einer Mehr-Spass-statt-CM-Schiene. Es hat zumindest den Anschein.


----------



## As_Wicked (3. Dezember 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich wurde öfters während der CM gefragt was wir da machen, und in der kurzen Zeit hab ich meisst gesagt, dass dies eine Fahrraddemo ist. Ich denke dass sich ein gewisser Fun-Faktor natürlich nicht vermeiden lässt. Ist auch gut so. Wir sind ja nicht auf nem Trauermarsch. Allerdings finde ich die Störung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer auch subobtimal. An die 1Spur-Regel wird sich nie gehalten und das hat nun mal großes Konfliktpotenzial. Ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass viele den Grund oder ggf auch die Geschichte des CM nicht nennen können, da viele durch Mundpropaganda dazugekommen sind, ohne sich vielleicht mal schlau zu machen. Ich für meinen Teil wurde auch eingeladen, hab mich aber dann kurz informiert was das sein soll,  und ich fand es spannend, weil ich Radln sehr sehr mag und es vielleicht ein Beitrag sein kann den ich dazu leiste.
> Die "Veranstalter" scheinen jedenfalls in gewisser Weise vielleicht etwas eingefahren in einer Mehr-Spass-statt-CM-Schiene. Es hat zumindest den Anschein.



 As_Wicked gefällt das.


----------



## sabo.andreas (3. Dezember 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich wurde öfters während der CM gefragt was wir da machen, und in der kurzen Zeit hab ich meisst gesagt, dass dies eine Fahrraddemo ist. Ich denke dass sich ein gewisser Fun-Faktor natürlich nicht vermeiden lässt. Ist auch gut so. Wir sind ja nicht auf nem Trauermarsch. Allerdings finde ich die Störung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer auch subobtimal. An die 1Spur-Regel wird sich nie gehalten und das hat nun mal großes Konfliktpotenzial. Ich bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass viele den Grund oder ggf auch die Geschichte des CM nicht nennen können, da viele durch Mundpropaganda dazugekommen sind, ohne sich vielleicht mal schlau zu machen. Ich für meinen Teil wurde auch eingeladen, hab mich aber dann kurz informiert was das sein soll, und ich fand es spannend, weil ich Radln sehr sehr mag und es vielleicht ein Beitrag sein kann den ich dazu leiste.
> Die "Veranstalter" scheinen jedenfalls in gewisser Weise vielleicht etwas eingefahren in einer Mehr-Spass-statt-CM-Schiene. Es hat zumindest den Anschein.


 

Das schöne an der CM ist ja, dass sich jeder Teilnehmer persönlich einbringen kann. 
Es gibt ja definitiv keinen Veranstalter, nur Leute die ihren Arsch hochkriegen und versuchen die gute Sache etwas zu puschen! 
In welcher Form auch immer. Flyer drucken, Visitenkarten verteilen, Werbung fahren, Freunde motivieren mit zu kommen, Musikbegleitung (hey! ohne Musik wär die CM nur halb so cool!), Verkleiden (und damit noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen), Pressearbeit, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten...! 
Sich einfach mal nen Kopf machen, wie wir die Sache NOCH größer gestallten können. 
In Hamburg sind bei der letzten CM fast 1000 biker/-innen unterwegs gewesen! Prozentual an den Einwohner gemessen, wäre DAS doch mal ein anzustrebendes Ziel. Je mehr Leutchen mitmachen desto größer ist die Signalwirkung die wir erzeugen! Ich finde es auch doof, dass sich manche nicht an die 1Spur Regel halten und hab einige auch darauf angesprochen. Wer kann das noch von sich behaupten? Hoffe doch einige... 
Nur meckern, bringt nix. 
Wer an der CM teilnimmt ohne sich vorher zu informieren, wird spätesten dort aufgeklärt und wer nicht neugierig genug ist das ganze zu hinterfragen... tja... der stirbt dumm ;-) 
Also: Die Teilnehmer CM besteht aus einem bunt zusammen gewürfelten Haufen. Deshalb auch unsere Regenbogenfarben als Motto. Jeder hat verschiedene Stärken, verschieden Schwerpunkte und Meinungen. Wenn sich jeder auf seine Art einbringt, dann wäre das ein Garant für eine noch bessere, größere und erfolgreichere Critical Mass. Was auch immer das für jeden einzelnen heißen mag!


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich, nur fängt Veränderung mal einfach mit vernünftiger Kritik an. Wenn man nicht weiß was vermeintlich nicht IO ist, kann man auch nichts ändern. Und es sieht einfach dämlich aus, wenn nur einer von 400 plötzlich während der CM das Nörgeln anfängt und vor Ort die Leute kritisiert, ohne dass man da mal vielleicht drüber nachdenken hätte können.
Wir können auch nicht bestreiten dass es für die CM in Nürnberg einen inner Circle gibt. Es sind jene, die voraus fahren, die die Routen vorgeben usw. Wenn das nur über die FB-Plattform im Voraus geschehen kann, muss man das machen. 
Vor Ort hab ich noch nie gesehen dass jemand aufgeklärt wurde...Klar erkennt man nicht wer neu ist, wer nen Plan hat. Vielleicht wäre es interessant einen Banner, Poster, Leaflet zu haben, der gut Sichtbar für alle am Opernplatz aufgestellt / gehisst ist (oder als Flyer verteilt wird), wo die Regeln nochmals erklärt werden. Das muß denk ich auch jedesmal dabei sein. Das ist eine Pflicht die sich jemand, oder alle  annehmen müssten. Sowas gäbe auch ein gutes Bild bei den "Grünen" ab, wenn wir deeskalierende "Regeln" in Bezug auf den Umgang mit dem Verkehr geben. Ist nur meine MEinung! Wenn du verstehst was ich meine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## As_Wicked (3. Dezember 2012)

sabo.andreas schrieb:


> Das schöne an der CM ist ja, dass sich jeder Teilnehmer persönlich einbringen kann.
> Es gibt ja definitiv keinen Veranstalter, nur Leute die ihren Arsch hochkriegen und versuchen die gute Sache etwas zu puschen!
> In welcher Form auch immer. Flyer drucken, Visitenkarten verteilen,  Werbung fahren, Freunde motivieren mit zu kommen, Musikbegleitung (hey!  ohne Musik wär die CM nur halb so cool!), Verkleiden (und damit noch  mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen), Pressearbeit, es gibt so viele  Möglichkeiten...!
> Sich einfach mal nen Kopf machen, wie wir die Sache NOCH größer gestallten können.
> ...



Das *blöde*  an der CM ist ja, dass man sich bei der CM als Teilnehmer nur  einbringen kann, wenn man lauter schreit als die selbsternannten  "Veranstalter". Und dazu habe ich z.B. keinen Bock. Rumschreien, um zu  bekommen was ich will, ist nicht mein Ding. Ich habe ein paar mal  versucht, alternative Routen, die mehr Sinn ergeben als Zabofahrten,  vorzuschlagen. Das hat aber keinen Sinn, wenn Du, lieber Andreas, gern in  der Wohnsiedlungsperipherie rumgurkst, auf Parkhäusern campierst oder  durch Einkaufspassagen fährst. Dir fahren die Leute nämlich nach. Es  gibt nämlich sehr viele, die davon ausgehen, dass Du der Organisator der  CMs bist. Und es hat den Anschein, dass Dir das so auch ganz gut  gefällt. Und dass da mal jemand aufgeklärt wurde habe ich auch nicht  mitgekriegt, nur dass Leute sagen, keine Ahnung wo wir langfahren, wir  fahren dem da vorne mit dem blauen Fahrrad hinterher.
Mit den Leuten,  die ihren Arsch hochkriegen um die gute Sache etwas zu puschen meinst  Du also wahrscheinlich unter anderem Dich selbst. Ich frage mich aber,  was Du konkret tust um die gute Sache voran zu treiben und was die gute  Sache an Deiner guten Sache ist, wenn's nur eine Party sein soll.  Möglichst viele Leute, die ohne Plan Dir hinterherfahren und auf den  nächsten Kreisverkehr hoffen, bei dem sie möglichst viele VGN-Busse  blockieren können? Vielleicht ist es nämlich nicht die Teilnehmerzahl,  sondern die Qualität der Aktion, die die Sache gut macht und über zwei  Stunden Spaß hinaus auch noch mehr bringt.
Ich erinnere mich noch an CMs, da  ist man schnell mal durchs Parkhaus durchgefahren. 3 Minuten und alles  war wieder vorbei. Das war noch witzig, weil es irgendwie ein besonderer  Teil der Route war, aber immer noch nur beiläufig und vor allem ist man  dabei noch GEFAHREN. Schnacken kann man vorher am Opernplatz, während  der Fahrt und danach doch genug. Verhältnismäßigkeit ist hier das  Stichwort. Gefahren wird jetzt effektiv nur noch eine Stunde, den Rest  wird an einer Tanke eingekauft und auf dem Tullnau-Parkhaus  rumgestanden. Und wenn gefahren wird, dann bloß nicht dort, wo Autos  fahren. Hauptsache die Attraktionen werden angefahren. Möglichst liegen  die dann außerhalb des Rings, wo man schön durch tote Wohnsiedlungen  fahren kann ohne anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern zu begegnen. Möglichst viel  Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen? Was meinst Du wer mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt?  2000 Leute im Reichswald oder 100 auf der Fürther Straße, Bayreuther  Straße oder dem Ring.
Über die letzten beiden CMs kann ich nichts  sagen, weil ich wegen einem Leistenbruch im Moment noch nicht fahren  kann. Die im September war von der Strecke her zumindest besser. Der  ganze Frühling und Sommer war dann einfach nur nervig. Und mit der  Meinung bin ich nicht allein.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch.  Ich will Dir nicht ans Bein pissen. Es ist ja sogar gut, wenn wir  jemanden haben, dem alle hinterherfahren. Es wäre nur gut, wenn sich  derjenige auch seiner Verantwortung bewusst wäre und seine Rolle  sinnvoll nutzen würde um die gute Sache tatsächlich besser zu machen.  Nicht das Ziel aus den Augen verlieren! Wenn wir vielleicht mal wirklich  keine CM mehr brauchen, kann man ja richtige Fahrradpartys machen. ;-)


----------



## Expressonist (3. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Das *blöde* an der CM ist ja, dass man sich bei der CM als Teilnehmer nur einbringen kann, wenn man lauter schreit als die selbsternannten "Veranstalter". Und dazu habe ich z.B. keinen Bock. Rumschreien, um zu bekommen was ich will, ist nicht mein Ding. Ich habe ein paar mal versucht, alternative Routen, die mehr Sinn ergeben als Zabofahrten, vorzuschlagen. Das hat aber keinen Sinn, wenn Du, lieber Andreas, gern in der Wohnsiedlungsperipherie rumgurkst, auf Parkhäusern campierst oder durch Einkaufspassagen fährst. Dir fahren die Leute nämlich nach. Es gibt nämlich sehr viele, die davon ausgehen, dass Du der Organisator der CMs bist. Und es hat den Anschein, dass Dir das so auch ganz gut gefällt. Und dass da mal jemand aufgeklärt wurde habe ich auch nicht mitgekriegt, nur dass Leute sagen, keine Ahnung wo wir langfahren, wir fahren dem da vorne mit dem blauen Fahrrad hinterher.
> Mit den Leuten, die ihren Arsch hochkriegen um die gute Sache etwas zu puschen meinst Du also wahrscheinlich unter anderem Dich selbst. Ich frage mich aber, was Du konkret tust um die gute Sache voran zu treiben und was die gute Sache an Deiner guten Sache ist, wenn's nur eine Party sein soll. Möglichst viele Leute, die ohne Plan Dir hinterherfahren und auf den nächsten Kreisverkehr hoffen, bei dem sie möglichst viele VGN-Busse blockieren können? Vielleicht ist es nämlich nicht die Teilnehmerzahl, sondern die Qualität der Aktion, die die Sache gut macht und über zwei Stunden Spaß hinaus auch noch mehr bringt.
> Ich erinnere mich noch an CMs, da ist man schnell mal durchs Parkhaus durchgefahren. 3 Minuten und alles war wieder vorbei. Das war noch witzig, weil es irgendwie ein besonderer Teil der Route war, aber immer noch nur beiläufig und vor allem ist man dabei noch GEFAHREN. Schnacken kann man vorher am Opernplatz, während der Fahrt und danach doch genug. Verhältnismäßigkeit ist hier das Stichwort. Gefahren wird jetzt effektiv nur noch eine Stunde, den Rest wird an einer Tanke eingekauft und auf dem Tullnau-Parkhaus rumgestanden. Und wenn gefahren wird, dann bloß nicht dort, wo Autos fahren. Hauptsache die Attraktionen werden angefahren. Möglichst liegen die dann außerhalb des Rings, wo man schön durch tote Wohnsiedlungen fahren kann ohne anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern zu begegnen. Möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen? Was meinst Du wer mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt? 2000 Leute im Reichswald oder 100 auf der Fürther Straße, Bayreuther Straße oder dem Ring.
> Über die letzten beiden CMs kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich wegen einem Leistenbruch im Moment noch nicht fahren kann. Die im September war von der Strecke her zumindest besser. Der ganze Frühling und Sommer war dann einfach nur nervig. Und mit der Meinung bin ich nicht allein.
> ...


 
Sehr schön formuliert! Wo ist der Applaus-Button? wg. oben genannter Gründe fahren Freunde und ich nicht mehr mit. Wohnviertel-Cruise und Parkhaus-Chill sind einfach nur Hippster-Gekaspere und für die "Sache" kontraproduktiv.

bzgl. Regeln könnte man das doch mit auf den CM-Flyer drucken/ schreiben. Vllt. macht einer ne Vorlage, wo 4-6 Flyer auf ner DIN A4 Seite sind, dann solln die Leute so 10-15 Seiten durch den Kopierer/ Drucker jagen, das sollte doch reichen. Muss ja kein Mac-Design sein, abends am Esstich mit nem Edding gemalt reicht doch auch schon, oder copy&paste ins Word...HexHex


----------



## sabo.andreas (3. Dezember 2012)

Tja, war mir nicht bewußt, dass jemand so negativ über die CM denken kann, sorry. 
Wenns jemand besser kann, nur zu. 
Ich versuch mich nur positiv, auf meine Weise, ein zu bringen und hab schon den Eindruck, dass die meißten Teilnehmer die CM sehr schön finden. Positiver feedback war immer da. Immerhin waren wir letztes mal über 100 Teilnehmer. Das war letztes Jahr um die Jahreszeit, bei der Kälte nicht so. Woran das liegt, überlasse ich anderen zu urteilen. Naja, jedem kann man es nicht recht machen. Zur Info: unsere FB-Gruppe hat knapp 500 Mitglieder. 
Um eins ganz klar zu stellen: Fahren auf 2Spuren, Gegenverkehr oder Busse zu blockieren, Flaschen werfen, Polizei anpöbeln und andere chaotische Aktionen die die CM in ein schlechtes Licht geraten lassen, verurteile ich genauso wie jeder andere Teilnehmer, dem die Sache wichtig ist. Ich Gegensatz zu anderen versuche ich aber auch diese Dinge, im Rahmen anzusprechen und zu verhindern.
Es gibt halt immer einzelne Nörgler, die sich an Dingen die nicht so gut laufen hochziehen anstatt die positiven Dinge zu erkennen und aktiv versuchen anzupacken wo es mitunter noch hapert. Und irgendwo hapert es immer!
Ich versteh die ganze Diskusion nicht mehr und es mir auch zu viel negative Energie hier. 
Das passt nicht zu der positiven, friedlichen und durchweg guten Grundphilosophie der CM, wie ich sie verstehe.
Im übrigen führe ich NICHT die CM an, sondern bringe, wie jeder, der zufällig an der Spitze ist, Vorschläge zur Streckenführung ein, die akzeptiert werden können oder auch nicht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Meine Fresse!


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2012)

Punkt!

Hoffe demnächst endlich wieder dabei zu sein. Und bei einem schönen Bier mit gleichgesinnten durch Nbg zu radeln


----------



## ventizm (3. Dezember 2012)

ihr machts euch irgendwie unnötig schwer.


----------



## As_Wicked (3. Dezember 2012)

...und von Dir meistens nicht akzeptiert werden, wenn sie Dir nicht passen. Sei doch einfach mal ehrlich zu Dir selbst und gib das wenigstens zu, wenn Du Dir hier schon auf die Schulter klopfst, dass 100 Leute wegen Dir die letzte CM mitgefahren sind. Dass Du nur positive Kritik bekommen hast, mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass keiner Lust hat, deswegen rumzustressen, sondern einfach lieber weg bleibt, wie der Expressionist. Werbung machen diejenigen dann auch nicht mehr dafür. Und die die Deine Party super finden, erzählen's weiter und machen Werbung. Und so verschiebt sich das Publikum immer weiter in Richtung "Wir lieben Andreas".

Der Ton wird immer feindseeliger, das stimmt. Aber manche wollen vielleicht wirklich etwas bewegen, indem sie sich durch die Stadt bewegen und dabei Spaß haben und nicht einfach nur sich gegenseitig die Eier schaukeln, während sie rumstehen. Dem Spaß würde das überhaupt keinen Abbruch tun. Und dass Du rowdiehaftes Verhalten unterstützt, hat Dir niemand vorgeworfen. Allerdings bestärkst Du den Partygedanken der CM und verleugnest den Demohintergrund. Wie ich mittlerweile gesehen habe, machst Du das (jetzt?) auch ganz vorne auf der FB-Seite, wie die Hamburger.

Ich habe Dich oft genug bei den CMs direkt zu Streckenführungen und ausgiebigen Zwischenstopps angesprochen. Gebracht hat es nichts. Und brüllen liegt mir wie gesagt nicht. Da wird die Ausdrucksweise automatisch rauher. Entschuldigung dafür.

Ich fände es gut, wenn hier wirklich alle an einem Strang ziehen würden. Niemand verweigert Dir den Spaß bei CMs. Aber manche Sachen gehören da einfach nicht hin. Go-Cart fahren macht auch Spaß, hat bei der CM aber nichts zu suchen. Und Rumstehen passt meines Erachtens genauso wenig zu einer Aktion, die zu besseren Bedingungen für Radfahrer führen soll.

Meine Fresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabo.andreas (3. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Das *blöde* Das hat aber keinen Sinn, wenn Du, lieber Andreas, gern in  der Wohnsiedlungsperipherie rumgurkst, auf Parkhäusern campierst oder  durch Einkaufspassagen fährst. Dir fahren die Leute nämlich nach. Es  gibt nämlich sehr viele, die davon ausgehen, dass Du der Organisator der  CMs bist.  ... wir  fahren dem da vorne mit dem blauen Fahrrad hinterher.
> Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch.  Ich will Dir nicht ans Bein pissen. Es ist ja sogar gut, wenn wir  jemanden haben, dem alle hinterherfahren. Es wäre nur gut, wenn sich  derjenige auch seiner Verantwortung bewusst wäre und seine Rolle  sinnvoll nutzen würde um die gute Sache tatsächlich besser zu machen.  Nicht das Ziel aus den Augen verlieren! Wenn wir vielleicht mal wirklich  keine CM mehr brauchen, kann man ja richtige Fahrradpartys machen. ;-)



... und lieber As_Wicked... ich finde schon, dass du mir extrem ans Bein pisst. Mir sowas öffentlich vorzuwerfen ist schon ganz schön der Hammer und hat nichts mehr mit konstruktiver Kritik zu tun. Nur weil du mich mal zufällig vorne an der Spitze gesehen haben sollst. Das ist eigentlich genau so, wie wenn du zur Polizei fährst und mich wegen was auch immer beschuldigst. Sehr unkollegial, gemein und feige! Das sollte es innerhalb der CM nicht geben! 
Wenn du mir was zu sagen hast, ich bin heute um 19 Uhr bei Marcel im SM-Parts Shop.
Kannst mich gerne ansprechen, denn ich weiß gar nicht wer du bist.


----------



## Ketchyp (3. Dezember 2012)

Die CM hat doch eigentlich nur keinen Veranstalter, weil niemand haften möchte - oder?


----------



## As_Wicked (3. Dezember 2012)

Oh, entschuldige, war mir nicht bewusst, dass Du mich nicht zuordnen kannst und bin erst jetzt wieder am Netz. Ich bin der Alojz. Es war nicht meine Absicht, Dich anonym anzugehen. Der mit dem Kocmo-Bahnrad.


----------



## Stressi25 (3. Dezember 2012)

Puh... also ich bin jetzt das 4x mitgefahren und fand es immer schön!!!!  
Gut wir sollten uns evtl mehr auf die Hauptstrassen beschränken wo auch Autos sind um eine Wirkung zu erzielen und man sollte vielleicht über Flyer am Opernhaus die Leute über Regeln aufklären und auch bei der Demo Flyer/Visitenkarten verteilen was wir da eigentlich machen. Ich behaupte einfach mal das von 10 Autofahrer 9 nicht wissen was wir da machen! Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

*Hust* Trinkt doch mal nen Bier gemeinsam 
Finde das es sich langsam ziemlich Aggro liest und ich würde es Schade finden wenn die Leute weg bleiben nur weil sie denken es wird eh nur gestritten.

P.s ich kann gerne Flyer auf der Arbeit durch den Kopierer jagen und verteil die auch gerne?  


Euer Stressi der sich auf die nächste CM freut


----------



## As_Wicked (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin gern für ein Bierchen zu haben. Weiß nur nicht ob das was bringt. Wie gesagt, schon mehrfach angesprochen.


----------



## sabo.andreas (3. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## sabo.andreas (3. Dezember 2012)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Puh... also ich bin jetzt das 4x mitgefahren und fand es immer schön!!!!
> Gut wir sollten uns evtl mehr auf die Hauptstrassen beschränken wo auch Autos sind um eine Wirkung zu erzielen und man sollte vielleicht über Flyer am Opernhaus die Leute über Regeln aufklären und auch bei der Demo Flyer/Visitenkarten verteilen was wir da eigentlich machen. Ich behaupte einfach mal das von 10 Autofahrer 9 nicht wissen was wir da machen! Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> *Hust* Trinkt doch mal nen Bier gemeinsam
> ...




Klar. Gut wenn du das machst! Auf der http://critical-mass-nuernberg.de.to/ , im Netz und bei https://www.facebook.com/groups/394211450601332/ https://www.facebook.com/criticalmas...ref=ts&fref=ts unter "infos" gibts genug Material dafür! Immer schön wenn sich jemand konstruktiv einbringt!


----------



## Expressonist (4. Dezember 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Die CM hat doch eigentlich nur keinen Veranstalter, weil niemand haften möchte - oder?


 
1. das, es haftet jeder für sich selbst
2. damit dus nicht anmelden musst und
3. ist es ein "zufälliges" Zusammentreffen vieler Radfahrer damit 2.


----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube es wurde eigentlich alles gesagt und so persönlich die Kritik auch war, ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie nicht ganz unberechtigt war. Der große Punkt ist, es ist eine Demonstration und keine Partyveranstalung im herkömmlichen Sinn. Der Spass soll natürlich nicht auf der Strecke bleiben (im wahrsten Sinne). Du, Andreas, denk ich hast schon einen maßgeblichen Anteil an dem Zulauf vielleicht zu tragen. Es gibt da diesen schönen Begriff eines informellen Führers. Selbst wenn es offiziell keinen gibt, agieren ja nicht alle nach ihrem Kopf. Einer gibt die Richtung vor und dann wird gefahren. Vielleicht mag es einen kleinen Zirkel von Leuten geben, die sich paar Überlegungen machen was cool und was nicht cool wäre, der Schein war halt, dass es nichts mehr mit der CM an sich zu tun hatte.
Seis drum..ich würde gerne einen Schritt weiter gehen und hier fragen, bzw. motivieren, welche Regeln wir auf die Visitenkarte / Flyer aufnehmen möchten.
Es soll übersichtlich bleiben, keine vollgestopfte 5pkt Gestaltung. Ich warte auf Input, und kann gerne mal etwas zusammensetzen.


----------



## Expressonist (4. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem come together aufm Parkdeck oder sonstwo ist keine schlechte Idee, aber dann ganz zum Schluss der CM; quasi nach getaner Arbeit.

Ich hab mal div. CM Seiten angesehen, unterm Strich waren das die Regeln. Vllt. kann man noch hinzufügen, dass als Verband auch bei rot über die Ampel gefahren werden darf. Ich denke das wissen die wenigsten.

Die Gruppe fährt auf der Fahrbahn auf einer Spur und hält sich an die Verkehrsregeln. 
Die Gruppe bleibt kompakt und beisammen um durch den motorisierten Verkehr nicht zerrissen zu werden.
Alles bleibt friedlich und lässt sich durch aggressive Autofahrer nicht provozieren. 
Der Verkehr wird nicht absichtlich gestört, es geht nicht um Verkehrsbehinderung anderer, sondern darum, sich als unmotorisierter Verkehrsteilnehmer ein Stück öffentlichen Lebensraumes, die Straße, zumindest zeitweilig zurückzuerobern.
Jeder der mitfährt ist natürlich für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Geschwindigkeit: Antwort auf diese häufig gestellte Frage  wir fahren 10  15 km/h
Das Motto lautet: Wir behindern nicht den Verkehr, sondern wir sind Verkehr!

reclaim the streets! just my 2 rubel...wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2012)

Klingt doch schon mal gut. Ich versuch das mal unterzubringen. Was ist mit Müll? Alkohol am "Steuer" ?? Gibts dafür eigentlich irgendwelche Regelungen?


----------



## Expressonist (4. Dezember 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Klingt doch schon mal gut. Ich versuch das mal unterzubringen. Was ist mit Müll? Alkohol am "Steuer" ?? Gibts dafür eigentlich irgendwelche Regelungen?


ich würde sagen das fällt unter "jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich", es gibt ja keinen Veranstalter der haftbar gemacht werden kann, darum egal.

p.s. selbst bei den geführten Touren des ADFC steht, dass auf eigene Gefahr teilgenommen wird....


----------



## sabo.andreas (4. Dezember 2012)

Expressonist schrieb:


> Das mit dem come together aufm Parkdeck oder sonstwo ist keine schlechte Idee, aber dann ganz zum Schluss der CM; quasi nach getaner Arbeit.
> 
> Ich hab mal div. CM Seiten angesehen, unterm Strich waren das die Regeln. Vllt. kann man noch hinzufügen, dass als Verband auch bei rot über die Ampel gefahren werden darf. Ich denke das wissen die wenigsten.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, find ich gut. Etvl. kann man (für die "Härtefälle") ein paar Beispiele nennen, in Klammern vielleicht, was man NICHT tun sollte was jedem aber vielleicht schon aufgefallen ist.

1. Die Gruppe fährt auf der Fahrbahn auf einer Spur und hält sich an die Verkehrsregeln (nicht in den Gegenverkehr fahren und NICHT mehrere Fahrstreifen benutzen!)
2. Die Gruppe bleibt kompakt und beisammen um durch den motorisierten Verkehr nicht zerrissen zu werden (durch entstehung von Lücken von mehr als 5 Meter entsteht ein 2ter Verband...)

......

Keine Ahnung so in der Art... damit wirklich jeder weiß worum es in den Regeln geht. Naja, wir wollen ja auch nicht überreglementieren...

Macht nur!


----------



## As_Wicked (4. Dezember 2012)

Expressonist schrieb:


> Das mit dem come together aufm Parkdeck  oder sonstwo ist keine schlechte Idee, aber dann ganz zum Schluss der  CM; quasi nach getaner Arbeit.
> 
> Ich hab mal div. CM Seiten angesehen, unterm Strich waren das die  Regeln. Vllt. kann man noch hinzufÃ¼gen, dass als Verband auch bei rot  Ã¼ber die Ampel gefahren werden darf. Ich denke das wissen die wenigsten.
> 
> ...






sabo.andreas schrieb:


> Ja, find ich gut. Etvl. kann man (fÃ¼r die "HÃ¤rtefÃ¤lle") ein paar Beispiele nennen, in Klammern vielleicht, was man NICHT tun sollte was jedem aber vielleicht schon aufgefallen ist.
> 
> 1. Die Gruppe fÃ¤hrt auf der Fahrbahn auf einer Spur und hÃ¤lt sich an die Verkehrsregeln (nicht in den Gegenverkehr fahren und NICHT mehrere Fahrstreifen benutzen!)
> 2. Die Gruppe bleibt kompakt und beisammen um durch den motorisierten Verkehr nicht zerrissen zu werden (durch entstehung von LÃ¼cken von mehr als 5 Meter entsteht ein 2ter Verband...)
> ...



Finde ich alles super! Wenn noch irgendwo ganz groÃ "Wir fahren, fahren, fahren mit unserem Bonanzarad durch die ganze Stadt!" draufsteht, bin ich glÃ¼cklich. 
Bin Architekt. Kopien machen kann ich auch und rudimentÃ¤re Layout und Vectorgrafikkenntnisse habe ich auch. Falls Hilfe nÃ¶tig ist und Ihr das nicht sowieso besser kÃ¶nnt. Grafikdesigner hier?


----------



## sabo.andreas (4. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn sich nicht gerade eine Gruppe zusammensetzt und was aufsetzt fänd ich es auch ok, wenn jeder für sich was macht und was druckt. So im eigenen machbaren. Fände ich auch symphatisch wenn die Flayer unterschiedlich aussehen ;-) Die CM ist ja desorganisiert und antihierachisch. Jeder kann mitmachen! Insofern kann doch auch jeder sein Süppchen kochen aber trotzdem die Vorschläge hier einfließen lassen. Wenn sich ein Arbeitskreis zusammen findet umso besser. Flyer bzw. Zettel mit Regeln können wir ja dann am MusikFahrrad verteilen oder ein paar Leutchen gehen halt ein bischen rum am OpernhausPlatz.


----------



## As_Wicked (4. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand einen Kontakt zum Musikfahrrad? Gibt's da die Möglichkeit, ein Mikro anzuschließen? Eine Durchsage am Opernplatz vor Abfahrt wäre immer noch das Einfachste.
Die Flyer sehe ich eher als Werbung vorab.


----------



## Stressi25 (4. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Finde ich alles super! Wenn noch irgendwo ganz groß "Wir fahren, fahren, fahren mit unserem Bonanzarad durch die ganze Stadt!" draufsteht, bin ich glücklich.
> Bin Architekt. Kopien machen kann ich auch und rudimentäre Layout und Vectorgrafikkenntnisse habe ich auch. Falls Hilfe nötig ist und Ihr das nicht sowieso besser könnt. Grafikdesigner hier?


 
Dann haben wir ja schon einen Freiwilligen der das Layout macht 
Ausser es findet sich noch nen Grafiker..?
Wenn ihr mir das Layout zukommen lasst kann ich gern auch so 500 Kopien machen. 
hab auch sehr gute Kontakte zu Druckerein.


----------



## As_Wicked (4. Dezember 2012)

Meinetwegen. Kann aber ein Bisschen dauern.


----------



## sabo.andreas (4. Dezember 2012)

Expressonist schrieb:


> Das mit dem come together aufm Parkdeck oder sonstwo ist keine schlechte Idee, aber dann ganz zum Schluss der CM; quasi nach getaner Arbeit.



Naja, so eine Pause zur Hälfte der CM find ich schon auch nicht schlecht. Irgendwo heimlich pieseln, in Ruhe eine Zigarette Rauchen und den Glühwein auspacken. Feine Sache. Wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## As_Wicked (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du Deine Sucht und Deine Blase nicht unter Kontrolle hast, mach's doch einfach wie alle anderen auch, fahr ganz einfach ein Bisschen voraus, tu was Du tun musst und schließ Dich wieder an, wenn der Rest an Dir vorbei kommt. Sonst wird deine "Fahrradfeier" nämlich ganz schnell zur Stehparty, zu der man sein Fahrrad mitbringt.

Wieso muss das denn unbedingt auf der CM sein? Organisier doch einen Flashmob auf dem Parkhaus über Facebook, wenn Du so gern dort rumhängst. Da können dann alle hinkommen wie sie wollen und so lange bleiben wie sie wollen. Und keiner muss sich mehr mit dieser so lästigen Fahrradfahrsache rumärgern. Stell Dir mal vor, das könnte morgens um 10 losgehen und bis 10 Uhr abends dauern, oder sogar das ganze Wochenende, oder den ganzen Monat zwischen den CMs! Quasi eine Olympiade. Und alle könnten sich auf dem Parkhaus in Regenbogenfarben liebhaben und keiner würde was davon mitbekommen. Das wär doch mal was!


----------



## shutupandride (5. Dezember 2012)

hahahahaha
da is ja richtig stimmung bei euch!
ich war von frühjahr 2009 bis sommer 2010 regelmäßig (auch damals gabs schon 100-120 teilnehmer, zu anfang waren wir nur 5-10) dabei, dann hat´s aber angefangen, mich zu langweilen.
die stehpausen wurden immer länger, die "highlights" (damals kreisel an der lorenzkirche) waren immer die gleichen und die streckenführung war meist ziemlich identisch.
einen "Führer" brauchts auch null bei der sache und wer gern und regelmäßig vorn rumalbert, der macht sich eben auch verdächtig, ein ebensolcher sein zu wollen, da helfen dann auch keine beschwichtigungen, dass dem nicht so sei.
naja, wie auch immer, vielleicht werf ich ja doch mal meine damalige meinung, die ich zum schluss hatte (nämlich, dass es fürn a.r.s.c.h ist), über bord, und mach mal wieder mit
(wobei ich hoffe, dass es noch halbwegs was mit radfahren zu tun hat)


----------



## Expressonist (5. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Kontakt zum Musikfahrrad? Gibt's da die Möglichkeit, ein Mikro anzuschließen? Eine Durchsage am Opernplatz vor Abfahrt wäre immer noch das Einfachste.
> Die Flyer sehe ich eher als Werbung vorab.


 
also jetzt wirds irgendwie zu organisiert; und der am Mic wird dann direkt von der Polente als Veranstalter festgenagelt.

Die Idee mit dem "jeder macht seinen eigenen Flyer" find ich gut. Das macht die CM bunt. Muss ja kein einzelner 500 Kopien machen. 4 Flyer auf ein DIN A4, 15 Kopien sind 60 Stk., wenn das 5 Leute machen, 300 Stk. passt doch. Ich hab auch noch irgendwo ne Vorlage, muss nur sehen, dass ich da die Regeln irgendwie mit drauf bekomme. Vllt. fahrn wir doch mal wieder mit....


----------



## As_Wicked (5. Dezember 2012)

Hm, stimmt, an die Grünen hatte ich dabei nicht gedacht. Wobei die am Anfang ja meistens noch nicht dabei sind, verleiht das dem Musik-Lastenrad eine Veranstalterrolle. Also doch Flyer. Viele Verschiedene sind auch gut. Man sollte sich aber zumindest einig sein, was drauf soll, oder? Party, Feier,  Demo, Regeln, Bierfahrradpreise, ein Stadtplan von Zabo, Reifendrucktabelle, ...

Aber schön, dass Ihr vielleicht wieder mitfahren wollt, um die CM wieder etwas sinnvoller zu gestalten. Das bringt wahrscheinlich mehr als 200 FB-Freunde.


----------



## sabo.andreas (5. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Wenn Du Deine Sucht und Deine Blase nicht unter Kontrolle hast, mach's doch einfach wie alle anderen auch, fahr ganz einfach ein Bisschen voraus, tu was Du tun musst und schließ Dich wieder an, wenn der Rest an Dir vorbei kommt. Sonst wird deine "Fahrradfeier" nämlich ganz schnell zur Stehparty, zu der man sein Fahrrad mitbringt.
> 
> Wieso muss das denn unbedingt auf der CM sein? Organisier doch einen Flashmob auf dem Parkhaus über Facebook, wenn Du so gern dort rumhängst. Da können dann alle hinkommen wie sie wollen und so lange bleiben wie sie wollen. Und keiner muss sich mehr mit dieser so lästigen Fahrradfahrsache rumärgern. Stell Dir mal vor, das könnte morgens um 10 losgehen und bis 10 Uhr abends dauern, oder sogar das ganze Wochenende, oder den ganzen Monat zwischen den CMs! Quasi eine Olympiade. Und alle könnten sich auf dem Parkhaus in Regenbogenfarben liebhaben und keiner würde was davon mitbekommen. Das wär doch mal was!


 
Ja. An die Grünen denkst du wohl echt nicht. Auch, dass die Polizei hier mitliest... Das Internet und die Foren sind öffentlich! Nicht vergessen! Also: Bevor man hier jemanden öffentlich beschuldigt die Gruppe wo auch immer hin zu führen oder überhaupt zu führen oder ein Führer in welcher Form auch immer zu sein, sollte man sein HIRN einschalten!!! Wenn hier nämlich irgendwelche Vermutungen über irgendwelche Funktionen bei der CM ausposaunt werden, dann überlegen sich etwaige Helfer ob sie sich überhaupt bei der CM einbringen! Schon mal daran gedacht??? Es gibt hier verschiedene Meinungen und die sollte man/du auch akzeptieren auch wenn man sie nicht teilt! Ob eine Pause bei der CM nötig ist oder nicht können wir hier gerne besprechen, eine Lösung wird es wohl nicht geben, da die CM eh macht was sie will, da sie ja keine Organisation hat. Aber Leute direkt anzugreifen, finde ich hinterhältig, gemein und kontraproduktiv! Bevor mir hier der Kragen platzt würde ich mich gerne mit dir, As_Wicked privat treffen und einiges klarstellen. Es ist dir wohl einiges nicht ganz klar. Ich glaube schon, dass das Sinn macht, du scheinst mir ja für die Sache sehr engagiert zu sein. Gerne am SA im Eingang, irgendwas zwischen 12-16 Uhr. Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## As_Wicked (5. Dezember 2012)

Genau, die haben nichts besseres zu tun in ihrer SOKO Critical Mass. Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn Du Dich hier mit Deinem richtigen Namen anmeldest. Oder bei Facebook... Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Treffen können wir uns gern. Samstag passt mir aber nicht. Eher vorher mal kurzfristig abends. Aber vielleicht kommen da ja ein paar Grüne mit einem SEK vorbei, die hier mitgelesen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (5. Dezember 2012)

sabo.andreas ist so derbe unsymphatisch, das geht auf keine kuhhaut. allein das was er hier so schreibt, schreckt mindestens drei leute davon ab bei der CM mitzufahren. und dieser "ich-möchte-gern-ein-führer-sein-vorwurf" ist mehr als nur berechtigt. es wirkt einfach extrem eklig.


----------



## Stressi25 (5. Dezember 2012)

Seit mir bitte nicht böse aber bevor das jetzt Anfängt ihn Richtung Kindergarten abzurutschen trefft euch und trinkt nen Bier dabei. 
Man sieht ja das jetzt schon dritte mit einsteigen und euch Persönlich angreifen. 
Die Diskussion sollte doch Sachlich und Produktiv bleiben.
Zu der Pause ist meine Meinung, das eine kurze vll etwa 15 min zum Pinkeln schon gut ist. Allerdings ist das Parkhaus dafür ungeeignet. Letztes mal als wir da waren ham welche von uns ins Treppenhaus uriniert! Das ist bestimmt nicht im Sinne der CM. Vielleicht nimmt man einen Platz wo wir auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit haben.


----------



## sabo.andreas (5. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Genau, die haben nichts besseres zu tun in ihrer SOKO Critical Mass. Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn Du Dich hier mit Deinem richtigen Namen anmeldest. Oder bei Facebook... Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Treffen können wir uns gern. Samstag passt mir aber nicht. Eher vorher mal kurzfristig abends. Aber vielleicht kommen da ja ein paar Grüne mit einem SEK vorbei, die hier mitgelesen haben.



Das ich meinen Namen ausschreibe oder nicht ist ja wohl egal, wenn jemand von den Offiziellen wissen möchte wer dahinter steckt, dann finden die das schnell herraus. Da braucht man sich gar nicht hinter einem Fantasie-Namen zu verstecken. Ich bin nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass die Polizei nicht auch online gehen kann. Ich glaub die meißten hier sind auch nicht so dumm, wie du denkst. An einem Treffen scheint dir ja nichts gelegen, sonnst hättest du einen konkreten Gegenvorschlag gemacht. Meine Motivation dahin gehend sinkt auch rapide. Dein Engagement scheint sich offensichtlich nur auf feiges rummotzen hinter der Tastatur zu beschränken. Oder hast du schon mal eine konkrete Aktion für die CM gestartet? Ich wüßte nicht und wenn, würde ich es hier nicht kundtun, so wie du. Bin ja keine Petze.  Es würde mich freuen wenn sich deine weiteren Kommentare nicht mehr auf meine Person beziehen. Es sei den, du möchtest dich für den Schwachsinn den du hier verzapfst und die negative Energie die du hier verbreitest, entschuldigen.


----------



## sabo.andreas (5. Dezember 2012)

ventizm schrieb:


> sabo.andreas ist so derbe unsymphatisch, das geht auf keine kuhhaut. allein das was er hier so schreibt, schreckt mindestens drei leute davon ab bei der CM mitzufahren. und dieser "ich-möchte-gern-ein-führer-sein-vorwurf" ist mehr als nur berechtigt. es wirkt einfach extrem eklig.



Ja, Kindergarten triffts voll.
 Einige kennen mich privat oder von sehen. Die dürfen sich gern eine Meinung bilden. Ich bin kein everybodys darling, in der Tat und das gerne 
Und nur zur Info ich möchte defitiv kein "Führer" sein und denn den kann es ja bei der CM gar nicht geben. Doch wenn ich sehe, dass ich was positives Bewegen kann, dann helf ich gern! 
Nicht nur von der Tastatur aus!!

Ich würde mich jetzt gern aus dieser schwachsinnigen Diskusion verabschieden. Es gibt wichtigeres!


----------



## sabo.andreas (5. Dezember 2012)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> Seit mir bitte nicht böse aber bevor das jetzt Anfängt ihn Richtung Kindergarten abzurutschen trefft euch und trinkt nen Bier dabei.
> Man sieht ja das jetzt schon dritte mit einsteigen und euch Persönlich angreifen.
> Die Diskussion sollte doch Sachlich und Produktiv bleiben.
> Zu der Pause ist meine Meinung, das eine kurze vll etwa 15 min zum Pinkeln schon gut ist. Allerdings ist das Parkhaus dafür ungeeignet. Letztes mal als wir da waren ham welche von uns ins Treppenhaus uriniert! Das ist bestimmt nicht im Sinne der CM. Vielleicht nimmt man einen Platz wo wir auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit haben.



Ja. Ist einzusehen. Pinkeln ins Treppenhaus ist nicht gut. Eine andere Möglichkeit, die wir schon mal gemacht haben ist eine Tankstelle "besetzen". Da gibts Toiletten auf für die Mädels, wir können was zu trinken nachkaufen und der Pächter freut sich über Umsatz. Denn am Benzin verdienen die fast nix! Und Aufmerksamkeit mit  über 100 biker auf ner Tanke sollte uns gewiss sein ;-)


----------



## Expressonist (5. Dezember 2012)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> ......Vielleicht nimmt man einen Platz wo wir auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit haben.


 
ich wüsste da was...Adler-Parkhaus in der Innenstadt, da kannste den Leuten in der Kaiserstrasse von ganz oben auf die Pelz-Mäntel pissen und dabei Flyer runterwerfen... Parkhaus, Pinkelpause, Werbung für CM...alles auf einmal


----------



## Stressi25 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ne Tanke wäre eine Alternative, nur müssen dann etwas von den Zapsäulen stehen. Wäre blöd wenn von 100 CM ler 30 gemütlich eine Rauchen 

Man könnte z.b die Tanke in der Adlerstraße nehmen, ist Innenstadt und Freitag auch immer richtig was los.


----------



## As_Wicked (5. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Treffen können wir uns gern. Samstag passt mir aber nicht. Eher vorher mal kurzfristig abends.



Ich denke, das war ein eindeutiger Gegenvorschlag. Wenn Ich Dir nicht genau sagen kann, wie lange ich wann arbeite, dann kann ich es Dir einfach nicht sagen. Und wenn Du etwas mehr Humor hättest, hätten wir hier alle kein Problem.

Zum Rest soll sich jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden. Aktionen zur CM bis auf Flyer verteilen, Aufkleber kleben und Leute mitbringen (was hier wohl jeder macht) sind überflüssig, weil es die CM, wie jeder weiß, jeden letzten Freitag im Monat vor der Oper sowieso gibt. Nichts muss angemeldet werden, es müssen keine Spenden gesammelt werden, etc. Was Du jetzt dann genau unter Aktion für die CM verstehst würde ich gern mal wissen. Ich finde, wenn wir alle bei der CM tatsächlich FAHREN würden, wäre das schon mal ne ziemlich gute Aktion.

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich Dich mehrmals persönlich auf die Schwachsinnigkeit Deiner Routen, "Attraktionen" und Stehpausen angesprochen. Worauf von Dir immer nur ein dämliches Grinsen und der Kommentar "den Leuten gefällt's doch so" oder "mach doch mal einen Routenvorschlag, dann fahre wir das nächste Mal da" kam. Routenvorschläge habe ich einige gemacht, sogar mal hier gepostet. Gebracht hat's nichts, weil der Herr Führer eben gern führt. Von anonym hinter der Tastatur kann da ja schon mal wohl keine Rede sein.

Zur Preisgabe Deines werten Namens: Meinst Du nicht, dass Deine FB-Gruppe mit Fotos, die Deinem Namen zuordbar sind, für die Polizei viel interessanter wäre, wenn es sie denn überhaupt interessieren würde. Es wurden bisher keine Straftaten bei CMs begangen (was hoffentlich auch so bleibt). Die haben gar keinen Handlungsbedarf. Nur weil der Verkehr am Freitag abend(!) nicht fließt? Was hätten die denn davon, einen "Verantwortlichen" zu haben? Meinst Du im nächsten Monat gäbe es keine CM mehr? Und meinst Du wirklich, die wüssten das nicht? Und meinst Du auch noch dass die sich ganz einfach so Deine IP-Adresse mitsamt Telefonanschluss besorgen dürfen, nur weil hier jemand geschrieben hat, dass Du vorneweggefahren bist? Wenn das alles zutrifft, tust Du mir leid.


----------



## sabo.andreas (6. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich Dich mehrmals persönlich ... angesprochen. Worauf von Dir immer nur ein dämliches Grinsen und der Kommentar "den Leuten gefällt's doch so" oder "mach doch mal einen Routenvorschlag, dann fahre wir das nächste Mal da" kam. Routenvorschläge habe ich einige gemacht, sogar mal hier gepostet. Gebracht hat's nichts...


 
Hahaha... -kopfschüttel- du mußt mich doch nicht "fragen"...  da bist du bei mir falsch... und JA vielen Leuten gefällt es. Aber allen kann man es nie rechtmachen. 
So ist das im Leben 
Versuch einfach ein Teil des ganzen zu sein und versteif dich nicht so auf meine Person!

So! Ich glaube es ist alles gesagt!

Ich schlage vor, dass wir diese unfruchtbare Diskussion beenden  und die CM weg von der Tastatur und wieder hin zur Straße führen!!!

In diesem Sinne: Schönen Nikolaus!


----------



## As_Wicked (6. Dezember 2012)

Alter, Du schnallst es echt nicht, oder? Ich muss Dich natürlich nicht fragen, aber da ich keinen Bock habe, die ganze Zeit gegen Dich anzuschreien, wenn Du rufts, "Wir fahren nach Zabo zum Kreisel und dann zum Parkhaus" muss ich Dich eben doch fragen und auf Dein Einsehen im Sinne einer fruchtbareren CM hoffen. Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen, Dir hinterher zu fahren und habe mit Dir persönlich auch überhaupt kein Problem, ganz im Gegenteil, aber Deine Strecken sind einfach nur Mist. Du scheinst nur die "Stationen" im Auge zu haben, anstatt die Strecke, auf der die eigentliche CM stattfindet. Wenn wir vorher 20 km durch die Innenstadt machen habe ich auch nichts gegen einen Parkhausstopp, aber im Moment fahren wir nicht viel mehr als einmal zum Parkhaus und zurück um dort ne Stunde rumzustehen. Das war's jetzt dazu von mir. Allerspätestens ab ab jetzt kann ich mich nur noch wiederholen und wer's nicht schnallt will selbst schuld sein.

Teil des Ganzen? Ich bin nicht gern ein Rädchen in einem unsinnigen System.

Morgen abend ab 17.30 Uhr hätte ich übrigens Zeit für ein Bier. Schanzenbräu? 

Auch Schönen Nikolaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (6. Dezember 2012)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Schanzenbräu?


aber sprecht vorher die wahl der waffen ab, nicht, dass der eine mit der panzerfaust kommt und der andere mit einem schweizermesser.
das wär dann wettbewerbsverzerrung und außerdem total gemein


----------



## Daumenshifter (6. Dezember 2012)

Na das mit der Schankwirtschaft ist doch mal ein Wort um das Thema CM inhaltlich ausführlich und tiefgreifend zu besprechen!

Ich empfehle übrigens das Schwarzbier! Süffig, gut malzig - sehr lecker. Das Helle und das Rote gibt's ja überall.

Wünsche auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg im Sinne der CM. Die bisherigen persönlichen Anfeindungen sind doch etwas befremdlich...


----------



## As_Wicked (6. Dezember 2012)

Das schwarze Radler selbstverständlich! Aber so auf Verdacht geh ich da nicht hin. Ne Zusage bräuchte ich schon. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nichts Besseres zu tun hätte.


----------



## S*P*J (7. Dezember 2012)

ihr seid so lustig! Gay Date oder was?


----------



## sabo.andreas (7. Dezember 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ihr seid so lustig! Gay Date oder was?



 hahaha... Geil!
Ist mir zu gefährlich und zu blöd mit dem. Werde mich nicht mit ihm treffen. Sonnst bringt der noch sein Schweizer Taschenmesser mit, der Aggro  
Ich sag nur: Peace  und locker bleiben!


----------



## As_Wicked (7. Dezember 2012)

Nur für's Protokoll: sabo.andreas lehnt ein persönliches Treffen (Gay Date ) ab.


----------



## Stressi25 (7. Dezember 2012)

*mist* kann ich jetzt meinen Plüschrock wieder ausziehen


----------



## As_Wicked (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann halt bei der nächsten CM. Plüsch ist ja auch schön warm.

So geht's übrigens auch ohne Anhalten.


----------



## Hollandrad (8. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute (ich meine As_wicked und Sabo-Andreas): Könnt ihr beide mal aufhören mit dem "ich will hier das letze Wort haben". Ich habe die ganze Diskussion hier gelesen und es stellt keine Werbung für die Sache dar.

Also: Stellt die CM-Idee* voran, die Egos hinten an.

Schöne Adventszeit!

*P.S.: Fahren statt stehen, in der kalten Jahreszeit sollte ohnehin etwas flotter gefahren werden, damit man nicht mit den Eiern an den Sattel festfriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenRockwell (9. Dezember 2012)

haha lustig hier schade das ich noch kein popcorn oder chips essen kann


----------



## Imilian (10. Dezember 2012)

Jutn Abend, 

ich bin enttäuscht, dies hängt jedoch nicht mit der CM direkt zusammen, 
sondern damit wie ihr euch hier anfeindet... . 

Vielleicht bin ich einfach ein wenig naiv im bezug auf die CM, sehe über-
wiegend die positiven Aspekte und Ereignisse, natürlich gibt es hin und 
wieder weniger glorreiche Aktionen.

Das was hier innerhalb dieses bisher sehr Konstruktiven Threads auf den 
letzten 3 Seiten passiert ist gleicht jedoch eher einem Kleinkrieg und hat imho ein
Niveau erreicht das irgentwie witzlos ist... bitte, was ist los Leute, sollten 
wir nicht als Radler geschlossen für etwas einstehen, ist das nicht einer 
der CM-Gedanken, stattdessen werden hier persönliche Kleinkriege
ausgetragen.

Imho kann sich jeder bei der CM einbringen, wie auch immer, 
eben diese Tatsache macht die Geschichte doch erst so richtig interessant. 

Nun ignoriert oder verteufelt den Naivling mit den komischen Vorstellungen 
von Friede, Freude und Eierkuchen, der geht jetzt erstmal
Musik für die nächste CM aussuchen und freut sich schon wie ein kleines 
Kind auf den nächsten letzten Freitag im Monat. 


Btw. Flyer sind ne super Idee, hoffe da kommt etwas dabei heraus, die 
Webseite ist auch sehr fein, danke dafür. 

Bis denne

Max


----------



## Stressi25 (10. Dezember 2012)

Imilian schrieb:


> Jutn Abend,
> 
> ich bin enttäuscht, dies hängt jedoch nicht mit der CM direkt zusammen,
> sondern damit wie ihr euch hier anfeindet... .
> ...


 

/sign und flyer sind in arbeit.


----------



## xyz500 (12. Dezember 2012)

Melde dich dann wenn die Flyer fertig sind, dann kann ich die auf die Website zum Download setzen 

Mal eine frage an alle: gibt's Bilder irgendwo von der November-CM?


----------



## sabo.andreas (16. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Beitrag:  http://webzeitung-nuernberg.de/2012/11/ein-notwendiger-falshmob/
Es geht was in Nürnberg!!!


----------



## As_Wicked (28. Dezember 2012)

Na das war doch mal wieder eine schöne Critical Mass! So macht das gleich wieder viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (29. Dezember 2012)

@ As_Wicked: Kannst du das erläutern? Ich konnte leider gestern nicht, aber es würde mich interessieren, was dir gefallen hat.


----------



## Milan0 (29. Dezember 2012)

War sehr entspannend und die Route führte schön auf den Ringen und nicht viel in Wohngebieten 

Polizei hatte am Ende auch nichts zu meckern


----------



## As_Wicked (29. Dezember 2012)

Gute Musik, unerwartet viele Teilnehmer für die Temperaturen, gute Strecke, viel gefahren in vielen Ecken Nürnbergs in denen was los ist und keine blödsinnigen Umwege durch Fußgängerzonen oder Ähnliches und nur ein kürzerer Zwischenstopp. Die meisten haben sich "anständig" aufgeführt, es wurde also größtenteils einspurig gefahren und wenig vor und zurück innerhalb des Felds. Kurzum, es ging ums Fahren und so sollte es sein. Ich glaube auch, dass niemand das Parkhaus vermisst hat.
Gut, die Böllerei hätte es meiner Meinung nach nicht gebraucht, wird sich bei der nächsten CM aber wahrscheinlich eh wieder erledigt haben, weil's nicht mehr so nah an Silvester ist. Ich habe leider nie gesehen, wer geböllert hat, sonst hätte ich denjenigen angesprochen.
Jedenfalls fahre ich gern weiter mit, wenn's so abläuft und versuche weiterhin Leute zu motivieren, teilzunehmen. Zeigen, dass wir da sind und dabei sympathisch für Fußgänger und Autofahrer bleiben. So funktioniert's.  Partys auf Parkhäusern sind doch nur wie GTI-Tunertreffen.


----------



## peter_lustig22 (5. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wer die Seite gemacht hat.

http://www.myspace.com/critical_mass_nuernberg

Besser gesagt wer das Logo gemacht hat?


----------



## Stressi25 (24. Januar 2013)

Morgen ist wieder soweit


----------



## As_Wicked (25. Januar 2013)

Ganz großes Kino! War wieder sehr schön.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Januar 2013)

War kalt aber schön


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo Extrem-Radler, 
stimmt, es war der absolute "Flow". 
Wir sind so richtig toll dahin "gerauscht". 
Bilder konnte ich leider keine machen. 
Aber gestern habe ich das aufgezeichnete Video angeschaut. 
Ohne großen Aufwand des "Zusammenschneidens" kann man die Runde anschauen. 
Wirkt richtig beruhigend. 
Mal schauen, ob sich "ambitionierte Studenten" mit viel Zeit finden, das Material aufzuarbeiten. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal, dann sicher wieder ein bisschen wärmer. 

Luggi


----------



## peter_lustig22 (28. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vivftti4ALw"]Car crushes bike @ Critical Mass Dresden, April 2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das wäre doch mal ein Spass .
Bei ca 1:05min. Sau HART


----------



## peter_lustig22 (28. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OROAVXPicMc"]Critical Mass in Pforzheim - YouTube[/nomedia]

Der TT wäre auch mal eine Option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

"ich bin NICHT mit absicht drübergefahren" !!


----------



## Stressi25 (23. Februar 2013)

Schee war's wieder und Sau Kalt.
Positiv: es haben sich mehr eingefunden als es das Wetter erwarten hat lassen.
Streckenführung heute mal anders raus vom Platz war auch gut.

Negatives: sehr Chaotisch und das fahren auf allen Spuren war eher nicht so toll.
Der Unfall an der Maxe war übrigens wegen uns das sollte auch jedem klar sein, ok passiert aber finde es nicht gut wenn dann noch viele Jubeln und Klatschen.

Dann noch was zum Schluss (MEINE Meinung!!!) die Jungs die die Antifa Fahnen dabei hatten fand ich nicht so Klasse. Da kriegt die CM schnell nen Politischen Einschlag. 
Nicht das ich was gegen die Jungs habe aber man sollte seine Gesinnung doch daheim lassen. 
Sonst kommt der nächste mit der CSU,FDP,SPD Fahne oder oder....


----------



## As_Wicked (23. Februar 2013)

*******! Gestern war CM! Hab's verpasst. Dass die den Februar auch immer so kurz machen. Mist!


----------



## ventizm (23. Februar 2013)

Stressi25 schrieb:


> ...Da kriegt die CM schnell nen Politischen Einschlag...


 ist die CM nicht schon an sich politisch?


----------



## Hollandrad (24. Februar 2013)

First of all geht es bei CM nur um Verkehrspolitik. Alles andere hat da nix verloren.

2. Was ist am Maxi passiert?


----------



## atze_md (26. Februar 2013)

ach da gabs halt nen kleinen Auffahrunfall, weil ein Autofahrer mehr auf uns als auf seinen eigenen Weg geglotzt hat. Wurden nur ein paar Plastikteile von der Stoßstange zerbröselt, es kam keiner zu schaden. Wie gesagt er war selbst schuld, ich fand es sehr amüsant 

Was dagegen gar nicht klar ging war dieser gestresste, wütende Autofahrer in jungen Jahren, der sich am Plärrer in den hinteren Teil der Gruppe eingeschmuggelt hat. Mit dauerhupe und einem halben Meter Abstand zu den Fahrradfahrern vor und hinter sich den Motor aufheulen zu lassen ist echt das letzte! Nicht nur höchst provokativ sondern gefährdet auch Leib und Leben der CM-Teilnehmer! Schade, dass das nicht mehr mitbekommen haben..


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn jemand oder etwas zu Schaden kommt sollte es nicht als "amüsant" abgestempelt werden. Der Typ hinten im Auto der sich aufgeführt hat fand das vielleicht auch "amüsant"?


----------



## atze_md (26. Februar 2013)

Hab doch grade versucht klarzustellen, dass nichtmal ansatzweise etwas schlimmes passiert ist. Es sind 2 Autos auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite um die Kurve der Kreuzung gebogen und bei ca. 15 km/h aufgefahren. Natürlich kann sowas auch gefährlich werden, aber in dem Fall war die Schadenfreude wohl verdient. 

Und nein, der Typ im Auto ganz hinten fand das , seiner Gestik und seinem Gesichtsausdruck nach zu urteilen sicher nicht lustig. Der war mega angepisst und hätte am liebsten alle über den haufen gefahren!


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2013)

Es ging mir nicht um die Schadenshöhe sondern ums Allgemeine. Wenn die Sache aus dem Ruder läuft ist es das letzte was mach bei so ner Demo braucht noch Schandenfreudige Radler die die Unfallbeteiligten auslauchen. Ja, mach was du meinst, ich lach eigentlich nicht über so etwas. Jeder ist halt anders aufgewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (6. März 2013)

Hey Leute! Hab gesehen, dass es auf Twitter einen CM NBG Kanal gibt! ... Für die Twitter User unter euch...

Gruß

https://twitter.com/CriticalMassNBG


----------



## peter_lustig22 (29. März 2013)

Ist heute wieder AKTION?


----------



## atze_md (29. März 2013)

na aber sicha!


----------



## Stahlbiker (27. April 2013)

Servus CM Gemeinde,

wo finde ich denn Bilder von gestern?


----------



## Stressi25 (28. April 2013)

Facebook Gruppe: Critical Mass Nürnberg Opernhaus


----------



## atze_md (29. April 2013)

mach ich eh @der_erce keine sorge^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (29. Juni 2013)

*Hier* ein paar Bilder und Filmchen zum gestrigen CM


----------



## Hollandrad (27. Juli 2013)

...und wieder ein Beitrag zum Critical Mass. Diesmal 26. Juli 2013 bei erdrückender Hitze... --> Link


----------



## Milan0 (29. August 2013)

Morgen ist es wieder soweit


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (1. September 2013)

Ein paar Bilder wieder hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928?page=1

Das nächste Mal knacken wir die 500 Teilnehmer, das wären dann 1 Promille der Stadtbevölkerung. Das muss uns erst einmal eine andere Stadt nach machen. 

Luggi


----------



## ventizm (2. September 2013)

fährt ja kaum einer mit helm... total verantwortungslos!


----------



## alex220 (2. September 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> fährt ja kaum einer mit helm... total verantwortungslos!



Jaaa total , und mit Filter Rauchen ist auch weniger Tötlich 

Na bin ich froh das ich immer noch selber entscheiden darf wann ich nen Helm anziehe und wann nicht! 

Wenn das ironisch gemeint war, Sorry....


----------



## As_Wicked (2. September 2013)

Fährt ja kaum einer mit Klamotten. Da passt ein Helm ja gar nicht dazu. Sähe ja blöde aus. ;-)


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2013)

Gegenüber den Kindern die da mitfahren ist das allerdings verantwortungslos. Vielleicht nicht so verantwortungslos wie das allgemeine Verhalten: Saufen Saufen Saufen (Könnte man fast meinen die APPD fährt mit, kreuz und quer auf allen Spuren zu 20 Mann / Frau nebeneinander. Es wird Anspruch auf den Raum gehoben ohne sich an den Raum anzupassen.
Und zum Thema Helm sei gesagt. Ich seh es oft genug dass sich die Leute gegenseitig vom Rad ballern, weil sie a) zu vertieft in Gesprächen sind und den Verkehr nicht sehen oder zu besoffen sind. Außerdem besteht auch die Möglichkeit von aggressiven Autofahrern heruntergeholt zu werden.
Wer es nicht mitbekommen hat. Die StraBa in der Äußeren Sulzbacher wäre liebend gerne weitergefahren und hätte fast jemanden mitgenommen.
Sowas kann wenn es gut läuft, mit ein paar Schrammen am Helm enden! Aber viele glauben ja wir haben Verkehrsverhältnisse von 1983!


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (29. April 2014)

Fotos wurden aktualisiert - CM April 2014
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928?page=1


----------



## lowfat (29. April 2014)

In den Nürnberger Nachrichten ist das heute der Aufmacher:
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...fahrrad-veranstaltung-critical-mass-1.3607221
Es ist auch ein Kommentar dazu in der Zeitung. Der ist eher wohlwollend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (29. April 2014)

Bei allem Verständnis für die Radfahrer. Aber dieser "Bob" hört sich genau nach diesem verbohrten kleinkarierten, nie über den eigenen tellerand hinaus schauenden, Spießer an den man so im allgemeinen als typisch deutsch betitelt. Dessen Aussagen machen diese ganze Veranstaltung, für mich, wieder komplett unsympathisch. Nur auf seine Rechte pochen ohne auch nur ein wenig auf andere zu achten.


----------



## vincentgrey (29. April 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Bei allem Verständnis für die Radfahrer. Aber dieser "Bob" hört sich genau nach diesem verbohrten kleinkarierten, nie über den eigenen tellerand hinaus schauenden, Spießer an den man so im allgemeinen als typisch deutsch betitelt. Dessen Aussagen machen diese ganze Veranstaltung, für mich, wieder komplett unsympathisch. Nur auf seine Rechte pochen ohne auch nur ein wenig auf andere zu achten.


Was hat der denn bitte so schlimmes, oberspießiges gesagt?


----------



## zichl (29. April 2014)

Alleine die Aussage bezüglich der roten Ampel fand ich schon sehr kleinkariert, auch wenn er rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite ist. Das aber nicht sie, sondern der Stau hinter ihnen, den Krankenwagen aufgehalten habe fand ich so dermaßen engstirnig dass ich so jemanden nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## Milan0 (29. April 2014)

War wieder ein Spass. Bis Ende Mai


----------



## vincentgrey (29. April 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Alleine die Aussage bezüglich der roten Ampel fand ich schon sehr kleinkariert, auch wenn er rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite ist.


Warum ist das kleinkariert, wenn es nunmal so ist ... was ja gar nicht mal so sicher ist, laut Polizei.



zichl schrieb:


> Das aber nicht sie, sondern der Stau hinter ihnen, den Krankenwagen aufgehalten habe fand ich so dermaßen engstirnig dass ich so jemanden nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann.


Klingt erstmal blöd, stimme ich dir zu, aber Recht hat er schon, wenn´s so war.
Ein Stau kann schließlich auch ohne CM zustandekommen, dann müssen Autofahrer auch in der Lage sein, die Straße freizumachen.
Und dass die Radler die Straße sehr schnell freimachen können wirst du auch nicht bestreiten wollen.
Den Radlern die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, weil dort der Rettungswagen nicht durchkam, DAS ist kleinkariert und engstirnig. Einmal im Monat verursachen Radler einen Autostau und sind die Bösen, TÄGLICH gibt es ohne Radlerbeteiligung Staus ohne Ende, das ist natürlich nicht schlimm?!


----------



## zichl (29. April 2014)

vincentgrey schrieb:


> Warum ist das kleinkariert, wenn es nunmal so ist ... was ja gar nicht mal so sicher ist, laut Polizei.
> 
> 
> Klingt erstmal blöd, stimme ich dir zu, aber Recht hat er schon, wenn´s so war.
> ...


Ich sehe das beides einfach anders. 

1. Ich finde das kleinkariert da es einfach nicht sein muss über rote Ampeln zu fahren und sogar den Querverkehr auszubremsen/gefährden nur weil man es (vermeintlich) darf. Bei so vielen Radlern kommen die sicher nicht bei einer grünphase komplett durch. 

2. Hier geht es nicht darum dass seine Aussage komplett falsch ist, sondern dass es einfach total ignorant ist so etwas zu sagen. "wir sind nicht schuld, die Autofahrer hinter uns waren doch vor dem Krankenwagen und den behindert.", Sorry aber das ist Kindergarten. Der Stau wurde durch Radfahrer verursacht und somit sind sie zumindest mitverantwortlich.

Das ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu dem Herren bzw dessen Aussagen.


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2014)

Zu 1. Es ist recht schwammig aber trotzdem zählt die Gruppe als Verband und darf eine von grün in rot schaltende Ampel überqueren, bis der Verband durch ist. Und genau dafür DARF und MUSS sie auch den Verkehr der quer kommt, stoppen!

zu 2. Wenn der Krankenwagen nicht bis zu den Radfahrern durchdringen kann, weil die Autos nicht in der Lage sind Platz zu machen, sind nicht die Radler schuld. Schuld wären sie, wenn sie keinen Platz machen würden. Haben sie aber!


----------



## vincentgrey (29. April 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Ich sehe das beides einfach anders.
> 
> 1. Ich finde das kleinkariert da es einfach nicht sein muss über rote Ampeln zu fahren und sogar den Querverkehr auszubremsen/gefährden nur weil man es (vermeintlich) darf. Bei so vielen Radlern kommen die sicher nicht bei einer grünphase komplett durch.


Es wird nicht gemacht, nur weil man es darf, sondern weil die CM sonst an jeder Ampel zerrissen werden würde und einfach in der Form nicht mehr möglich wäre. 
Außerdem ist es noch nicht mal sonderlich gefährlich, weil die Leute, die grün bekommen ja sehen, dass da noch ne Karawane an Radlern durchfährt und dann halt einfach noch ein bisschen warten mit dem losfahren. Die meisten stört das auch gar nicht, sondern die bekommen große Augen weil sie sich wundern was da abgeht.


----------



## As_Wicked (30. April 2014)

Das eine ist die Sondergenehmigung, überhaupt auf der Straße fahren zu dürfen und eine Fahrspur zu belegen. Soweit ist alles gut. Da kann uns niemand was. Das andere ist das Fahren als Verband und brechen von Verkehrsregeln. Ein Verband sind wir definitiv nicht, da der angemeldet sein muss und entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Über rot fahren ist also definitiv verboten. Und jetzt kommt der schwierige Teil. Um als Verband zu fahren, müsste die CM angemeldet werden, eine Strecke angegeben und ein Verantwortlicher genannt werden. Das untergräbt allerdings den Sinn der CM und würde sie auch angreifbar machen, weil jemand für die ganze Gruppe haften müsste und eine Genehmigung für eine solche Veranstaltung (im Gegensatz zu einer nicht verbietbaren Versammlung, die sie jetzt ist) nicht nur beantragt, sondern auch erteilt werden muss. Wenn man sich die roten Ampeln also verkneift, die Gruppe, die über die Kreuzung fahren konnte danach einfach die Ampelphase abwartet und alle gemeinsam weiterfahren ist alles in Butter. Niemand muss Veranstalter sein, nichts muss angemeldet werden und die Bullen können uns mal. Zu den Alkis und sonstigen Idioten, die meinen, die CM wäre ein Freifahrtschein, mal im Schutz der annonymen Masse alles auf dem Rad zu machen, was man sonst nicht darf, brauche ich glaube ich nichts mehr sagen.

Thema Krankenwagen: Wenn der Stau, (neben den vielen Staus, die sowieso entstehen und in der sehr wahrscheinlichen Annahme, dass es sonst auch keinen gegeben hätte) wegen der vielen Radfahrer entstanden ist, und der Rettungswagen deshalb nicht durchkommt. Wer ist dann wohl schuld? Wenn man am Stauende auf der Autobahn einem drauf fährt, liegt das ja auch nicht an dem der da steht, sondern wenn überhaupt an dem, der in erster Linie für die Entstehung des Staus gesorgt hat.

Ich kann mir übrigens gut vorstellen, wer "Bob" ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vincentgrey (1. Mai 2014)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Thema Krankenwagen: Wenn der Stau, (neben den vielen Staus, die sowieso entstehen und in der sehr wahrscheinlichen Annahme, dass es sonst auch keinen gegeben hätte) wegen der vielen Radfahrer entstanden ist, und der Rettungswagen deshalb nicht durchkommt. Wer ist dann wohl schuld? Wenn man am Stauende auf der Autobahn einem drauf fährt, liegt das ja auch nicht an dem der da steht, sondern wenn überhaupt an dem, der in erster Linie für die Entstehung des Staus gesorgt hat.


Wer drauffährt, ist schuld.
Und wenn auf der Autobahn ein Unfall ist, woraufhin ein Stau entsteht und dann der Notarzt nicht durchkommt, dann ist nach deiner Logik der Unfallverursacher selber daran schuld, weil er ja den Stau verursacht hat, nicht etwa die Autos im Stau, die zu dumm sind, den Weg freizumachen?!?!


----------



## zichl (1. Mai 2014)

Äh ja, wenn man nicht mitdenkt kann man das so interpretieren. Das aber keiner freiwillig einen Unfall verursacht ist ja wohl klar. Also kann man es wohl kaum vergleichen, denn die Fahrrad Karawane ist ja wohl absolut gewollt und auch der Stau dahinter ist dann wohl für niemanden überraschend.


----------



## As_Wicked (1. Mai 2014)

zichl 
vincentgrey  Gäbe es keinen Stau, würde keiner einem anderen drauffahren. Gibt es keine CM gibt es dahinter keinen Stau und der RTW kann ohne Probleme durchfahren.


----------



## AnAx (2. Mai 2014)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> zichl
> vincentgrey  Gäbe es keinen Stau, würde keiner einem anderen drauffahren. Gibt es keine CM gibt es dahinter keinen Stau und der RTW kann ohne Probleme durchfahren.



Einspruch, das sind reine Mutmaßungen. Dass es ohne die CM Freitags keinen Stau in der Stadt gäbe, ist doch nach den Erfahrungen eher unwahrscheinlich...
Und Stau und dessen Ursache hin oder her, Das Bußgeld fürs Behindern eines Rettungswagens wird für den fällig, der nicht aus dem Weg kommt, nicht für den Verursacher eines Staus. Derjenige am Ende des Staus weiß ja uU auch nichtmal, was die Ursache des Staus ist und kann sich demzufolge ja kein moralisches Alibi zurechtlegen.

Davon abgesehen finde ich die Suche der Schuld an Stau und daraus folgender Behinderung von RTW etwas seltsam, die Teilnehmer der CM haben das Recht dergestalt am Straßenverkehr teilzunehmen (das überfahren roter Ampeln mal ausgeklammert, aber das ist ja auch nicht ursächlich für den Stau). Wie kann man eines Vergehens schuldig werden (Behinderung von RTW ist Ordnungswidrigkeit und in besonders schweren Fällen auch strafrechtlich relevant), während man konkret nichts rechtswidriges tut?!?


----------



## talisman (2. Mai 2014)

AnAx schrieb:


> ...die Teilnehmer der CM haben das Recht dergestalt am Straßenverkehr teilzunehmen (das überfahren roter Ampeln mal ausgeklammert, ...!?


 
Lasst euch doch von einem unsachlichen Zeitungsartikel nicht verunsichern! Bei jeder CM wird zwangsläufig über Rot gefahren und das meist vor den Augen der Polizei. Wäre das rechtlich nicht ok, hätte es doch schon längst Anzeigen und Bußgelder gegeben.
Ein geschlossener Verband muss auch weder angemeldet noch genehmigt werden.


----------



## vincentgrey (2. Mai 2014)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> zichl
> vincentgrey  Gäbe es keinen Stau, würde keiner einem anderen drauffahren. Gibt es keine CM gibt es dahinter keinen Stau und der RTW kann ohne Probleme durchfahren.


Ich seh schon, du hast Jura studiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. Mai 2014)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> zichl
> vincentgrey  Gäbe es keinen Stau, würde keiner einem anderen drauffahren. Gibt es keine CM gibt es dahinter keinen Stau und der RTW kann ohne Probleme durchfahren.



Dann sollten wir die Radfahrer am Plärrer und am Frankenschnellweg schnellst möglich von der Straße verbannen, dann gibt es keinen Stau mehr.  Sorry, aber das ist mitunter das dämlichste, was ich bisher zur CM gehört habe.


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du genau gelesen hättest was ich geschrieben habe, hättest Du das hier gesehen:

"Wenn der Stau, (neben den vielen Staus, die sowieso entstehen und in der sehr wahrscheinlichen Annahme, dass es sonst auch keinen gegeben hätte) wegen der vielen Radfahrer entstanden ist..."

Außerdem sind wir hier nicht vor Gericht und versuchen einen Schuldigen zu finden, den wir jetzt irgendwo aufhängen können, sondern diskutieren die Ursachen für eine unbestreitbar blöde und primär von der CM provozierte Situation, die es zu vermeiden gilt. Rechtswidrig hin oder her. Bzw. diskutieren wir hier mittlerweile wohl eher, dass es manche Teilnehmer mit rechtsbewußtsein gibt (jenseits von Gesetzen) und manche, die einfach nur stump auf ihr Recht pochen und ihr Gewissen damit beruhigen, dass ja nicht sie dem RTW im Weg standen. Dass sie aber denen im Weg standen, die den RTW behindert haben, fällt dabei unter den Tisch

Das gleiche trifft meiner Meinung nach übrigens auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel oder Taxis zu, die teilweise über 5 Minuten am Kreisverkehr warten müssen. Leute, sowas darf nicht passieren! Abgesehen davon, dass das völlig daneben ist, bringt das auch schlechte Presse und damit genau das Gegenteil von dem, was mit der CM zu erreichen versucht wird. Ich habe bisher zum Glück noch nie etwas über alkoholisierte Radfahrer im Zusammenhang mit der CM gelesen, aber das ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Aber wozu schreibe ich das eigentlich? Wenn's die selbsternannten Anführer vormachen, macht's die kopflose Masse nach.


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Mai 2014)

Und nein, ich habe nicht Jura studiert. Gesetze interessieren mich nicht. Ich benutze aber mein Hirn.


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir die Radfahrer am Plärrer und am Frankenschnellweg schnellst möglich von der Straße verbannen, dann gibt es keinen Stau mehr.





der_erce schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist mitunter das dämlichste, was ich bisher zur CM gehört habe.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen... ;-)


----------



## der_erce (2. Mai 2014)

Das Gesaufe ist mir auch schon oft aufgefallen. Vor allem die "Entsorgung" der Dosen und Flaschen. Wie sähe das wohl aus wenn sich die Autofahrer schön mit Bier am Steuer durch die Stadt schlängeln würden und an jeder Ecke die Flaschen aus dem Auto feuern würden. 
Mir ist die CM in letzter Zeit einfach zu assi geworden. Mehr Party als wirksames Mittel. Es gibt genügend die es aus Überzeugung machen, aber leider auch sehr viel, die da eine hippe Party und/oder eine Showbühne für die (leider) nicht verkehrstauglichen Bikes sehen.
Und diese Leute geben eben so viel Angriffsfläche, dass jedewede vernünftige Diskussion oder Rechtfertigung obsolet ist.


----------



## vincentgrey (2. Mai 2014)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Das gleiche trifft meiner Meinung nach übrigens auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel oder Taxis zu, die teilweise über 5 Minuten am Kreisverkehr warten müssen. Leute, sowas darf nicht passieren! Abgesehen davon, dass das völlig daneben ist, bringt das auch schlechte Presse und damit genau das Gegenteil von dem, was mit der CM zu erreichen versucht wird. Ich habe bisher zum Glück noch nie etwas über alkoholisierte Radfahrer im Zusammenhang mit der CM gelesen, aber das ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit.


Da muss ich dir recht geben, finde ich auch ein sinnloses, auf Provokation ausgelegtes Verhalten und somit unnötig.

Mit dem Rettungswagen stimme ich dir nach wie vor nicht zu.
So eine Parade wie CM muss in einer Stadt möglich sein, ohne dass ihr angelastet wird, Rettungswägen zu behindern. 
Wenn ein Karnevalsumzug o.ä. ist, dann muss es ja auch irgendwie gehen.
Ich bleibe dabei: Auch in einer Stausituation müssen die Autofahrer es hinbekommen, einen Kanal für Rettungswägen aufzumachen.
Wenn sie das nicht schaffen ist es alleine ihre Schuld, nicht die des Stauverursachers.



As_Wicked schrieb:


> Aber wozu schreibe ich das eigentlich? Wenn's die selbsternannten Anführer vormachen, macht's die kopflose Masse nach.


Wenn du nicht dauernd unterstellen würdest, dass wir dumm sind und du die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hast, könnte man vielleicht auch vernünftig mit dir diskutieren. 
Versuch vielleicht mal, andere Ansichten nachzuvollziehen und ein bisschen Toleranz zu üben  ...

@erce: Absolute Zustimmung!


----------



## zichl (2. Mai 2014)

Genau darum geht es mir doch auch. Ich verurteile die CM absolut nicht, mir gefallen die Aussagen dieses Bob's einfach nicht. Und es geht doch einfach auch darum wie so eine Veranstaltung nach außen hin wahrgenommen wird, und solche Situationen/Aussagen sind einfach nicht gut.


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Mai 2014)

vincentgrey schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht dauernd unterstellen würdest, dass wir dumm sind und du die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hast, könnte man vielleicht auch vernünftig mit dir diskutieren.
> Versuch vielleicht mal, andere Ansichten nachzuvollziehen und ein bisschen Toleranz zu üben  ...



Wenn Du Dich angesprochen fühlst, ist das Deine Sache, nicht meine. Toleranz heißt für mich auch nicht, dass ich blödes Verhalten von anderen gut heißen muss.

Es geht hier nach wie vor nicht um eine Schuldfrage, sondern darum, ein Bewußtsein dafür zu schaffeen, das so eine Sitution vermieden werden müsste. Und wenn das allein dadurch geht, dass sich die CM-Teilnehmer zusammenreisen und tatsächlich nur eine Spur benutzen, ist das doch wohl kein großes Opfer. Ob es jetzt nur 50 oder 500 sind, ist egal. Die "Schuldfrage" sollte sich in diesem Fall dann auch erübrigt haben. Kein Stau, keine Behinderung von Rettungswägen, Bussen, etc. Wir fahren doch nicht rum um den Straßenverkehr zu blockieren, sondern um zu zeigen, dass es auch Radfahrer auf den Straßen gibt.


----------



## AnAx (2. Mai 2014)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> Und nein, ich habe nicht Jura studiert. Gesetze interessieren mich nicht. Ich benutze aber mein Hirn.



Damit ist's eh sinnlos mit dir über Verschulden zu diskutieren...dein Hirn (oder auch ein ebenso sujektiver 'gesunder Menschenverstand', eine perfide Begriffskonstruktion, die auch noch Objektivität vortäuscht) kann kaum Grundlage der allgemeinen Rechtsprechung sein...

Rückfrage zu deinem Verständnis von Verschulden: wenn der RTW kommen muss, weil ein Teilnehmer der CM angefahren wurde und Behandlung braucht, der RTW aber im Stau hinter dem Unfall (also auch im Stau hinter der CM) steht, wer ist dann Schuld? Hebt sich dann das 'Verschulden' der CM durch den (von dir ja von Schuld freigesprochenen) Unfall auf?
Kommt mir nicht sonderlich belastbar vor, dein 'Hirn' 

Am Rande, quasi jeder Autofahrer nimmt für sich das Recht heraus, selbst beurteilen zu können, dass man in der Stadt Tempolimits um (eher mindestens) 10km/h überschreiten kann, ohne damit jemanden zu gefährden.
Für die Ausweitung der eigenen Rechte reicht die Selbstverantwortung also, aber wenns um Verpflichtungen geht sind die anderen Schuld?
Das ist doch auch nach 'gesundem Menschenverstand' etwas billig, oder?


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Mai 2014)

AnAx hat sich meiner Meinung nach gerade selbst disqualifizert, da er das Thema noch nicht mal verstanden hat. Das es nicht darum geht wer Schuld an irgendwas ist, sollte mittlerweile längst klar sein! Es geht darum, solche Situationen überhaupt erst zu vermeiden um in der Folge schlechte Publicity zu verhindern

Allgemeine Rechtsprechung? Alter, wer spricht denn hier Recht? Ich sage nur meine Meinung. Dies ist ein Forum, in dem Teilnehmer ihre subjektive Meinung und nichts anderes kundtun. Das ist die Idee eines Forums. Wenn Dein Hirn insoweit belastbar ist, das zu verstehen, bist Du hier richtig. Ansonsten solltest Du es vielleicht eher bei Youtube probieren.

Zu Deinem lächerlichen konstruierten Fallbeispiel: Wen interessiert denn bitte, wer schluld ist? Es geht darum, dass der RTW so schnell wie möglich durch kommt. Um nichts anderes. Hier wieder: Hirn aua? => Youtube Katzenvideos gucken!

Nachtrag zu vincentgrey:


vincentgrey schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Auch in einer Stausituation müssen die Autofahrer es hinbekommen, einen Kanal für Rettungswägen aufzumachen.
> Wenn sie das nicht schaffen ist es alleine ihre Schuld, nicht die des Stauverursachers.


Selbstverständlich ist das ihre eigene Schuld. Gäbe es aber gar keine Stausituation, wäre das doch besser, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (2. Mai 2014)

Ich sollte dein Hirn wohl wirklich eher klein und in Anführungszeichen schreiben...

Damit ist die Diskussion mit dir für mich beendet, da deine persönlichen Angriffe zu meiner Diskussionskultur nicht passen!

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß weiterhin bei der lächerlichen Konstruktion des Diskutierens übers 'Vermeiden schlechter Publicity ohne Schuldfrage'...


----------



## zichl (2. Mai 2014)

AnAx schrieb:


> Ich sollte dein Hirn wohl wirklich eher klein und in Anführungszeichen schreiben...
> 
> Damit ist die Diskussion mit dir für mich beendet, da deine persönlichen Angriffe zu meiner Diskussionskultur nicht passen!
> 
> Beste Grüße und viel Spaß weiterhin bei der lächerlichen Konstruktion des Diskutierens übers 'Vermeiden schlechter Publicity ohne Schuldfrage'...



Hier scheinen viele Bobs unterwegs zu sein. Macht was ihr wollt, beschwert euch im Nachhinein aber nicht wenn euch keiner ernst  nimmt bzw euer Vorhaben versteht.


----------



## AnAx (2. Mai 2014)

Ich bin weder Bob, noch war ich bisher Teilnehmer der CM und bin auch kein 'Radpendler'. Mir gehts nur tierisch auf den Geist, dass für beschissenes und asoziales Verhalten von Autofahrern immer nach Ausflüchten gesucht wird, während die Auto-/Kraftfahrer und Ihre Lobby selbst am lautesten schreien, wenns um die Einschränkung ihre 'Vorrechte' geht!


----------



## der_erce (2. Mai 2014)

Autofahrer ? oder Radfahrer? Der letzte Satz macht grad keinen Sinn.


----------



## As_Wicked (2. Mai 2014)

AnAx: Deine Diskussionskultur beinhaltet also Beleidigungen Deinerseits und das Verbot für andere, sich zu wehren? Soweit ich mich erinnere hast Du den ersten Stein geworfen. Wenn Du das Echo nicht verträgst, solltest Du vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, das in Zukunft nicht mehr zu tun. Und schön, dass Du die "Diskussion" jetzt verlässt. Es wird Dich keiner Vermissen. Insbesondere, da Du noch nie an einer CM teilgenommen hast und zwangsläufig schon gar keine Ahnung haben kannst, wovon Du hier sprichst. Und Tschüss!


----------



## AnAx (2. Mai 2014)

As_Wicked schrieb:


> AnAx: Deine Diskussionskultur beinhaltet also Beleidigungen Deinerseits und das Verbot für andere, sich zu wehren? Soweit ich mich erinnere hast Du den ersten Stein geworfen. Wenn Du das Echo nicht verträgst, solltest Du vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, das in Zukunft nicht mehr zu tun. Und schön, dass Du die "Diskussion" jetzt verlässt. Es wird Dich keiner Vermissen. Insbesondere, da Du noch nie an einer CM teilgenommen hast und zwangsläufig schon gar keine Ahnung haben kannst, wovon Du hier sprichst. Und Tschüss!



Was soll denn dieser erste stein gewesen sein bitte?
Das ich dir abgesprochen habe dem kategorischen imperativ zu befolgen?

Edit: um das noch klarzustellen, vor dem 'Hirn in Anführungszeichen und klein' war es keineswegs meine Absicht, gegen dich zu schießen. Wie dem auch sei, dafür entschuldige ich mich und auch für das in den Anführungszeichen!

PPS: Wenn du auf mich Bezug nimmst, sprich mich nicht in der dritten Person an und füge zu den Youtube-Katzenvideos bitte wenigstens direkte Links ein, damit ich als von dir Herabgewürdigter Dummkopf nicht selbst nach solchen suchen muss. Danke! Deine Einschränkung auf legitime Diskussionsbeiträge nur bei eigener Erfahrung sagt ja auch einiges aus...


----------



## AnAx (2. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Autofahrer ? oder Radfahrer? Der letzte Satz macht grad keinen Sinn.



Die Autofahrer-/Kraftverkehrlobby schreit bei Gefährdung ihrer Vorrechte am lautesten, auch wenn der ADAC jetzt angeschlagen ist...


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (27. September 2014)

Auch wenn hier die Kommunikation eingeschlafen ist, ein paar Bilder der letzten CMs findet Ihr weiterhin hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928 

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal


Luggi


----------



## NLand_Paparazzo (14. November 2017)

Da hier die Kommunikation völlig eingeschlafen ist, ein paar Links mit aktuellen Informationen. 
Offene Facebook-Gruppe: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cmnbgoffen/ 
Geschlossene Facebook-Gruppe: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cmnbg/ 
Bilder:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/217928
Videos: 
https://www.youtube.com/user/miguelnbg 
Bayern 3:





NLand_Paparazzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. November 2017)

Ich schau mir immer wieder gerne die Bilder hier von dir an. Hoffe die nächste wieder mit fahren zu können


----------

